# CLOMID GIRLS 2007 PART 8



## Rosie P

Happy   girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## fallen angel

Woohoo part 8, 8 is my favourite/lucky number so heres hoping it brings me good luck.

Ba - I hope you are okay hunny, thinking of you x

angelus - congrats hun I am soooo pleased for you, lets keep the bfp's coming


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just been quickly catching up. 

Ba, did they mention abstaining from sex for any amount of time because of risk of infection? I'd ring the A&E and just ask them if you should go in. Do you have a gynae only A&E?

Kelli and Angelus CONGRATULATIONS on your BFPs!

We've had 13 BFPs for Clomid ladies in just the past month! They are:

BLINKY1010 
SEAQUEEN 
CAT LOVER 
SPRINGBOK 
*CLAIRE* 
EMSKI 
SHOOTING STAR 
TRAVEL GIRL 
STAR9 
LOOPYLOU007 
VICSTER
KELLI
ANGELUS

Let's hope this run of them continues.................................   

Hi to everyone else. Will try and catch up with personals soon.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Wheres everyone gone?

Rosie is that a really high average? 

Davis, worried about you hope your phoning NHS

Angelus, emptied my message box


----------



## angelus

fi - pm you. God im walking around the house like a zombie. DH fast asllep snoring in bed. I cant settle. Worried about spotting and getting a scan soon. Shocked..nervous..sick..im gonna be awake all night!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh dear, your in shock hun, I knew you were when you asked that question earlier


----------



## Crazy Fi

Angelus if you really cant sleep, I could meet you in the chat room if you like


----------



## angelus

Am too wired to sleep yet. But got to get up at 6 to go to work and act as if nothing has changed in my life! See you in the chat room if i can work out how to get there!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat if you come on were in the chat room


----------



## angelus

why wont it let me in? i cant get on it.


----------



## Crazy Fi

whqat did it say?


----------



## angelus

class client not found


----------



## Crazy Fi

I seriously think you should take a sicky tomoz to get over the shock and get sorted etc...
I think you may have to download something I remember someone having that trouble before, but cant think what it is


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'd be just like you pacing and not sleeping while my man would be Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing away lol.
It was Cat who said you may be preggers wasnt it? I text her, I think she was out, hopefully shell pop on before bed


----------



## Crazy Fi

theres been so many BFP's on here lately hasnt there, I bet yo never thought youd be one of them quite yet eh !


----------



## angelus

For the first time in my life i am speechless.... Think i might go and jump on DH and wake him up...why should i be the only one awake?


----------



## Crazy Fi

I second that, go wake him up and give him big huggles, its a really special time for you


----------



## Crazy Fi

I think its got summat to do with those lucky 777's I gave you too...


----------



## angelus

Absolutely. Its all down to your lucky 7's. So to show my gratitude, im gonna call it crazy after you. xxx
Off to bed now xxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nite nite hunny, sweet baby bundle dreams xx and say congrats to your DH too from me


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Angelus ..I knew it those symptoms sounded just like pregnancy ones ...sooo pleased for you hun ..yipee we are having such luck on here at the moment..lets hope it spreads around.. hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months hun x 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Cat, you still awake?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes I am here just trying to catch up lol .. I am sooo chuffed for Angelus .. its wicked !! 13 bfps blimey.. think we need a few more ..can't stop on 13 !

Bet you are in shock hun .. I told my friend about it when Fi's text came through and she thought it was fab too x 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Its def the most close together Ive seen since being on here, no its the most together full stop, talk about surging....
Hey CAt we need to don our trenchcoats, put the lapels up, take our magnifying glasses and go investigate the secret, you know like the "everyone who sits in that chair gets pregnant story" there must be domething lucky on here... you up for it Private eye Cat?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes you in your flasher mac and me with the magnifying glass lol ..wish I knew the secret .. if you find it please share it and if I find it I will share it with you .. 

How did the cleaning go today?

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ok so lets use a process of ilimination what have Kelli,SS and Angelus got in common for starters...

Hols... only kelli recently
Cyrils...only Angelus recently
Sport mad husbands...only SS badly

Oh gawd we'd be here for ever doing it that way.......

The cleaning, lacked excitement, in fact extremely boring, took all day as had loads of washing to do aswell,then mad rush with George back to vets as hes not right at all.... popped round to firends for coffee and that was my day....

You not tired? you got early rise in the morning havent you?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly]*Congratulations to all 13 Clomid BFP Girls  * [/fly]         

  
[fly]      [/fly]

[fly]*May you all have happy and healthy pregnancies  * [/fly]

[fly]Love [/fly]


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah I am quite tired but not too tired to chat to my fav Fi Fi ..I can always kip at my desk tomorrow lol 

Umm let me think perhaps we should question them about their sexual activities  

Or perhaps their diets  

Or maybe they did some kind of fertility ritual  

Ummm maybe they stood on their heads after bms ... 

I think we should get all 13 to fill out a Fi Fi and Cat questionaire

Goes a bit like this...

1. Please describe the position you got into to get into this condition.
2. Please describe your diet in the weeks before and the week you conceived. 
3. Please describe any rituals, praying, fertility symbols etc you used during your month of successful conception.
4. Please describe how you felt from day of ovulation onwards. 
5. Please give the name address and telephone no. of the man you had bms with (Cat needs another donor lol) 
6. Please ignore the lady in the flasher mac it is just Fi Fi  

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

yeah when you nod off I'll be hre adding to those lol...
Aww thats a pretty dance Cat.....

See I got that lovely saying off your e mail in my signature, I just love those words dont know why, just so inspiring... 

So whats with this call girl book then, is it fictional or non fictional ? I'd never sleep if I didnt have a book by my bed, my mind starts going into overdrive, and I start worrying and catastrophising about things..... I'm terrible for that... been buying them like mad off of e bay lately, then pass them on to my mate and on I go, running out of good authors, must go through about 6 a month, I read til about 1 most mornings.....


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am tired now Fi Fi are you still on here? I am getting twinges tonight but as I havn't had a pos ov test I don't know what thats all about !

How are you feeling..what is happening re your treatment now ? I feel very positive for Sukie this month lets hope Sukie gets a BFP very very soon x 

It is called Confessions of a working girl..if you text me your address I will post it to you as finished it now.. the curled up bits are where I dropped it half in the bath water lol !! I havn't marked any of the pages for special interest lol

I love that saying I have it on a magnet at work .. 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Please describe if you have good spasm muscles on a scale of 1-10 with which you may have held onto those  do we need to therefore practise clenching  , you could do that at your desk Cat... visions of Cat pulling funny faces at work tomoz.....

Yes  for our Suskie

Ok catch up with you tomoz Cat

nite nite hunny xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry to hear that George is still not well ..bless him, my friend who I saw tonight has a spaniel and he is gorgeous but he has hurt his cruciate ligament and was limping well bless him. 

Bilbo is chasing bugs round the bedroom as I have the bedroom window open ..mad cat !

Its a true intimate diary .. I am sooo tired now better go to bed and get some zzzzzzz night hun 

ha ha just read your last post    clench ..all together now clench
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

and lots of                                                                 for Fi Fi x
Cat


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Davis are  you feeling any better hun

CAT and Fi love your midnight ramblings  

Angelus how are you feeling today??   

With all these BFP's we are going to have to change the thread name to CLomid girls and BFP's to make sure we dont lose them all . It does make me start to think that this really could happen tho  

Well I hope every one is doing fine and dandy this morning. I am having really vivid and rather horrible dreams at the moment and it is starting to freak me out a bit  

Em xx


----------



## Davis

Morning girls

Well still have bleeding and cramping but no fever. I will phone ACU as soon as they open and talk to them. I have appointment with nurse 2morrow to go through injecting instructions so might just c if I can wait to see them. 

I am very worried about it all - ever since my m/c I freak out if I get anything wrong because the m/c was so traumatic. Dh has been a total prat and we slept in seperate beds last night after an arguement. He freaked out because of what happened with my m/c as well and it meant that he gave me no support at all. He just fell to pieces and said that it would all be bad. So once again I am on my own pretending that I am alright. I really wish I had my family around  

I am also worried about my appointment on Wed for another reason - I kind of tricked my way in to the appointment (I think) and am scared that they will catch me out.   Basically I saw a nurse and she said that DH and I would need to have all our bloods again including HIV and HepC because it had been 4 years since they last took them. She told me to talk to reception. Not happy about that at all but off I went to reception. They said ask the doc doing HSG what I needed to do next. Doc doing HSG said that we would move onto IUI and needed to sign consent forms again and to make an appointment and to ask reception. So when I got to reception I just told them that I had to start IUI so they booked the nurse appointment for me to start. 
So I am not sure if I did the right thing or not. They are so disorganised. They are only interested in IVF/ICSI treatment. Still they had the latest results out for my age group and it was 42%!! Even higher for ICSI. Thats just amazing because 4 years ago they were under 20%.

Cat & Fi - they have found that women get BFP more at the end of summer and that it includes those undergoing IF treatment. I read it years ago and so booked my IVF to coincide with the end of summer for that very reason and got a BFP. Dont know if that explains all the clomid BFP's but its one theory to add to your list!

Em - I am feeling very sorry for myself and although I am completely over joyed with all the BFP's on here it doesnt make me feel hopeful at all. Quite the opposite actually. I feel like a total lost cause with rotten luck! And that it happens for everyone else but will never work for me. But I am having a bad day.

Sukie - they didnt say anything about not having sex after the HSG, if they had I wouldnt have. And I wasnt spotting at all so thought it was OK. Its all happened after the sex and it is both fresh and old now. I have since read that you need to wait 3 - 4 days! But enough of me - good luck today with EC -     

Sorry about my post I am so flat and unhappy today.
Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ba hun   it is not surprising you are feeling down and negative about everything cos you are going through a rough time .. damm men don't you just want to slap them sometimes just when you need lots of hugs and support grrr sorry we weren't there to take over hun cos you really need support right now when you feel so low.. 

This is probably only a little blip hun...so please don't write off your chances of getting a BFP ..it could be you very soon          

It is not suprising that this bleeding is freaking you out either if it is reminding you and your DH of your miscarriage..but try to think of it as normal bleeding until you know different..but def get checked out to find out what is going on x

                       

Can everyone send Ba ..good positive vibes today cos she needs a stack load of hugs from us all ... I know what its like to feel really down on this treatment and sometimes you do wonder if it will ever be you ... but these BFP's are a sign of hope for us all x

Right I am off to work cos already running late but wanted to give you some much needed hugs x 
Cat 

Em ...Glad you liked our ramblings lol ..we are both as barmy as each other I think ..have a good day girls will try and get on at work for catch ups.  Oh and Em did your dreams include any pink pigs by any chance    I dream of pink half real half comical pigs when I have wierd dreams lol


----------



## NuttyJo

Ba, lots of hugs and love comming your way hun. hope everythings ok    

I love the night time antics of cat and fi! always chears me up  

I feel crappy today, keep getting cramps and feeling sick  

Em, I keep dreaming about zombie babies trying to bite me but they cant as they have no teeth....    

Well done for all the BFPs this month girls! Let us know your secret please!!! 

Hope everyones ok today xxx


----------



## Shellebell

OMG how many pages !!!!  

Seating here before I start work with my cuppa and laughing at your midnight ramblings 

BA Loads of  &   hun. I hope you are better soon   

I iwll try and catch up with you lot later  

shelley Xxx


----------



## kellixxx

BA       hope your ok hun. we are all here for you.xxx


Hi all hope you are all ok.xx

anglus huge     well done hunni and good luck.

kel

xx xx


----------



## margocat

So much to catch up on! 

Angelus - fantastic news - well done!! It's amazing how things can turn around isn't it.  One minutes the pit of despair, and then next it's joy and happiness.  We are slaves to our bodies.

Ba - sending lots and lots of positive vibes - all will be okay - the clinic are probably so inefficient they won't work out that you've slightly fiddled the appointments - try not to worry.  Your DH is just coping like men do - retreating into his cave...he'll come out when he's sorted his head out and be supportive am sure.  Take care of you and wait to feel better, cos you will.   

MC
xxx


----------



## cleg

Angelus congrats hunny  pleased for you 

ss good news on your front too missus  glad the scan went well

Fi, Ba, Cat, Kelli, Sharry, FA, jo, MC, Rosie, shelly, Em, + to anyone i have missed good day to you all

this thread is having some luck aint it, hope some rubs off on the rest of you lovely ladies + moi 

you have been on the natter alot + yes think this thread should win award for the gobbiest on here  aw well as long as it keeps you lot of the streets + away from society it cant be bad 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

I agree with you *Maj*, I hate to think friends we have on here may dissappear because they have conceived, what we have on this special board is worth more than that and I think many just need reassurance that they're not misplaced on here simply because, they feel guilty or that they no longer belong, *which they shouldn't*.....
It's very uncomfortable when you have vivid dreams sometimes, and it can stay with you all day can't it...just remember its your irrational subconscious and your imagination sorting things out and filing away days stresses etc.. weird as it is....

*Davis*, sending you massive virtual hugs, just as you need each other, emotions are coming between you's, no doubt he's very scared and feeling very guilty for pressuring you for BMS, and we know what men are like for not being able to display their emotions constructively, and usually end up on the defensive!!
Guilt is a destructive emotion, so try not to let it in, just give him a big hug and tell him you love him..
As for the "error" in inadministration  , dont worry worry until worry worries you, I'm sure your clever enough to wriggle out of it, thats great news about the higher success rates too..
Have you phoned yet? to see what to do...As for feeling sorry for yourself your simply feeling what we all feel at times,

How you doing P.I. *Cat*, are you doing the appropriate clenching, and getting weird looks lol?.... you said me in in my flashing mac and you with your magnifying glass, is that all you'll wear, your boobs will look even bigger then! 

*Jo*, bet your zombie babies is related to your furry baby and his antics lol...

Hi to *Shelley* and *Kelli*..

*MC*.. what you said Angelus - It's amazing how things can turn around isn't it. "One minutes the pit of despair, and then next it's joy and happiness. We are slaves to our bodies" is so true and thats what we have to hold onto... Another Men are from mars diploma chick, I'm guessing? ? ?
*
SS*, so glad youve had the reassurance and magic moment you craved with your scan,hope you can relax somewhat now,OMG?
twins a possibility, how brilliant xx.....

Couldn't agree more *Cleg*, this is a very special thread....

Hi to all


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Girls .. how are you all ? 

Fi ..Umm not sure my boobs could look any bigger if they tried lol .. I was imagining myself full clothed actually cos I feel the cold ..and we don't want hat pegs do we !!

Cleg ..Are you suggesting that Fi fi and I are care in the community cases     ... its not true .. I am not let out yet  

Jo ..Zombie babies ..spoooky! 

I am sitting here having just eaten an egg sandwich and now I am going to eat a huge bowl of fruit ..with grapes and pear and pineapple and apple and melon in ..yum yum .. 

Negative ov test again so wondering what is happening ... did I ovulate last week ... or am I going to ovulate very late .. who knows  

Cat x


----------



## Travel Girl

Wow - Angelus, so so pleased about your   .  have you booked in for a scan?  Here's to a very happy and healthy pregnancy for you.

As for me, what made the month it worked different?  Well I had sort of written the month off as we had HSG on day 11 but were told we could try after 24 hours.  It's very easy to say that I just relaxed and it happened cos it isn't like that.  However I do believe that the HSG gave everything a bit of a clear out so Ba, really hoping that's the same for you.

We also had to have a double douche of bicarb.  Sorry to those of you who know about my clean bits   but for those who don't know I have acidic cervical mucus and had to syringe a pint of bicarb of soda and water up my doo da 30 mins before BMS.  Not romantic in the least and a lot of pressure for DH.  Well on day 12 I douched but DH couldn't get going so I had another douche and thankfully we finished the job (sorry if TMI).  I think the two lots really killed off the acidity.  Give it a go girls, you just never know.

Another thing was it was a very Orange month.  My best friend's threw me an orange party.  We drank orange juice and orange bacardi breezers, we ate jaffa cakes and wotsits and they gave me presents (balloons, candles, necklace, undies etc).  i wore my orange pants for most of the month.  Not sure if any of this helped but again worth a go.  I got a disgusting pair of orange knickers in Primark for £1.50.  They are like boy's y fronts without the Y and have little chickens all over the back with one chicken over the front.  They are revolting but I thought the chickens were a sign - eggs, get it??  They're now known as Nic's Chick Knicks  .

And the final thing was that I drank myself stupid that month.  We had a very dull wedding to go to with free champagne which I took advantage of, weekends away, work nights away and all of it involved drink.  So stuff what the books say, get into that vino.

Really really hope this lucky streak continues.  Everyone so deserves it   

TG xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOoh an excuse for a southern comfort yum ! I love the Orange pants and the orange party.. excellent  

Ummm might be worth a try on the bicarb job next cycle if this one doesn't work.. I have never had mine tested so no idea if it is acidic or not .. I wonder if a ph tester that you use for the garden would work lol   to find out.. 

Like you say the hsg could have cleared the way.. did anyone else find the hsg really painful ..I nearly hit the ceiling when they put the dye up ...it really hurt! but wondered if I just have sensitive insides !

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

T.G    that made me giggle. love the sound of you chick knicks

kel


----------



## Shellebell

I have been caught on my lunch break reading on here. All they saw was this 
are you doing the appropriate clenching, and getting weird looks lol?.... you said me in in my flashing mac and you with your magnifying glass, is that all you'll wear, your boobs will look even bigger then 
They now think I am even weirder than usual  

Travel girl ~ So we all have to act like loons and drinks loads of booze  Another usual Sat night for me then 

Love n Hugs all round
Shelley Xxx


----------



## kellixxx

sarah will be back with her straght jackets


----------



## Shellebell

I keep getting the 'they are coming to take you away haha hehe hoho' song


----------



## NuttyJo

shellebell.... are you hearing things now?!!


----------



## maj79

Shellebell thats the song I want for my funeral song


----------



## Crazy Fi

Just woooooooooooooondering??

If your not acidic to your knowledge can the bicarb have a negative effect? or is et def no harm done anyway? anybody know?


----------



## Guest

Ba I'm sorry hun that you and DH fell out I hope it is all ok now  How did it go at your app did you tell them about the bleeding and cramps. If you go to your GP and ask to have them tests done I had mine  done in the space of a week  A huge hug for you 

FiFi How come I wasn't invited to this midnight chat  don't you like me or something   Hope George is ok x

Hi Cat How are you doing today?

Em Any sign of your AF?

Hi to everyone 

Sukie xx


----------



## Davis

I am keeping very quite as I feel so low.

Sukie - they said I was suffering trauma but they will take a look 2morrow at my appointment. How did the EC go


----------



## Kiah

Hi all!!!

Wow, I am gone 24 hours and it takes me as long to catch up  

Davis - I had bleeding and pain post HSG.  I also had extreme pain during HSG even though absoloutly no blockages or even any slow down of the dye (actually shot through quicker than normal!).  I had the tail end of my AF at the time it was done and they accounted this for the bleeding although it was heavy and clotty.  I ended up calling the hospital and had to go in as an emergency to the gynae ward (I called my clinic just before they shut and they arranged for me to be seen there) where they poked and prodded and took swabs, pg test etc.  Mine just settled down eventually and although no infection was present I was THEN given antibiotics as a precaution.  My clinic don't prescribe antibiotics as routine.  I was imagining all sort, had every infection under the sun and had both tubes blocked and my first cycle of IVF book all between calling the hospital and arriving there    Its very scary though.  Hope you feel better soon.

Angelus - YAY YAY YAY!!!!!!!  Fabby another BFP!!!!! Soooooo happy for you, especially with thinking you were having to wait for more drugs  

Fi and Cat - Let me know the  outcome of your investigations would ya, looks like I will be needing them next month as AF came today. 

Crazily enough I feel a lot better now AF is here.  It was all this heres AF, no shes away, oh no shes back, oh no shes away again that drove me mad, one minute I had hope, the next I had none    Anyway onwards and upwards.  100mg next month!  Oh dammit that means another progesterone blood test   hope I don't get the same nurse  

Sorry for very poor personals but just can't remember what everyone has said  

Matty


----------



## kellixxx

Matty im so sorry af came hope your ok and good luck next cycle  


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Matty big hug to you hun   sending you some babydust for this cycle 

 

Off home now will catch up with you all when I get home ..
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Ba Oh hun I wish there was something I could do for you  My EC is tomorrow but thanks in advance  I have heard of at lot of people who have fallen pregnant after the hsg as it had flushed away anything that gets in the way. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Matty Sorry the witch came but I'm glad you feel better about it all.  It really is an up and down rollercoaster this ttc isn't it!! Good luck for this cycle


----------



## Shellebell

maj79 said:


> Shellebell thats the song I want for my funeral song


OMG !!!  What an idea. I want 'bring me sunshine' aka Eric and Ernie


----------



## maj79

Sukie nope still no AF, got some of the signs but it's just a case of waiting. How are you feeling today??

Matty soz AF turned up, but here's hoping the 100mg works, I am going up to 100mg next month as well

Fi I didn't even know Bi Carb worked so I havent got a clue if it has negative response other way  

Kel how is ya 

Shellebell I have said I wanted that song for years, but I want a dance version with 'take me into insanity' mixed into it, maybe I should start thinking of more positive things  

Davis hope you feel better soon sweetie  

Right Girlies I am looking to book a holiday end of March/brg of April next year, any ideas where will still be warm or just good ideas in general  

Em


----------



## kellixxx

Im ok thanx maj.xxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg

Ba just wanna send you lotsa 's sorry they are virtual if i could give you a hug in the flesh i would chick, i hope you get a good nights kip ready for tommorow, you know we are here for you whenever you want us  

well had another exciting day at work (not) god its soooo boring + it takes all my energy staying awake, not that i do much anyway  actually they say doing nothing makes you more tired so maybe thats where im going wrong what you think ?? 

got lil' bro here for a bit till papa comes + gets him, bless he is so bored + think he is looking forward to getting back to school already, there is nothing for them to do round here + with mam + dad working all the hrs god sends he doint go anywhere through the days either, oh well think they have something planned for the weekend 

only 12 more sleeps 12 more sleeps woohoo, A/F wasnt too bad again this month, really light + lasted 2 day at the most, worry's me a bit that they are so light (not normally) but not complaining too much 

xxx cleg xxx

ps Rosie i', still waiting for that belly piccy missus 

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

cleg said:


> ps Rosie i', still waiting for that belly piccy missus


Hi hun. I did try and put one on my gallery, but it was too big to download (it says that with most of mine which is why I hardly have any on there), and I'm so techno-daft I have no idea how to make then smaller  Any tips gratefully received! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## margocat

well, I'm still at work and had enough so have just cheered myself up by reading the madness on here!!  

Hope that everyone is feeling okay tonight - Ba hope your horrible mood has lifted a bit - sending  you a 

love to everyone else.

it's day 15 for me today and DH was under too much pressure and was too tired to perform properly last night - felt really sorry for him (sorry if TMI).  fingers crossed that BMS on days 11 and 13 did the trick.  it's the 2ww now I guess 

we go on hols on Saturday - cannot wait!!! best place to spend the 2ww lying by a pool I hope. 

Sending everyone a big   and hoping that all this luck rubs off on all of us!!


----------



## cleg

Rosie i aint got no piccys in mine either cos i cant reduce the size  one of the girls was gonna do it for me but got side tracked someone will be able to give you a lesson i'm sure 

MC where you off to on your jollies ? hope yo have a nice time + hope you manage to get some BMS in 

right i have just been in the bedroom as got a new top + thought would try it on with pants i got for jollies + i'm worried now  they are a really snug fit, WHY ME i will gain weight while away for sure + dont want to look like my clothes are too tight for me  i aint getting anything else as i struggled finding what ive got, bit fed up now + darent eat

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

I feel embarrassed asking anyone, but will have to.  

I've had that problem before with holiday clothes, in fact I usually take then with me and they don't fit. Could just be bloating though so eat lots of veggies before you go and you might be fine.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

aw Rosie they will only think your thick for a while till something else occupies their mind 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

i am feeling very emotional and just been throwing up, i wish i knew what was going on! am trying not to get my hopes up as i have pains in my tummy just under my belly button like AF pains but then theres the sore (.)(.) and sickyness and my mind is on overdrive     

Cleg, least you tried your stuff on before packing it...I had a bit of a nightmare on hols as half the stuff I bought for it didnt fit once I was there!!! wishful thinking for the pre-holiday diet me thinks!

Big hugs to everyone today, I think we all need a   and a   

xxx


----------



## cleg

oh dear jo (((hugs))) hope you can settle chick have a nice soak (not too hot mind) 

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

cleg and jo here is a nice big   just for you 2

kel


----------



## maj79

awww Im sorry everyone is feeling so down  

Rosie how are you, is your spd any better??

Cleg hope it's just bloating hun and it goes before your hols


----------



## Davis

Thanks for all the support girls. DH and I are giving each other the cold shoulder so that explains alot of my mood. And because of our silences DS is being a nightmare. Poor love, we arent screaming at each other or anything but cold silences are terribly stressful to be around arent they?
DH came home and said 'sorry I was insensitive but I do try to be there for you and alot of other men would have just walked away from you by now because of all your problems!' So you see he actually thought he was appologising but all he did was insult me. I never asked for IF!!! I never asked for m/c!! All I said was I didnt want to talk about it so he is actually asking me what hes done wrong  
Oh had better stop as I am crying now.

Sukie - sorry I got the days mixed up, I am not thinking straight. Heres to lots of eggies and embies.

Rosie - no good with technology either Im afraid

Cleg - I feel for your DB especially with this weather all summer! Thats one of the only good things about London, there is so much for kids to do here. As for holiday clothes, it could just be water. I use to put on 3lbs min before ov.

Em - Cape Town, Australia, Morrocco .....dream on Ba!

Shellebell - I thought that I was the only one who dreams up funeral songs. Love will tear us apart, Joy Division (showing my age)

Matty -   sorry about a/f. At first I thought 7DPO implantation spotting but as it carried on I got really worried that something was wrong. So I am kind relieved for you. Put it down to just another clomid side effect I guess. Good to see you so positive about the next cycle.

TG - why orange

Cat - thanks so much for my big hugs this morning, it helped (until DH came home that is   )

Fi - how is George? How is your DD getting on? I am so racked by guilt its incredible. I was brought up RC so blame that. I feel guilty for everything wish I didnt!

MC - retreating into his cave - huh my DH has the emotional IQ of a caveman thats for sure!

Jo - I had nausea as a side effect with clomid. And dizziness and pins behind my belly button. I sympathise with you its hard isnt it.  

Hi to everyone else
Ba
x


----------



## Davis

Oh yeah and myother great news - I went to weight watchers and in the 10 weeks since I was last there I have put on 1/2lb short of a stone in weight!!
Could my day get any worse!


----------



## kellixxx

davis just big   for you to hope you and dh are ok soon.xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo ...might be preggy symptoms cos it does seem to be catching .. 

I feel dead moody this evening ..so might keep away and watch crappy tv..

Rosie ..ask a techie they love giving advice lol

Ba ..You deserve hugs hun x Men are hopeless ..talk about dig himself deeper   he wouldn't dream of hurting you I am sure.. but they do cos they blunder on through.. oooh don't go to WW hun when you feel pants anyway KEEP AWAY FROM THE SCALES!
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Em, am finding it's not too bad when I rest. Just hard to rest all the time. Going a bit stir crazy and have loads of stuff I need to do.

How are you getting on hun?

Ba, sending you lots of  . It's hard enough blaming yourself for m/c and IF without anyone else pointing it out too. I always used to say this to DH when I was feeling really down and was convinced he would be better with someone else, but he obviously loves you very much and unfortunately men aren't the most articulate or sensitive beings. I hope you are feeling better soon, and this IF malarkey puts strain on the strongest of relationships. Sending you lots of   for tomorrow.

Must go and get a shower now before DH comes home and is drooling for his tea.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

awww thanks for the hugs girls, you always chear me up  

im sorry everyones feeling down today, hopefully we will all have a better day tomorrow. fingers crossed 

am going to bed early, not that i will sleep anyway. 

extra hugs for Rosie, Cat, Ba and Davis. Big congrats to Angelus and Kel xxx


----------



## cleg

Ba yes can see why he's got you gaot up  stick in there hunny, silences are nasty just give little one lots of hugs, i hope your ok  as for the WW i tell you i have given up while on these darn pills  even the nurse said loosing weight now would be like fighting a loosing battle, dont help but hey ho, if you aint happy in yourself the last thing you want to be doing is stepping on those scales so i will be another one to say STEP AWAY FROM THEM  

Cat whats up chick ??

xxx


----------



## maj79

Ba they sound great, but a bit out of my price range   Men have no tact at all, as I have said before they all share the same brain and just have one brain cell each. Sometimes silence can be worse then argueing as it just simmers inside. Again  

Rosie I am good thanks just plodding on as usual, glad it eases a bit when your resting  

Cat hope you are feeling a bit better soon as well


----------



## maj79

Kel thats quads hun


----------



## cleg

you had pie for tea chick ?? 

who ate all the pies who ate all the pies

kelli did   

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

look at my belly what do you think.


I went my gp today and he said cos i have very bad sickness and heartburn (.)(.) like jordan and my tummy looks ready to burst. we have to be preperd for our scan as we had 2 follies in there and very early symtoms quiet often meen 2.

ANY COMMENTS?


kel


----------



## cleg

did you have your count done ??

you could ask HML on the north easties too, she has 2 bubbas in her belli

xxx


----------



## Davis

Kelli - thats huge!!! How many follies did you have? Hope its not multiples if you have an incompetent cervix


----------



## cleg

Ba wheres the view on your avatar ?? + yes why are you not there 

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

yes im worring out my mind      i cant cope. i just needed some 1 else to see it. so i didnt think it was all in my head    i just wish my scan was now and not later on 2 follies hun no i have had no count done


----------



## Davis

Opps just read your post. So it could be twins. Will you have a stich? Are you worried? Get an early pregnancy scan at 7weeks.

Cleg - we own 30 acres of rainforrest in Queensland over looking the Great Barrier Reef! We will eventually set-up self catering eco lodges so you will all be welcome!


----------



## Guest

Ba I hope things settle down soon. I'm Dh isn't being as supportive as he should be, but we love you and are here for you 

Kelli I thought it was your boob in the photo when I first saw it


----------



## kellixxx

i will be 6wks 3ds at my scan hun ho god i hope it is all going to be ok. cos its just blew up in to days. no i will get the band on hun.xx


----------



## cleg

Ba IM THERE NOW  yep hold a room for moi

Kelli i would ask for your counts to be done + monitored you should get bit more of idea bout whats going on then

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

no suckie  i had to try and hold them up


----------



## Davis

Havent heard of the band? I was too late for stich but was on progesterone and weekly scans. I was so terrified. Its one reason I wont risk twins as I just dont think that I would be able to carry them to term. If its looking like twins you had better get ready for 9 months of sitting on your  

Cleg - I know if we could just win lotto!


----------



## Guest

As Cleg said if you ask your GP you could have your bloods done and that should indicate how many you have snuggling in 

Hi Cleg

Cat Hun I'm sorry your not feeling great today x


----------



## maj79

Davis she is already use to sitting on her  . Only jokin kel I know how _*busy*_ your days are


----------



## cleg

Ba when you do win come get me 

its hoying down here, we have had no summer, barr one day last week , waiting for me light to come on its dicky dark already 

hi sukie  you do know i keep sticking a ""c"" in your name without realising + then have to go back n delete it  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

you taking the   maj. thats ok i forgive you


----------



## Crazy Fi

Suskie, next time we have a midnight rendzvous, I'll text you then to let you know, and am guessing by your tantrum 
that you wont mind texts after midnight,so I take it thats my licence to do so..good luck for tomoz

Davis, sorry your feeling low, Men just dont analyse their words do they,he needs to learn venusian,can you not go try chat to him
and see if you can sort it, dont like to hear you feeling so low..George is fine thankd, and I was brought up r/c too, I know what you mean
about that, plus some with horrid childhood, I have to fight guilt so much, but it is so destructive, you have no reason to
feel guilty hun..DD is in big turmoil, much too long and painful to go into, but we are trying to get her help and shes due to
give birth in 7 weeks, so damn helpless for her..

Matty, so sorry a/f came to you,guess that was pmt then hun, good luck for next month...

That reminds me anyone got any opinions on me taking 200mg? a bit dubious...

Kelli, at this point in my reading through posts I have no idea what your avatar is, I'm wetting myself as it looks rather
like an udder, especially with your words underneath lol(ok now I know but left this anyway lol)

Maj, how far and how expensive? hows about the Maldives..

Cleg, 12 sleeps til your hols? thats gone quick! Ask the heffer for some dietary advice lol..

Mc, I dont think you could ever put tmi on here with us lot,wheres your hols to again?

Hi Rosie, how you doing..

Anelus, has it begun to sink in yet hun?

Jo, big hugs and fingers crossed foryou, where are you in cycle?

Cat sorry your feeling grumpy, maybe we can all get the craic going and try to have a giggle..

and ladies theres always the snug in the chat room!!


----------



## cleg

Fi im PMPL at the heffa comment  somehow dont think she is the right person to offer such advice


----------



## maj79

Fi i got about £1500, so however far that will take me


----------



## Guest

What have I let myself into  right I'm off for a bath to dehair for ec tomorrow. I should loss about a stone  but I will try and get on later but no promises as I have to be at the hospital by 7am


----------



## Crazy Fi

Right I'm gonna be Billy no mates and go sit in the snug on the chat room for a few minutes, if I come back red faced it means no one wanted to chat lol


----------



## Shellebell

Goodluck for tomorrow Sukie  
Kel ~ I must admit I did have to really look at your pic to work it out.. you still had the old writting under it when I saw it earlier  
Matty ~ Sorry AF caught you   for next mth


Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## cleg

Sukie will be thinking of you tommorow hunny


----------



## maj79

Good luck Sukie


----------



## Davis

Fi - tried to join you but my pc wont let me download the software and as I just said recently I dont know much about technology!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis were back


----------



## cleg

i've beemed back in too 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Wouldnt leave you so were returning, well have to get that sorted for you, what is it you need that you cant download?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh no everyones vanished, me and my big ideas!


----------



## cleg

no im here aint no techi like but here none the less


----------



## Crazy Fi

So you started packing yet, Im terrible start weeks before, my DH getting tired of me going on about our hols, I'm just so excited, have you ever been further than Greece? or been before Cleg?


----------



## cleg

Fi you'll laff as i have already packed + unpacked + packed  was just saying today at work i have been good as i aint done it for bout a week  but have put things like sun creans + towels + stuff in case ready 

been to zante twice before, been to yugoslavia before the war + went to majorca, kefalonia + olympia]

whats the furthest you been ??

xxx


----------



## Davis

Oh I cant work it out, Im bl**dy useless!
Think I am gonna go to bed but dont want to sleep next to DH and dont want to be the first one to go to the spare room. We havent spoken now for 4 hours and he wont even be in the same room as me!
I feel physically sick with worry.


----------



## Crazy Fi

How long you going for? bet your well excited now.. are you still taking clomid over your hol time?
I just had my hair done today, and mobile hairdresser lived in cyprus for five yrs so i was doing
her head in with questions lol....She reckons its gonna be so hot that way, and Greece is close by isnt it, 
hey well be near miss holiday buddies!
Gawd your as bad as me then lol,Im just so scared of forgetting stuff, Cyprus will be the furthest I've been, just cant wait,
might try Greece next time though its highly recommendd isnt it... You gonna send the heffer a post card ?


----------



## cleg

Ba hunny have you tried breaking the ice ?? dont like to think of you like this


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Davis wish there was something we could do to make you feel better, is there no way you two could sort it out, or is it a case of stubborness, like me and my DH get..


----------



## cleg

Fi yeah deffo try the greek isles they are all great + at least now you can tell DH that you aint the only packing freak around 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

I guess he is feelnig really guilty, but projecting it on to you.. other than trauma, what did the doc advise? are you still bleeding heavily, did they say not to worry?


----------



## margocat

hello! 

am off to Spain on Saturday - my mum and dad have just bought an apartment there so we're looking forward to a week of doing nothing and just taking it easy - which isn't normally our choice of holiday, we tend to be more active - but we're in need of a rest and just some time out to be nice to each other.  this whole ttc really does take it out of you doesn't it?

Poor Ba - try not to worry.  your DH will come round, it's just such a struggle isn't it?  You poor thing - you need to analyse what you are really worrying about, try to break it down and then it might feel less panicky - that's what I try to do anyway.  could you manage to talk to DH and tell him how concerned and upset you are - maybe a big make up hug is the answer?? 

MC
xx


----------



## Davis

They said that if I feel unwell or get a fever then to go to docs but they will look at me 2morrow. I feel sick now but that could be stress!


----------



## NuttyJo

i cant get the chat thingy to work either and dont have a clue how to make it work! 

Fi, i have 9 days left to test day.... dreading it!   

Ba, you need all the support you can get so go give dh a big hug and im sure things will be fine hun. 

Mc, have a fab hol huni 

   to all those waiting/during treatments xxx


----------



## cleg

right stick a 1st class stamp on yourself + post yourself to my addy hunny, i will cheer ya up 

you let us know what they say tommorow at the docs yeah  i know its easy when people give advice but its so hard when you are going through it + everything is a muddle in your head, you need to talk to DH hun


----------



## max_8579

Davis hope your ok hun,heres a big   for you.xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh dear, its horrid for you, well have to get you set up on chat so we can all chat together a bit faster, I hope your sorted tomoz when you see them hun....

Hi max how are you hun?


----------



## Davis

I know but he actually blames me for our IF problems. He says things like he just wants to go a week without some kind of drama. Like im a drama queen! We are talking 'in sickness and in health' wedding vowes here - or as I put it 'through sick and sin'. I just know that if I am ever in any kind of medical problem I will be on my own. He wont be there for me because he cant deal with it. I suppose its not his fault he just is to weak to cope but it is terrible for me. I have to be the strong one always and if Im not the whole house falls apart. maybe its like you say Fi - just part of being a woman.


----------



## NuttyJo

davis, men can be poo poo heads sometimes cant they, i think its the way they're built?!!   . im sure things will improve but in the meantime you have us girls to chat to and vent your anger and sadness babe. we are all here for you, remember that xxx


----------



## cleg

hi max 

Fi not sure bout taking the clomid away  may just skip it as taking it now + will be due again to take it last weekend of holiday, i aint been sleeping to well here + been tired + really ratty so dont want to have that away, talked to DP + he dont think a month would make a difference

xxx

Ba you shouldnt have to feel like this as you are there to support him he should support you anything less is selfish xxx


----------



## Davis

He thinks he is supporting me - like he said any other guy would have walked away from me!
Anyway, he has just made me a tea so its a peace offering of sorts.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis,I do empathise with you there ,my x husband always told me if I got cancer hed leave me as he wouldnt be able to cope with it, its is a scarey thing to hear, but your DH and you have a much better click usually dont you, but he is very insensitive to you at times, like mc said you have us hun, until he gets his head out of his ****... if he thought any other guy would have walked he wouldnt be with you himself thats just words of defence hun

Cleg, it may do you good to have amnoth off im having two off, but just cant stay away from ff


----------



## cleg

why do they think a cuppa cha will fix it   mines the same  

your feelings are your feelings + you cant change them, you need support, we are always here when you need us, weather it be a rant or rave, i hope you settle Ba  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Blimey I blink and there are 35 more posts !! just wanted to give Ba another big hug..wish we could knock some sense into that husband of yours ! doesn't he know you just need a big hug ..not to feel you are to blame for IF problems grrr

Sukie ...Good luck for tomorrow hun..I will send positive vibes over from lego land..to you and your eggs/embies    

Night night everyone x
Cat


----------



## cleg

night Cat  + what happened with your friend + being a donor ? did i miss the next chapter ??

xxx


----------



## Davis

Yep hes so English male! Hide your feelings, stiff upper lip and if there is a problem dont talk just put the kettle on!
I have cramps and am bleeding and said that I was scared and this is what I get!! That'll teach me.

Anyway I think I will go to bed now but if I cant sleep I may be back later. Im like you Fi I read for hours.
Thanks for your support girls
Ba
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg

nite Ba hope you get some decent sleep 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nite Davis and Cat, hope your feeling better tomoz, and have fun at lego land Cat....xx


----------



## cleg

what you upto Fi apart from no good that is ??

i have bee trying to find summit decent on tv but nowt on after last man standing, last in the series tonight

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks..with regard to my friend he is coming over at the end of this month.. donor came on friday and have only had neg ov tests since but started them late so still hoping I ovulated frid/sat. 

Will let you know if I get a pos ov test later this week tho, but the last cycle I was scanned I had ovulated before day 20 cos thats when he could see the corpus whatsitsface luteum and day 20 is tomorrow so who knows !

Night x


----------



## cleg

oh heresa hoping Cat   nite nite xxx


----------



## angelus

Evening all

No its still not sunk in. Am vomiting for england!!!! Went to the doctors today and have got a scan tomorrow morning to find out how far gone i am and if everything is ok and where it should be etc.

Davis - Sorry you are having a   of a day today xxx

Sukie - good luck for tomorrows egg hunt xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

DH has just watched a film, and now were on to last man standing, but being the typical male, now the films finished hes avidly trying for my attention, 
Cat I still dont understand hun, why do you hope you ovulated last week if you havent had donor yet? if your gone, nite nite again and fill old dumbo in on it tomoz xx
Angelus , hi hun, have you told anyone yet? and when are you booked in for docs?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I had donor on friday Fi so if I ovulated friday or sat I should be ok x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh I see read it wrong and thought you said "you got donor this friday! Duhhhhhh!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Angelus I'n loosing it, youve just said in your message....


----------



## Crazy Fi

Is your DH going with you Angelus?


----------



## angelus

Docs today, scan tomorrow morning.
told my mum and my sister, who said we were mad as we live in a tiny house and have debt up to our eyeballs. But some things are just more important. I think they are really worried because i was so ill last time.
We have just been discussing when to tell DD. She is 9 and a half and its going to be impossible to keep it from her and to be honest i dont want her feeling left or pushed out. She is so sensitive that if she feels we are being secretive it will really upset her. As long as everything is ok tomorrow, i may well tell her as she is worried why im being so sick.

Have had to ring round everyone to try and find somewher for DD to go so that DH can be there. Dont want to do it on my own incase its not good news.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Angelus was that a "for gods sake I just told you" kinda reply lol  ....Gonna blame my Dh for my numb brain, he keeps annoying me for attention everytime I read and type.... best go give him a bit of attention a min, his little boy inside is manifesting rapidly lol 

You gotta do what you thinks right with DD, I'm sure all will be well tomoz hurry back to let us know how its gone mind!!


----------



## angelus

The DD thing is a difficult one.

Will let you know tomorrow xx Night night xx


----------



## angelus

Oh i will just add that the gp is convinced that it worked because of my recent weight loss. So that can go on your survey. Night Night xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nite nite Cleg, and all xx


----------



## cleg

nite all

will say i lost 3.5 stone + didnt fall, now gained all that back through quitting the ciggies + pills  eveil world 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Night girly girls


----------



## Shooting star

Have not had time to read all the posts but had to reply to this one straight away, Cat and Fi you had me in stitches  Here are my answers - Hope they help.

I think we should get all 13 to fill out a Fi Fi and Cat questionaire

Goes a bit like this...

1. Please describe the position you got into to get into this condition.

Sorry to be boring but the traditional missionary! Always lay down with my legs in the air for half hour afterwards and then have a warm bath. Supposed to make everything travel faster and environment more hospitable or something!

2. Please describe your diet in the weeks before and the week you conceived.

You will be pleased to know it was quite normal. Did do the pineapple thing up to ov and then about a pint of milk a day after ov. Also ate my normal large amount of chocolate - I think this bit is particularly important although I did balance it with quite a large number of kiwi fruit.

3. Please describe any rituals, praying, fertility symbols etc you used during your month of successful conception.

Had a lot of people praying for me

4. Please describe how you felt from day of ovulation onwards.

No ovulation pain at all but had the worst clomid symptoms out of all the months (was the highest dose). After ov nothing at all for first few days then typical AF symptoms and slightly more tired. Did test expecting my usual negative, had to do a double take, a few more tests and then went into shock!

5. Please give the name address and telephone no. of the man you had bms with (Cat needs another donor lol)

Sorry Cat, nice try, I like your style!

6. Please ignore the lady in the flasher mac it is just Fi Fi 

How could anyone ignore Fi, far too much personality, anyway even if you did manage it you woud still hear her a mile away! 

Cat x 
[/quote]

SS


----------



## cleg

Cat you touting for phone no.s ?? lioke it  

thats was good SS 

xxx


----------



## cleg

off to bed all so goodnight if your still up  

catcha tommorow

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

_*Is anybody ? ? ? ?
there there*_


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ok heres my *before* conception one cos I'm awake and bored

1. Please describe the position you got into to before getting into wanted condition.

Well I lie in bed and let him have me any way he wants me just so long as I get those  .
I then lie on my back for half an hour, legs in the air, hips lying on a sleeping bag 
rolled up with a towel over it.This is the one time I can say to my DH "can you just pass 
me... oh and would you mind just getting me oh and hunny!... 

2. Please describe your diet in the weeks prior to you hoping to conceive.

Well I've tried the special foods and drinks to thin down, and thicken up, lubricate and make healthy
and the million other things were advised to do..... obviously allowing for clomid side effects,
ovulation and pending pmt to give me a licence for cravings of course...

3. Please describe any rituals, praying, fertility symbols etc you use during your month of hoping to conceive.

Well I use my OCD to its full advantage nutty knicker checking etc, also I get very obsessive about cm, and prise it in funny
stretching motions between my fingers around mid cycle, I sniff a lot, as I think I can smell ovulation  , I say repetative mantras such as
"Hun you know weve got to do it tonight(with the slient innuendo of "if we dont your life wont be worth livng") 
Fertility symbols such as my finger behind DH's back when I have hormonal moments, oh and funny Mrs Palmer gestures on my forehead to other drivers when I have the hormones raging.

4. Please describe how you feel from day of ovulation onwards.

Well I have been known to start 2ww diary, and anylise and re analise every little symptom, amazingly elastic cm around ovulation,I have nausea, sore veiny boobs with bigger nip's,aching sensations, stabbing sensations, wee too much, cravings,an unexplained pain every month around 8 days after ovulation.and urges to go out and spend millions on loads of preg tester's and then finally purchase a big box of tissues

5. Please give the name address and telephone no. of the man you had bms with (Cat needs another donor lol)

when I have pmt and he cant do anything right I'm sure that could be arranged

6. Please ignore the lady in the flasher mac it is just Fi Fi

Yes just bypass this silly message as I'm just going through a phase!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

you are funny you lot ..see its catching on only another 12 to be filled out  

Good Luck to Sukie this morning  
      

Neg ov test for me again ... so it looks like it might have been last week/end ..but will test again tomorrow...yes I do have shares in clearblue lol

Off to lego land today and of course I can't find my rucksack..thats the only thing I hate about moving you can never find anything !!

I don't want to look like the bag lady walking round there.. 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Good morning have a lovely day Cat xx


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Davis good luck for today hun and Ii hope you are feeling a bit better   

Angelus good luck for your scan   

Cat have a great day out 

Kel any more growing of the belly  

Elloooo to Fi,Matty, SS, Margcoat, and any one else I have forgot, had total brain freeze  

Emxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks girls I will try ..just got dressed and so bloated this morning and swear my tits are bigger   not that I am analysing or anything lol    

On second thoughts perhaps it is Fi Fi's magnifying glasses I am looking through  

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

can someone measure me up for one of those straigh jackets please.... woke up today with 'one, two, freddys comming for you.....' in my head     (locked the doors incase!)


----------



## Crazy Fi

Could someone possibly put me on my lucky one on the end of my bubbles please...


----------



## Kiah

Morning all!

Well I have no hope of catching up on you chatterboxes so I will try and go with my memory...so no personals the    

Woke up in agony with AF pains today, they actually woke me up twice at half past 6   and then again just before 8 - not amused I am off work today and really don't need AF meddling in my sleep.  Weirdly enough the pains completely dissappear between then I am in agony for a wee while then completely gone again    Weird!!!  Stupid body!!!

Oh well I am off out for lunch today with my sister so just away to jump in the shower and see if I can find some decent clothes that fit   

Huge   to Davis and loads of         to Sukie.  See I do have a wee tiny memory after all  

Matty xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

thank you very ta


----------



## margocat

Morning all!!  

Wishing Angelus lots of luck for her scan today.  How much weight did you lose hun?

Hope Kel's tummy isn't too large and that she's feeling less worried today.

Hope it's a good Wednesday for everyone, and that espcially Ba is feeling better today.  Hope you made peace with DH.


----------



## kellixxx

ladys

My tummy still the same maj. how are you?


fi how are you today?

davis good luck hun   

angules has your news sunk in yet? good luck at your scan  


cat have a good day

hi to every 1 else sorry i have missed you off my list but good luck to you all



take care 

kel

xx xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all
Bless Kelly, doesn't your DD look like you? whats your next step now?


----------



## kellixxx

if you seen her dad you would change your mind. 

im going for a scan on the 28th and just take it from there i think.  


well i must dash back soon


ttfn

kel

xx xx


----------



## maj79

Afetr a mad rush first thing this morning were I was mad busy it has all calmed down now which means the morning has started to drag  

I am fed up of dreaming that I am killing people, like with a meat clever killing people   it's not nice and it makes have restless sleeps  

But other then all that I am feeling ok again, still no AF, but got AF type feelings going on so fingers crossed .

Hope you are all fine and dandy


----------



## Davis

Hi all
Going from bad to worse for me now. After feeling a little sick last night and putting it down to stress from DH, I woke up at 1.20am and pucked everywhere. DH being the concerned helpful darling that he is, grabbed his pillows and took to the spare bedroom. I then spent the night shivering and vomiting. 

Couldnt get my head off the pillow this morning so DH has to deal with DS. I am still in bed, have managed to keep a banana down but nothing else.

I dont know if this means I have an infection from the HSG or is one of those 24hour things as my DS vomitted all Saturday night. But I have my ACU appointment in an hour so will get some answers then.

Thrush has returned with a venegence from all the antibiotics I have been taking and all the wiping from the spotting so now I have bleeding sores down below   
I need a new body please because this one has just given up on me! I will never get a BFP if I am in this state.

Em - you can put me out of my misery! Although I dont fancy a meat cleaver except to slice off abit of excess thigh.

MC - DH has just this minute rung to see how I am and has assured me he will look after me tonight. We'll see...

Cat - I want full Legoland review as I am considering taking DS. Is it expensive? Is it good for 3 year olds?

Has anyone been to the Ice bar in London? Also want a review of that as I am thinking of taking an Aussie friend there but have also heard that it is expensive (£21 for entry and 1 drink??) You can only stay for 40minutes?

ba
x


----------



## fallen angel

Wow Ive only been gone a day and were already on page 12, last time I posted it was page 1 lol. Had a busy day yesterday so couldnt get on. Not feeling too well today, been feeling sick all morning, but probably just a passing thing with the clomid. Also been in alot of discomfort with all my little eggies I produced the last few days but today nothing, pains gone, dont quite know what that means except that maybe ive ovulated early but never mind, no point worrying about it when theres no ttc this month

ba - I hope youre okay hunny, Ive been thinking about you loads, I dont like to see any of us in this state, were like a little family unit and its worrying. 

thats all for now i think, god visitors coming so Il try and get back on later and catch up with some personals, love to all, FA x x x


----------



## Davis

Hi - me again

Well I have just gotten back from ACU and despite feeling ill am actually positive now. They think I have had a reaction to the drugs they gave me and that it will pass in a couple of days. So no infection  

I am alowed to take metformin again to help with egg quality and my concerns about another m/c  

Rosie - thankyou I used everything I learnt from you about met to convince them and they agreed  

I will get a phone call tomorrow from the drug company to buy the drugs and will start injections in 2 - 3 weeks or a/f which ever is first. I did have to do bloods again for HIV/Hep but they wont wait for the results before starting.  

They will move me onto IVF after 3 cycles rather than waiting for the 2 years they initially told me  

So it couldnt have been better.
Now I have to:
- wait for a/f
- lose weight
- get rid of my thrush
- start my met

FA - what are they going to do with you next cycle? Have you made an appointment to discuss it yet?

Thanks for all your support
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

thats good ba try and stay    good luck hunni


kel

xx xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi ladies. 

Ba, that's great news. some of the info I gleaned can be of use at least. I think sometimes it helps to baffle them with what you know, especially when they have no answer (and sometimes I think we have more knowledge than them from what we learn on here). Good news anyway, and things are sounding very positive.

We had some very bad news last night. DH's step-sister died last night and we're all in a state of complete shock and feeling very, very sad. She leaves 2 children and was a single mum, and I just can't stop thinking about their heartache. So I'll be keeping up with your posts (won't disappear completely) but won't be posting much over the next few days I don't expect.

Take care girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Davis

Rosie - that is such terrible, terrible news.   to you and your DH
Ba
x


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven’t been on for a while but I’ve been feeling very down. 

I’m on CD 24 of a 28 day cycle and feeling exactly the flippin same as I do every month – not pregnant.

Its been lovely to hear about all the BFP’s on the Clomid pages, but to be honest the last few days its just made me feel like it will never be my turn. OH dear – big case of the ‘sorry for myself’ blues.

I’ve got one more month on Clomid (on the NHS) before they will talk to us about either IUI or IVF – but we only get one shot at IVF in my borough so I’m hoping they’ll let us try IUI first to give us more chances.

The longer the whole ttc continues the more it dominate your life – I have got zero enthusiasm at work and even find it difficult to think about holidays next year etc – because I’m so used to thinking ‘but I might be pregnant by then’. Its like your whole life gets put on hold and I know it shouldn’t be like this.

Rosie - your sad news makes me even more aware of how much I am wishing my life away. I do hope your family will all be there for each other over the next few days.

I know if I could chill out about it all I would give myself a better chance but its so much easier said than done.
Sorry for the ‘poor me’ post – but I know you all have been here at some point.
Doesn’t help that my best friend is pregnant with her second child and seems unable to talk about anything else!

Off to eat big bar of chocolate and drink cup of Earl Grey tea,
Essex G


----------



## angelus

Rosie - thats really sad news. So sorry  

Ba - Glad your brightening up a little. I woke up with thrush this morning. What a nice wake up call that was!!!

Hello everyone else. Hope your wednesday has been bright and jolly.

OK......had scan......Got gestation sack and yolk but no fetal pole.x


----------



## NuttyJo

sorry for your news Rosie, take care and know that we're all thinking of you.

Ba, glad things went ok today, you must be relieved. keep that pma comming!    

I feel so selfish today, was supposed to go see my cousins new baby girl but only managed to buy her a pressie (god i wish i could buy baby clothes for my own baby   ) and then i made my sister take it round to her as i couldnt face it. i rationalised my selfishness by thinking that they would be busy settling in their new daughter and they havnt even replied to my texts wishing them all the best. maybe they think i wont cope with it? i dunno. feel sad and all alone again   

oh great, mylene class is proudly showing off her baby bump on tv. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   

wheres mad fi and the gang to chear us up?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj, what nasty dreams, bet its those crazy pills giving you psychopathic dreams, I'm staying in your good books!

Angelus have p/m'd you hun xxx

Davis, hope your feeling a bit better hun, the news is great though and nice to hear your happier,have you and DH made up yet?

FA hope your feeling a little better too....

Rosie, sorry to hear your awful tragic news, thinking of you hun xx

EG, hugs to you hun, its an awful part of the process, the feelings your having right now.And being put in a position where
you feel the "salt in the wounds" by surounding friends and family, were here to support you and feel free to "me post " us
anytime 

Jo, your not being selfish hun, your dealing with emotions that are painful for you xx


----------



## Guest

Just a flying visit as I'm about to have dinner

got 14 eggs today and will get a phone call tomorrow to see how many fertilise


----------



## NuttyJo

wow great news sukie      good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## angelus

Go for it sukie. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## max_8579

Rosie, so sorry bout your bad news honey  


  Sukie good luck. 

  Hi to everyone.I feel awful,the hot sweats are def worse now im on 150mg clomid.xxx


----------



## Guest

Rosie I'm sorry about your dh's step sister lots of love to you both and dh's family 

Hi Cat, Max, FA, Fi, Angelus, Ba, EG, Jo, Em, SS, Kelli and anyone I've missed xx


----------



## Shooting star

Quick question - Was Appleton a clomid chick? I have just seen a post from her on another thread and recognised the name. She is apparently having triplets!  Did we already know this? I may be behind the times.

SS


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes Appleton was I am sure she was as I used to talk to her, she has had about 9 miscarriages and then they established that she had sticky blood or something and now amazingly she is having triplets and all is well so far I believe.. so there is hope for everyone  

Rosie ...Big hugs to you   and your family ..it is always a shock when its a sudden death and leaving the two children behind too.. our thoughts are all with you and if you need to let off steam anytime you know where we are.

Angelus ..I have seen that a few times on various threads and usually is just because the scan was too early .. so we will all send you positive vibes and I am sure everything will be fine ...but difficult for you not to worry I know  

Sukie ...Was so pleased to hear your great news on my terrifying journey to legoland !! My friends husband drove and he was just plain scary .. braking really late and driving too close to people in the pouring rain..we just managed to avoid a 3 car pile up on the way back which I think was caused by someone not having lights on in torrential rain and it was getting dark by that point ..madness! some people drive in their own little world don't they..

Jo ... I feel like that lots of the time hun ..except I am reasonably good with other pregnant women.. but if you are having a bad day then I think anything can affect you .. just ride it out hun.. it will be your lucky BFP one day..stick in there hun x 

Fi ..thanks for your texts last night I was so tired ..I zonked out straight after .. 

Well Legoland was really good.. I thought the lego models everywhere were great..and they made an effort to keep them up to date ..and we had great fun spotting things that we recognised, like Little Britain characters and the Blairs being moved out by Browns removals that cracked me up lol I would recommend it ..but I think to make the most of it I would wait until they are a bit older but there were lots of young people there with young ones ..and there are specific rides/water activities that are suited for young ones...I was tempted to bring a particularly cute hedgehog home with me ..but my morals wouldn't allow me too ..well that and it wouldn't fit in my bag   (joking) 

I caught the sun..I am so fair skinned..it was funny cos it rained nearly all the way there and as soon as we got there it was blue sky and sunshine and had about 5-10 mins rain the whole time we were there ..and during 5 of those I was on a water ride getting soaked anyway and the other 5 were as we walked back to our car at nearly 7pm! the day flew by.. but word of warning ..it makes your feet ache waiting for the rides..in some areas there are lots of benches but others hardly any .. and my joints hurt by the time I had finished.. but still had a great time.. 

I had a dream last night that I was given a baby at work to take home and to try and breastfeed (wierd)..then when she was having trouble taking food down we found a red rag in her throat ..how horrible is that ..and what on earth does that mean in dream terms argh !! the baby was fine by the way ..and very cute..

Neg ov test for me again so I think it must have happened last week ...pleeeese let it have happened preferably near to friday - donor day lol

Off to have a bath before work don't want to be smelly 
Cat x


----------



## Davis

SS - yep Appleton was a Clomid chick and now she is having triplets from IUI. Its been very hard for her as she has had repeated m/c and last week went for a scan and they couldnt see any heartbeats on 2 and not find 3 at all. She asked for a D&C and went back the next day to check before the D&C and they found all 3 heartbeats. The nurse had made a mistake! 

EG - dont feel bad I had exactly the same reaction. More and more I am sure that we will never have another child. I am thinking of going to hypontherapy to try to get some pma. My whole life is on hold and IF has dominated my life for nearly a decade. But if its any help when ever I have been BFP I couldnt tell any difference so you just never know. When is test day - Sunday? You are lucky to be able to get treatment on the NHS. We were on the NHS waiting list for IVF and it took 4 years so make sure that you have been added. Of course by the time our NHS IVF came up we had paid forit ourselves and gotten a BFP.

Sukie - so I guess you have ET on Friday? Good luck make sure to let us know how many embies you get and if you get any frosties. Are they transfering 2 or 1? Its just that my clinic has signs up everywhere saying they will be transfering 1 or 2 dependent on circumstances. They say 1 makes no difference to success rates but somehow I feel like it would be reducing your chances of a BFP as surely 2 embies gives you twice as much chance! Two things we did that I think help with BFP, hypontherapy CD/visualisation for 2 weeks and making sure I have a big 'O' after ET (DH was convinced that my body needed to think it was natural - I thought that even though I was sore it might keep them up in my womb longer).

Jo - dont feel bad we all do the same. The day my friend told me she was pregnant and due the same week as me I m/c. I couldnt see her through the pregnancy after that and even when the babies (she had twins) were born I still couldnt see them without thinking 'my baby would be that age'. I dont see her now as it is just too hard for me.  

Max - oh night sweats yuck. You will be up chatting to Cat and Fi at this rate. 

Fi - my DH is being a totally repellent prat. I am staying as far away from him as possible. Day 3 of seperate beds. I think he must have man PMT. DS is going to stay with his grandparents for 4 days next week so we will be forced to communicate. Whatch this space...

Angelus - how do you treat thrush with a BFP? Natural yog has worked for me. I have canesten duo but want to wait until my spotting slows down abit. I dont think you see fetal pole just yet, when is your next scan and how many weeks will you be?

Cat - so Legoland is not for 3 year olds. Thanks for that as its expensive isnt it.
Ok so found this on a dream website: To dream about a starving baby, represents your dependence on others. You are experiencing some deficiency in your life that needs immediate attention and gratification. 
Could it be your donor

Kelli - morning, are you upchucking yet?

My vomiting has stopped and I am 1 kilo lighter so I guess it wasnt all bad   
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Cat you mean I bored you to Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz     . My DH falls asleep to the sound of my voice every night!  So basically you didnt need the actual theme park for the adrenaline rush then lol? Serioiusly great that you had smashing time.. 

Hi SS, has your DH become more attentative to you and less to the sport since youve become pregnant hun, is there hope for me yet? I bet you cant wait to tell the kids in your class your carrying a baby....

Woah! what an awful emotional roller coaster for Appleton, but wish her all the best and lovely to hear of the happy ending....

Suskie, why are they wanting to replace only one? what is their reasoning for that ? let u know asap how many fertilised hun 

Bloody men, Davis, well at least you thankfully have great news to keep you going til his stubborness subsides..gosh that dream website you found Cats dream on is pretty spot on isnt it, waht with the donor letting her down when shes dependant on him!
Glad your feeling better xx

Hi to everyone, hope you all have good days

7 days til George goes, and Ive never seen him so depressed, hes just lying around giving me dirty looks all the time, is it cos weve emasculated him, or is it because "he knows" paranoiah causing substances left my body years ago, were really not imagining it! Hes usually really happy!    and were on day three of the grumps now!


----------



## Essex girlie

Morning all,

Thank you for your kind words of support – it really does help. 

Having a much better day today and the   is shining here in London which really does make you feel happier.

Isn’t it funny how one day you’re a blubbering wreck   and the next you’re ready to fight the world!  
Can’t test until Monday as I have pregnyl injections and they can show a false positive if you test early.

Ba – sorry you’re having a hard time with your DH. All this stuff puts a real strain on relationships doesn’t it. I know we’ve been through some really tough times when I’ve thought we may split up – but I guess what doesn’t kill you makes you stronger.
I also firmly believe that men and women are just wired differently so we feel things differently and its difficult for us to deal with that sometimes. He may be an insensitive prat – or he may just not know what to do for the best. 
I hope one of you can make the first move at some point so you can both fight the infertility monster together!  

Sukie – well done you on the follies front, will keep everything crossed for you for implantation time      

Fi – its so sad about having to lose George but from what I’ve read you’re doing the right thing. Just make the most of the time you have left with him. I see what you mean about the eyes though – I could cry just looking at the photo! Also regarding your ‘how did you get pregnant’ questions – they were hilarious, you always say what everyone else is thinking!  

Jo – I know exactly how you feel. My best friend and her DH rang last night and invited us over for Sunday lunch but I made up an excuse as I know she wants to show me the latest scan pictures of her pregnancy and as that is also the day I’m expecting AF, I know I can’t handle the two things together. Makes me feel like a right ***** sometimes to be so jealous of my friend, but we’re only human girl so don’t beat yourself up over it.  

Angelus – congrats on your BFP, I’m sure your scan was just too early so try not to stress out too much hun.  

Travel Girl – thanks for the answers to Fi’s nosey questions, I’m sure we’re all considering putting bicarb in the shopping trolley this week! Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy. 

Right thats me off to make a cuppa before my boss decides to wander over and look over my shoulder.
Cheer ears
Essex G


----------



## Crazy Fi

Eg... My motto is if aint real dont bother (but Cat needs to take the credit for the questionnaire)  
Glad your feeling happier today ..... xx


----------



## kellixxx

big   to every 1 who is down hope you all ok soon.xxxxxxxxxxx


hello all big fat      vibes to you all.xxxxxxx


kel

x xx


----------



## Davis

Im bored!!
I have loads of work to do but cant be


----------



## Crazy Fi

Well just popped on to say Hi, as Ive been a busy bunny today, now I ve got to print up a load of pictures and put a collage of portaits on my wall.... just been to Chelt to do some shopping (very unlike me) and decided I was gonna pretend to be rich and worry about it tomoz, went into M and S and decided I was gonna treat hubby to his favourite... I could not believe it £18 for a piece of dressed lobster, but he's worth it lol....

Now ladies, I'm getting seriously worried I'm loosing the plot, I am driving back down the motorway having ff conversations with you lot in my head!    somethings not right!!

Now just as ive decided that I'm gonna sort out this wall, I find a very interesting debate, close to home that I can't wait to get my teeth into....... so will I finish the wall or be drawn back to the ff board that is semingly taking over my life!!!!!

Just want to say, I think this board is so great, and maybe take it for granted sometimes, but what a lovely gift to be able to come on here and share all these virtual friendships each and every day, always knowing there are caring, understanding girls on here that offer so much support xxxx you guys are great... Ok soppy moment over, back to the drawing board...


----------



## fallen angel

Hi all, Im back. Having a bit of a lazy day today, cant be bothered to do anything, except I ordered a cake for my dads 50th, so Im quite pleased with myself. That was my good deed for the day. Well I dont know why I thought ov pains had gone, they are excrutiating today, every time I sit down it sends a shock through my uterus. cant wait til its over and af comes then I can go for my next scan. They want to check that ovaries have shrunk back down okay, and all being well they will just reduce my dose down to 25mg. Feel sorry for dh though, hes getting a bit randy but I daren't do anything even with condoms, feel guilty saying no to him though, poor sod, never mind though not long now.

Ba So glad youre feeling better hun, you had us worried there x

Fi Roll on monday    so hope its a positive for you

Rosie So sorry to hear the sad news hun, hope youre all ok x

Jo Youre definately not alone there, the same thing happened to me on sunday, I know how hard it is

Sukie great news with the follies hun   

Well i think thats about it from me for now, will be back again soon no doubt, love to all x x x


----------



## zoie

hi fallen angel hope you egt better soon but i must let you know that when my mum was younger she had pain and could not sit or walk cause of the shooting pains and it turned out to be a cyst on her ovary so if does not get better go and see your doctor 
im on day 16 of my cycle with clomid and not been to bad just tried then yesturday i started to get really sentive nipples not the breast only the nipple was wondering if it was the clomid or could it be that ive ovulated ive never had this before so im confussed  
also i was wondering how do you know when your ttw starts im abit lost on that if anyone can help it would be nice thanks xx


----------



## fallen angel

Zoie - Going by what youve said before I think you are around ovulation time, ie yesterday/today, and I think the 2ww starts the day after ovulation and is the 2 weeks leading to af being due. Please correct me if Im wrong ladies x


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah thats what i thought too Fallen Angel, could be wrong though!

i am sooo tired today and have horrid shooting pains into my uterus and bum   bad/good sign?   really worried i have cysts again due to the clomid    had my 21 day bloods today, lets hope they are ok  

how did today go sukie? hope it was good news for you hun

fi, you are so soppy! made me well up as thats exactly how i feel about this site and the lovely ladies    

max hows things? cat, kel, davis and everyone else hows things been with you today? 

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

ho my god if i get any more bloated im going to burst


----------



## NuttyJo

anyone wanting a good cry search youtube for kelly coffey 'i would die for that'

its so sad and is totally how i imagine we're all feeling at one point or another along our journeys xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi another quick one I got nine fertilised eggs   and I'm having ET tomorrow at 10am


----------



## Crazy Fi

Suskie, thats absolutely brilliant hun,     ...so rooting for ya    (me giving Suskie a kiss !?!?, what ever next!)


----------



## Davis

Sukie - so happy for you!! I think I had 9 so manybe its a lucky number and good omen   Good luck, baby dance for you:
                          

Zoie - I gather you are not being tracked, if so you should invest in some ov pee sticks (OPK). Once ov is detected the 2ww starts as the luteral phase is usually 14 - 16 days following ov. If you dont know when you ov and you have regular cycles just count back 14 days from a/f last cycle and that will give you your approximate ov day. ie. if you have a 28 day cycle on clomid ov will be day 14. If its your first cycle of clomid then it can lengthen cycles and shorten them so its difficult to tell. 
Are you having a progest blood test? If so this is usually booked for 7DPO.
I use to get sore nips in the 2ww so maybe you have ov, it is also an ov sign so it could be happening now. Have you noticed a change in your cerbival mucus (cm). Look for egg white consistency as that is your fertile period. Yep you do have to start looking at all these things. Good luck

Gonna cut this short as DS has just thrown the biggest 2 year old temper and I must attend!!
Ba
x

P.S. Fi Fi we love you too!!!


----------



## kellixxx

suike well done best of luck luck hun this is your month      


hope your ok??


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sukie ...That is fab .. will have fingers and toes crossed tomorrow ..lets hope they implant nicely          

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Evening All

Hope everyone is A OK.

Sukie good luck with your 9   

Emma


----------



## max_8579

Hi jo,

    Im a bit miserable as im convinced the clomid still not working even though im on 150mg.Im on cd 14 and had no pains whatsoever  and the ovulation tests are negative.Thanx for asking hun,hope ur ok.x

Sukie thats great news hun.


----------



## NuttyJo

this is another me post but just needed somewhere to write evrything down  

went to my sisters for tea and my cousin turned up with his 3 day old baby girl and then another friend of ours announced they were expecting so all night was spent talking about being pregnant and having babies. obviously i couldnt join in as im broken and dont function like a proper woman   i had to hold the baby and all eyes turned to me, probably to make sure i didnt suddenly run off with it, felt like that crazy doctor may on eastenders   

i hate feeling like this. it makes me feel like im a horrible, horrible person. to top it all off, i keep getting shooting pains in my tummy and down in my naughty bits      am so down and deep down i know that the clomid hasnt helped me to conceive this month. i can just tell. i used to get pains like this when i had my cysts so i've probably got more again. 

i dont know how much more of this dissappointment i can take


----------



## max_8579

Hi jo,

    Sorry ur feeling so down and i really hope the clomid has helped 

I was cooing over a tiny tiny baby 2day at work whose parents i served.i said isnt he tiny and they said yes he has got a sister in hospital who is even smaller and weve had to leave her there,i felt so sorry for them.
It also made me realise how much not being able to conceive is really affecting me.i couldnt concentrate.xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi There!

Hoping I can join the Clomid Club.  I'm in the process of kick starting my cycle and then I have to start to Clomid.  I'm not sure what to expect.  The side effects seem endless!  I think my main concern is the emotions.  I feel very tearful at the moment and I'm afraid it's going to get worse!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Lisa
x


----------



## max_8579

Hi snagalpuss,

  Welcome! to the crazy clomid chicks,you will get plenty of help and support on here.xxx


----------



## Guest

Crazy?  Hey I think I might fit in then   I've just been reading through some of the posts, it's nice to have a place for support.

Lx


----------



## max_8579

That was funny i was blowing bubbles to snagalpuss and sum1 was doing it at same time.it was going mad.


----------



## max_8579

I bet you willfit in perfect 

  Sum 1 has given me bubbles too  thankyou


----------



## max_8579

Who is blowing bubbles? im on my year of birth now thankyou


----------



## maj79

haha I htought I was blowing really quickly when I was doing snagalpusses as well  

Welcome to the board  

Feeling a bit rubbish so I htought I would cheer myself up by blowing some bubbles, it is better to give then recieve, unless it is a diamond necklace  

Max I put it on that on purpose


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys, it's put a smile on what's been an exremely miserable face today!

Lx


----------



## max_8579

Thanx maj,ive sent u sum back hun.xxx where is every1


----------



## max_8579

Oh my birth years gone now


----------



## maj79

Haven't a clue hun, they might all be either having a life or watching big brother


----------



## Guest

Lol!  I'm avoiding BB as I have become somewhat addicted and my other half is out for the evening.  I cancelled as I'm like a bear with a sore head.

Lx


----------



## maj79

I just have it on in the background now and look up if I hear raised voices


----------



## max_8579

Maj what dose are you on hun? and whats the next step 4u if no ovulation? im getting worried now as im sure the highr dose isnt working either.x


----------



## max_8579

Me too maj


----------



## Guest

It's the best way.  Mute them until it all kicks off


----------



## maj79

Just been put up to 100mg, but I dont think it is going to work till I shift some weight, last time the con said if it doesn't show any improvement on next CD21 bloods he will take me off it and just put me on metaformin till I lose some weight. Which I dont think Cd21 will show anything as I am on CD33 now and still no AF and it was CD47 or 49 last time, so even if I am ov'ing it wont show on the test.

Hopefully the met will help you now you are on that as well, how are you finding it.

Snagalpuss what cycle are you on and how are you finding it??


----------



## Guest

I'm totally new to this.  I'm on day three of the drug (can't think of it's name starts with an "N", it's downstairs and I'm too lazy to walk there!) that makes you bleed, as I'm overdue my period AGAIN!!  I've been told once I start to bleed I need to start the Clomid on day two.  

With regards to weigt loss, I've lost over two stone in six with with an online diet.  It costs, but it was worth it.  It's the only thing that has worked since the PCOS was diagnosed 10 years ago.

Lx


----------



## max_8579

The weights the problem 4 me too.I did lose weight b4 they would prescribe clomid but ive put it on again! im finding the met ok.
They said if this dose doesnt work then ivf but got to lose bout 3 stone 4 that so im praying the clomid will work again.i was only on 50mg when i conceived last time its so unfair.

Snagalpuss i was doing the tesco e diet and it was fab i lost bout stone and half and its the only diet thats ever worked.i just cant get back in2 it as i feel crap from the medication.

They told me the metformin would make me not as hungry but oh no not me im eating more than ever.


----------



## maj79

I think the Clomid is a horror for increasing my appetite, or I am just a hungry horace   I lost 6/7 stones a few years ago when I went on the pill but put it all back on when I cam of it, gutted  


Any way girlies I am going to be a wimp and go to my bed now, I am sooooooooo shattered lately dont know what is wrongwith me  

Night Night

Em

xx


----------



## max_8579

Im just the same maj it must be the med.

  Night night.xxx


----------



## Guest

I did a diet via vitaline, which is specifically for PCOS sufferers.  It was pretty easy, like I said cost a bit though.  However, you pay monthly so after the first month I just printed off the instructions and carried on myself.  You think you've got problems!  If I'm to be in what they call a normal weight range, I've got 10 stone to go, however from personal experience, I know 4 stone makes my cycle better.

Like yo say though, all I want to do is eat.  Really feel like I'm failing at the thing everyone around me can do with no problems, and that turns me to chocolate.....


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Right going to do a few more personals yesterday as I was a bit poo    

Angelus heres wishing everthing turns outok and it was just a bit early    

Rosie so sorry to hear that about your sil  

Cat fingers are crossed that you OV'd at the weekend  

Ba I hope things are getting better with your DH and you managed to get you DS under control last night  

Fi Awwwww how sweet   How are you today

Essex Girlie Good luck for Monday  

Sukie Goood luck for ET today, sending you lots of Sticky Vibes    

Max how are feeling today, a little more positive  

Kel you up to much today did you ever see the doc about getting your counts done

Hi to FA, Jo, Matty, Margcoat,SS, Snaglepuss, Travel Girl and any one else I have forgot.

Well CD34 still no sign of AF, but had a really horrible day yesterday, just felt so urgh, and I am fed up of being soooooooooo tired. Oh well it is the weekend    so that is somehting to look forward to, even though it's just going to be running round for last minutes bits for my mum's party the weekend after.

Have a good day y'all  

Em xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Em ..thanks Sweetie .. no sign of it since anyway lol so heres hoping..

Special good luck to Sukie for today and for the coming days ..hope those little fertilised eggs/embies snuggle in for a good 9 months 
[fly]       [/fly] 
[fly]      [/fly]
Like most of us I am just so damm tired all the time.. which is prob the se's of the lovely clomid drug..we can't live with and can't live without  

I am so glad it is friday ..as work has been hectic as I have been covering for my boss and training a temp..and helping out the incompetent one who cannot be named lol

So hopefully next week things will be more normal ..I am losing my temp next week and have my full timer back .. which to be honest is a shame as my temp is fab and gets more done in half the time..I am hoping that the full timer has turned over a new leaf since having her baby but doubt it ..think it might be the opposite.. and non stop baby talk may do my head in ..

I have been really grumpy this week ... quite strange ..don't know it its cos I am tired but I could easily have told people to go  think I need a holiday!

Right better get to work now .. hope everyone has a lovely thank crunchie its friday day..

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Cheers Cat you mentined Crunchie and now I want one   , stay away from the machines


----------



## Davis

Morning girls

Lisa/Snagalpuss - welcome its always so nice to see new girls on the clomid board. Everyone here is just so nice, really supportive and welcoming. I am not really a clomid girl anymore as last month was my last clomid but I dont want to leave so Im hanging around!

Max - I had a look at your ticker and if you have a 35 day cycle then you wouldnt have ov yet so I am abit confused. Shouldnt ov be CD21? I use to ov on CD19 and once on CD27 so there is hope yet - dont give up!

Em - I am on my first week of reductil and it has been the wonder drug of my life! Apart from the fact that I have been ill this week, I have had absolutely no appetite at all. But I am also having a month off clomid so that also explains alot. 

Jo - you are in great company here as everything you say is exactly what we feel as well. When I see a baby its like someone literally 'pulls my heart strings'. I can now see where these saying come from! My situation is alittle different because I have my DS but that means that I dont spend a single day not around mothers and pregnant women. Not one single day!! And because you have one child people think that you are choosing to not have more and that it is perfectly acceptable to tell you that you are making the wrong choice   
It is hard not to feel like its is all your fault. I am terribly guilty about it all and have some serious body issues - which have not been helped by my weight and m/c on top of IF. Just this morning my DH said that we should adopt because I cant even carry a child let alone conceive. (He is being particularly horrid to me at the moe but I have found out its because its the anniversary of our m/c's and he is hurting). But you need to believe that it will happen and it will because you are still young and time is on your side, you will have good FSH so its just gonna take alittle more help thats all! It took us 5 years to get our DS so it can happen.
And as for the pains that you feel well its could be a clomid side effect, they are nastily the same as a/f and early BFP symptoms or it could be a cyst. Only time will tell. When I had OHSS I was told that it happens most often in women who get a BFP as the ovaries take over production of the hormones so are stimulated in early pregnancy. It may not apply to you but......it may. good luck   

Cat - oh great now you get to sit and look at someones new baby photos and hear about pregnancy. Well its nasty but lets hope she is fat at least now  

Well I took the plaster off my arm where I had bloods and I have a huge blood clot and lump. Its just under 50p size. Now I look like a junkie!! I have a formal luncheon on Sunday and a party on Saturday and both outfits have short sleeves. I dont know what to do? I can cover up on Sat but not Sunday. I think that maybe I will put a plaster over it as that will look better I think. What do you reckon? I ask DH and all he can say is that I look like a junkie and its gross! No help at all.
Ba
x


----------



## maj79

Oooh Ba the dietician has wrote to GP to see about putting me on either xenical or reductil, dont really want to go on xenical as I dont have a high fat diet really. So do you recon you have lost much weight on it this week.
 that your DH is being horrid to you, as they say we take it out on the ones we love ( even if it doesn't make it right)


----------



## kellixxx

morning girls   


cat i hope you ov at the weekend hun   

sukie good luck today   

davis just wear your nice short tops stuff what any 1 else thinks  

maj you ok darlz no af i see   

fi how are you on this fine morning?     

anglues i hope your ok and it was just 2 soon   

essex girl how are you?   

jo jo you ok?   

snaglepuss hi welcome to ff   

cleg how are things going with you??   


there is to many names to remember now    im so sorry if i left you out. but hello and good luck   


take care kel

xx xx


----------



## Davis

Em - I have lost 2kilos in 5 days!!! But I did puke for 2 days when I was ill so its not all reductil. Xenical did absolutely nothing as I didnt have a high fat diet so I actually put on weight with it (kept testing to see if it was working). I certainly never had any side effects except once when I ate Fruit & Fibre cereal (obviously it was full of fat). But the reductil has been great. For once in my life I am not snacking and am able to not feel hungry eating a small bowl of cereal for breakfast, fruit for lunch and a very small supper (child size portions). I am also back on weight watchers but would not be eating enough points so need to eat more to keep my metabolism going. The only side effect I have found is a dry mouth but that just means I am drinking my 8 glasses of water.
I bypassed my GP to get it but I am like that  

Kelli - they will ask me. But I suppose a blood test is all I have to say.
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

yeah you don't have to justify your self to any 1 Hun. you wear what you like and look good with it.xxx


----------



## Davis

Kelli - it would be funny if they did ask me, especially as it was a HIV blood test


----------



## kellixxx

just say didnt you know i was a junckie    they wont ask again


----------



## Davis

OMG just saw your ticker. How can you be over 4 weeks I also saw Dakota recently and she is 16 weeks! We were cycle buddies and look at me


----------



## fallen angel

Morning ladies, I see the chattter boxes have been at it again lol, racing off with the pages without me lol. I hope everyone is okay.

Max - 1981 is my birth year hun, got us mixed up methinks lol

Jo- so sorry to hear youve had to deal with another one of those situations. It never gets any easier, but at least we have our fellow comrades on here to help us through it x

Kelli - hope everythings going well with your pregnancy hunny x

Ba- I agree, go with the short sleeves hun, have to say im lmao at kel's junkie idea lol

Sukie- fantastic news about the embies    for your ET hun

Snaglepuss - hi hun and welcome x

Maj- step away from the crunchies 

Cat- hope it goes ok when the full timer gets back, and if she does your head in with baby talk you could always interrupt and pull a catherine tate on her, you know like... just guess how many extras there were in gladiator? Go on just guess, it doesnt matter just GUESS! That might shut her up and make her concentrate on work lol

Well I havent had enough coffee to do any more, but big big hello to everyone I misse, Im still thinking of you all, lots of love FA x x x


----------



## kellixxx

Davis the first day of AF was 14 July Hun and they take it back to then. i don't know why??


i feel like a full on fraud on here now. i feel so guilty


----------



## fallen angel

Quick question. as Im now charter vip, how can I add text under my name, like cleg has the bit that says obviously im the sane charter vip. I cant work out how the heck to do it Also, if i manage to find out, has anyone got any suggestions as to what to put there? Any ideas more than welcome x x x


----------



## maj79

kelli Don't You Dare Feel like that, we have had this conversation before, and as you know we have all said we don't want any of you leaving, any with BFP's or different treatment,it is good to see success stories, you are an honary clomid Chic with  clomid bun in the oven


----------



## Davis

Kelli - you fraud   No come on once a clomid chick always a clomid chick. Hey Im not even one anymore either so we can be frauds together  

FA - cant help as I havent done the charter thing although I should! Will try to come up with some suggestions - give me time.

Guess what I just got a phone call from the drugs company and they are sending them to me next Thursday. WOO so excited!! It wasnt as expensive as I thought either - £220. So with the £550 it will cost me £770 all in. Which is cheaper than IVF but I have a 1 in 10 chance of it working comperred to a 3 in 10 with IVF.


----------



## kellixxx

thanx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes Kelli ..Please don't leave  you give us inspiration .. yes we might be jealous as hell sometimes .. but you have gone through the same pain as us .. and we love you too much and want to share this experience with you 

Fallen Angel .. umm let me think what you could put ..

Blimey just thinking about taking pregnancy back to 1st day of last period  that would mean that I would be even more than 4 weeks as my cycles are so long average 37 days.. so that seems wierd doesn't it .. lets hope I get to ponder on that more one day!   

Ok I have worked hard for an hour and 55 mins and now I want to catch up on here .. I can't do my next bit of work until I am sent some more information through via e-mail so ideal excuse .. so got to catch up on here and wash all my cups up cos I have been naughty and let them collect up on my desk as have been so busy this week.

FA .. We have all been racking our brains what we can do to get her to work .. but we have decided we are just going to give her set pieces of work to do.. so that she cannot take the mickey and make out it takes her a lot longer to do the work than it does.. I have become wise to her and in our current office I have moved her desk so that I can see exactly what she is doing .. I am not a hard task master I am very easy going really and usually take on far more myself than I give to anyone else but she takes the mickey..

Max ..You could have ovulated already ..not everyone ovulates 14 days before the end of their cycle .. do you use opks as these might give you a clue ..but best to get loads on the net cheaper and keep doing them throughout your cycle from about day 10/12 then even if you have multiple surges you know when to have a go at bms.. fingers crossed for you hun, and don't worry about getting no symptoms some people don't get any symptoms when ovulating     

Em ..Sorry to get you on the Crunchie fix 

Fi .. What are you up to today hun ?

Sukie ... I have been getting strange looks from walking like that all morning .. can I uncross my legs yet 

Go embies ...go embies .. snuggle in tight    

Ba ..Unfortunately she is very very slim now ..not an ounce of excess fat on her ...which considering she ate like a porker when pregnant ..she is very very lucky !

Talking of which tescos had profiteroles reduced to 40p last night ..so they fell into my basket !! very nice they were too .. I couldn't get warm last night at all .. and feel a bit like I am coming down with something .. so wanted comfort food.

Just had a text from Sukie ..she had two fertilised eggs put back in ..so go twins ..go twins .. 
[fly]                        [/fly] 
    
[fly] [/fly] 
[fly]       [/fly]
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Max, just sending you big pick you up hugs, many women dont even feel any signs of ovulation and you
may well be one of them.And as was said you have long cycles so go backwards 14 days from your last
a/f and your prob still too early hun..

Jo, sorry your feeling bad, just remember were here for you and all understand your emotions...

Lisa, welcome to the board and good luck...

Maj, hope your feeling a little better today..

Suskie! Thats great that you got the two eggs put back in hun ! .....

Cat, hope your weekend comes quick and lasts ages hun ....And in the meantime you get those colleagues 
in hand!    Boring day and out for my mums 70th tonight, with my DD who is not speaking to me JOY!!



Hi to Kelli, Davis, FA and all other ladies....


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I would be careful about relying on the 14 day thing from ovulation to AF as apparently that is fictional and it can vary up to 16/17 days I think according to Minxy .. who is the oracle on these things.
Cat


----------



## Guest

Thanks Cat xx  

Thank you for all the well wishes just popped in quickly to thank you and show you my little ones  grow my sweets   and three possibly four to be frozen  

Good luck to you all


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just found this on the joke section .. made me laugh so I thought I would share it with you .. 

Cinderella is now 95 years old. 

After a fulfilling life with the now dead prince, she happily sits upon 
her rocking chair, watching the world go by from her front porch, with a 
cat named Bob for companionship. 

One sunny afternoon out of nowhere, appeared the fairy godmother. 

Cinderella said, "Fairy Godmother, what are you doing here after all 
these years"? 

The fairy godmother replied, 
"Cinderella, you have lived an exemplary life since I last saw you. 
Is there anything for which your heart still yearns?" 

Cinderella was taken aback, overjoyed, and after some thoughtful 
consideration, she uttered her first wish: 

"The prince was wonderful, but not much of an investor. 
I'm living hand to mouth on my disability checks, and I wish I were 
wealthy beyond comprehension. 
Instantly her rocking chair turned into solid gold. 

Cinderella said, 
"Ooh, thank you, Fairy Godmother" 

The fairy godmother replied, 
"It is the least that I can do. 
What do you want for your second wish?" 

Cinderella looked down at her frail body, and said, 
"I wish I were young and full of the beauty and youth I once had." 

At once, her wish became reality, and her beautiful young visage 
returned. Cinderella felt stirrings inside of her that had been dormant 
for years. 

And then the fairy godmother spoke once more: 
"You have one more wish; what shall it be?" 

Cinderella looks over to the frightened cat in the corner and says, "I 
wish for you to transform Bob, my old cat, 
into a kind and handsome young man." 
Magically, Bob suddenly underwent so fundamental a change in his 
biological make-up that, when he stood before her, he was a man so 
beautiful the likes of him neither she nor the world had ever seen. 

The fairy godmother said, 
"Congratulations, Cinderella, enjoy your new life." 

With a blazing shock of bright blue electricity, 
the fairy godmother was gone as suddenly as she appeared. 

For a few eerie moments, 
Bob and Cinderella looked into each other's eyes. 

Cinderella sat, breathless, gazing at the most beautiful, stunningly 
perfect man she had ever seen. 

Then Bob walked over to Cinderella, who sat transfixed in her rocking 
chair, & held her close in his young muscular arms. 

He leaned in close, 
blowing her golden hair 
with his warm breath 
as he whispered... 

"Bet you're sorry you neutered me."


----------



## linlou17




----------



## Crazy Fi

Best not let George read that lol ...... his knackers are still shrivelling as we speak!


----------



## angelus

Hi all. 

Sukie - So pleased hun. Everything crosses that this will be a perfect month for you xx

Davis - Apparantly the usual thrush treatments are safe in pregnancy but i object to paying so much for them! They have stopped selliing the non branded ones cheap.  

Fi- Poor little george. He had the best parents though and he will always love you x

Cant help but laugh......If i was to go by last period like kelli, then i would be....13 weeks!!!


----------



## angelus

Oh cat....we love legoland. My DD was over the moon that she got to get her own driving licence.

Which leads me nicely on to the fact that im off in a min for my first driving lesson. Not that great though when you are being as sick as i am!!


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

I know you've all said it's OK to post on here still but I really hope I don't upset anyone.

I had my 7 week scan today which has shown one very fast heartbeat.  The measurements are spot on at 7 weeks 2 days.  Feel incredibly relieved and blessed as I had been imagining the worst.

I know there's a long way to go but it's one massive hurdle we've got over.  My EDD is 3 April, 9 days after DH's 40th so no party for him!

Sorry for lack of personals today.  It's manic at work but I should be able to log back in properly next week.

Hope you lovely ladies are all doing OK and really hope there's good news for all of you soon   .  I can't think of a more deserving bunch.

Have good weekends. I'm off to Lord's cricket tomorro   - not my thing at all but DH wants to take me there.  

TG xx


----------



## linlou17

hi it seems such a long time since i was on line but have been away on holiday to de stress and have been busy with work and college.  it looks like i have missed loads of news!! 

i am due to do test tomorrow and am starting to worry (so much for the holiday working on my stress levels!!) it is two weeks since i think i ovulated and i am day late although my cycle is unpredictable but this is my longest yet (by 1 day) so am trying not to get too excited but am dreading the disappointment. i have done so well since going away and have been so much more relaxed but now it is that time of am i? or arnt i? i feel like i am back to square one! anyway fingers crossed.

i am a bit concerned that my cycle seems to be getting longer and longer since stopping my clomid cycle and is now longer than before clomid is this normal?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Angelus good luck with your driving, glad youve taken the bull by the horns so to speak.(dont forget the puke bag!)

TG, quite the opposite we love to hear that things are going well, stay with us and keep us informed, glad to hear your reassured

Linlou, fingers crossed ofr you, and you know were here for you

Oh Cat, that e mail you sent me about a woman knowing her place, well I sent it to my DH at work and can you believe he has just 
phoned me and weve had a ten minute debate, he says as much as he doesnt agree with all of it, he thinks much of it is
ideal and as it should be! As much as I'm aware there was a slight wind up going on, he has succeeded in getting my goat! I defended us 
broads very well I maght add, so theres no making sure everythings, tidy preparing meals, making myself presentable and
listening to his more important issues first tonight!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ..ha ha .. glad it created a debate   just make sure you win ! 

Feeling chilly brrr sitting here with my big fleece on feel like I am coming down with the lurg ..bit achy and just generally urgh !

TG - Thats fab news hun .. and as we said this morning we would be sad if you all left us   so stick around. 

Angelus - Good luck with the driving lesson..I used to get really nervous before mine and had terrible nervous stomach pains and felt sick ..but I absolutely love driving now .. (don't enjoy being a passenger so much as like to be in control ..that is something to do with being in so many car accidents !! ) 

and yes my Niece loved getting her own driving licence .. you could clearly see which children would make good drivers ..the ones that stopped at the lights and gave way at the junctions .. some of them were scary and think they will be the ones to avoid in years to come ha ha ! 

She loved the water rides too ..especially as she had her pack a mac on and I didn't .. so I got soaked .. but it was hilarious we laughed all the way round .. they have a new water ride with those large round inflatable things like they have at Alton Towers..that is due to open this weekend at legoland they were testing it when we were there .. that looked really good fun.  I went up in the big wheel and both me and my Niece went a bit white at the top as it was quite windy and I hate heights at the best of time but I kept calm and kept her calm by just talking saying wow look at that and just kept her thinking about things rather than how high we were.. funny thing is its not even that high compared to some big wheels! 

I want my bed now ... oh hurry up and let it be time to go home  
Cat x


----------



## fallen angel

Wow Just had to come in and share this with you. I think I just ovulated. I just got these really queer pain in my left side, which just happens to be where my all my eggs are. It was quite uncomfortable too, a bit like a contraction like pain but very momentarily. I dont know why im telling you this because it makes no difference to me this month as were not ttc, but I get quite excited about it lol. Anyway sorry for bursting in with that lol, i just like to share all my bodily functions with everyone lol.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

We like to share them with you too hun lol..   

I feel a bit dizzy and urgh .. all red in the face   typical now its weekend

Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hi davis,

  Its confusing as my cycles are always diff last was 37 the 1 before was 41,getting better.So how do i work out when i should be ovulating? xxx

Hi cat,
        I do buy the test sticks in bulk of the internet and ive never had a positive 1 yet.I dont even know how to work ovulation out ,if my last cycle was 37 days when would i ovulate?xxx

Hiya fi,

  Thanx hun,i just dont know wots goin on with my body,its all winding me up.

The last time i conceived with clomid i was so innocent i didnt even know what they were for,he said take these tablets and have intercourse,so i just got on with it no timed intercourse or pee sticks! And when i found out i was preg i was totally shocked.Now look im worrying all the time.xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi sukie,

  Sending you all the luck in the world hun.xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi just a quick question,

  You know how some people on here have injections as well as clomid? what are they for and what do they do?


                                            Thankyou.xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Max .. I would speak to your Dr and say that you are not getting postive ov tests and can they scan you..they may do so if you ask them.. I seem to vary when I ovulate .. but last time it was day 21 when I was scanned and they said I have already ovulated and that was a 37 day cycle .. but other times I have been scanned later than that and ovulated later but with the same length cycle.. it does your head in doesn't it ..oh to have a regular simple cycle !! 

I would say if you are having bms about every 3 days or so from day 14 until about day 30 then you should cover all eventualities ! 

Thats what I miss having to have a donor cos there is no way I could afford to do that .. but may give it more goes next cycle ..just hope I get this honourarium they have put in for ..its a bit like a bonus for extra work I have been doing.. 

I think some people have injections that make them ovulate .. sort of forcing your body once it has produced the follicles to release them!

Cat x


----------



## Travel Girl

Max

I had the injections after clomid.  Used to have them on day 12-13 and it was to guarantee the egg would be released about 36 hours after the injection.  It's something your body probably does naturally but I had it as a guarantee.  But I got my BFP on the month with no injection so it shows it isn't always needed!

Sukie - hope the ET has gone well   

x


----------



## max_8579

Hi cat,

  Thanx hun,i asked for scans and they said no as they dont have enough appointment slots! nice. 

Its not a proper fertility unit its just gyneacology,they cant do anything else if the clomid doesnt work and will refer me to a proper fertility centre,it will be care sheffield i think.xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

It sucks doesnt it Max when your outcome depends on where you live, 

Cat you deserve a hundred honorariums, when will you know?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am not holding my breath to be honest Fi the way budgets are .. I loved the farty e-mail by the way I had to send it home as they have disengaged my sound at work ..the meanies ..probably for exactly that reason  

Max that is pants ! can't they refer you before the end of the clomid if it is going to help you ..I would ask again and say it is more likely to work if you knew when you were ovulating!

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Just bumped into ex in the pub, I haven't been able to get him outmy head for te last couple of months any way, but I forgot what it was like to feel that way when you seen someone. Head is all over the place


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Bless you .. are you still a bit smitten with him then Em..I have someone who makes me feel like that who I fancied when I was a teenager and he still makes my heart go flutter .. 

Cat x


----------



## maj79

I haven't been able to get him out me head for last few months any way, and it is the first time I have seen him in 3 1/2 years, he just the way he looked at me, the way he used to, makes me feel soooo, I dont even know how to finish that as it makes me feel a millon different ways. But it makes me feel if I can feel like this about him can I truley love DP



Should add I am on my 4th bottle of wine so that doesn't help


----------



## max_8579

Hi fi and cat,

  Its terrible isnt it,they dont care bout your feelings.

Wow maj go 4 it with that wine


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Bless you ..what you have to remember Em is that although they may make your heart flutter or make you want to shag the pants off them it doesn't mean that they would make good partners in life and in the long term would they be good for you? and make you happy.. and would it be worth risking doing anything about it and losing your DP ..do you love your DP ? and more to the point are you happy with him ? we should never presume you do/are as people stay in relationships for all sorts of reasons .. sometimes it is convenience or because it makes them feel safe ..but there are allsorts of reasons and not all of them because we love them/and are happy..when you say DP does that mean you are not married ?  

If it is just a bit of harmless fantasy then that doesn't hurt anyone but think seriously before turning that heart flutter to anything more if you don't want to lose your DP.  

Cat x


----------



## max_8579

wouldloveababycat said:


> I am not holding my breath to be honest Fi the way budgets are .. I loved the farty e-mail by the way I had to send it home as they have disengaged my sound at work ..the meanies ..probably for exactly that reason
> 
> Max that is pants ! can't they refer you before the end of the clomid if it is going to help you ..I would ask again and say it is more likely to work if you knew when you were ovulating!
> 
> Cat x


They just keep palming me off cat,my next appointment is in oct.but if they refer me now i dont think they will carry on the treatment untill ive lost weight,so will av to try my hardest to do it,i wasnt much lighter than this when clomid worked last time,it sucks,xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh and Em..are you under the table yet with all that wine lol  

Max no it isn't fair makes you want to phone them up and say  

I would def try upping the bms later in your cycle as you prob do ovulate late.. try doing the ov tests from about day 12 to day 29 and see what happens cos want to see you with a BFP hun       

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Cat I ahve never cheated inmy life and never would do, oneof the reasons we split is because I wanted Kids n marriage in the future but he didn't and I totaly respected that so was best for us to split. I am engaged but we are not married and I do love him, but dont know if I ma in live with him if you get me

You are all more then welcome to a glass with me I have anither 2 bottles in the fridge


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ummm better not seeing as I am in my 2ww and 1 glass gets me ****** lol ..such a cheap night out I am...I can handle southern comfort better than wine for some reason!

I know what you mean hun .. its difficult when that is the case as maybe you will always fancy that bit of excitement that you get when you fancy the pants off someone .. but I think a lot of people would say that that passion and excitement fades .. I think I was lucky cos my partner worked in France a lot of the time so all the time we had together was special..and passionate lol 

Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Max and Maj

Do you have the hcg injections to trigger ovulation. It's just that I had 3 months of good follicles from clomid but no success and it was not until the 3rd month that they realised they were not rupturing to release the egg. I then had hcg injections to make this happen and ovulated successfully. This may not apply to your situations but I thought I would mention it, in case it helps.

SS


----------



## max_8579

Thanx cat same goes for you hun.x

 Weve been having   since cd 12 every other day,hope that does the trick.I cant believe that i havent had a positive ovulation test on any dose of clomid though,so fingers crossed for this dose.xxx


----------



## maj79

Cat I know what you mean and I dont know if it this 'excitment' of the forbidden that is getting me, or the wonderings of what if if we stayed together. DP is great, we have our ups and downslike any one but we still get on great and most importantly have a laugh toghether.
And I know what you mean I get much drunker on wine then I do a bottle of JD

SS I dont get injections but as far as the hospital is concerend ID dont ov lol

Mtty u ok??

Sorry about spelling, its geting to be a double screen lol


----------



## max_8579

Hi shooting star,

  No i dont av the injections they dont do them at my clinic either as its very basic (all they do is hand out clomid) but they said if they refer me to a proper fertility clinic that is what they will try next.How do the injections work?

How are you getting on?xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Em you are funny ..you sound ever so slightly peeeessd      

HI SS .. how are you doing?

Where is everyone tonight ..off having a life I suppose..  
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Cat meee   im not srunk lol er drunk even, er ok maybe a ikkle bit tipsy but its all good lol have you had a good day any way ?? they are all waching bb probs


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh yes forgot about BB lol.. I feel better since at home but felt all day like I have been coming down with something ..hopefully a baby ha ha ..might go and watch it for a bit .. night night hun x

Cat x


----------



## maj79

night xx


----------



## sunshine100

Hellooo

Taken your advice and come up onto the main chat thread! 

I've been getting the odd twinge too - felt like AF pains last night. I wish I knew what was going on with my body... I guess official test date will be Bank Hol Monday (tho AF due on the Tuesday as cycle 1 turned out to be 29days in length) so maybe BH Tuesday. Going to be away for that w/e so will just go away and try to enjoy the w/e.

This clomid business really takes up the month doesn't it - from day 2 you (well me) are just thinking about taking the clomid, then fitting BD in + pretending to be normal to everyone who knows you... arrrggghhhh....... 

Feel better for that mini-rant! Night night to you all!


love sunshine
x


----------



## maj79

Hiya Sunshine and welcome to the main thread. How have you found your first month on the crazy pills  goodluck for your 2ww

Em xx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Max

I used to take the clomid and have tracking scans. Once the follie gets to about 18mm I would have the hcg injection (usually in the arm or thight - not painful). If the correct dose is given you should ovulate about 24 hour later. In my case I never ovulated without the hcg, they then gave me 5000iu of hcg and assumed that was enough. Eventually they realised it was not after a post ov scan which showed follies were still there. Finally, on my 4th month they gave me 10000iu of hcg and I actually ovulated. That was the month I got pregnant - technically the first month I ovulated, it just took clinic 3 months to sort out all the doses.

In terms of me I am good, seeing the little bean and heartbeat on Monday at 7wks was very exciting. Have another scan next week. Must admit it is mixed emotions. Really excited as this is quite a mile stone but very scared about a possible mc. Really want a little window to check everything is ok!

Hi to everyone else

Sukie - great news

SS


----------



## sunshine100

Hi Maj

It's my 2nd month currently day 19- and this has been better than the first month in that I knew what to expect... but the first month I had a tracking scan on day 10 which reassured me that things were working and I felt myself ov on day 14... this month no scan and have not felt myself ov..bded day 9 to day 16 every other day but DH out late last 3 nights so haven't managed a top-up one to cover late ov.

I have been up and down.. just got myself back into feeling up by reading lots of positive success stories of BFPs on the net...

anyhow off to bed now.. how are you?
xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls,

Bit later this evening.  Thanks for all the welcome messages   Am cream crackered so off to bed.  Hope to speak to some of you over the weekend.  

Lisa
xx


----------



## Davis

LinLou - have you tested yet? Hope its good news as the thread is stuck on 13 BFPs and we need to get that onto a lucky number.

Em -    You crack me up girl! I have just been reading your posts and watching the deteriating typing as the posts went on. So funny   Hows your head? I know what you mean about Ex's but remember the reason that you split up because that wont change. I really fancy an affair. I tell my DH all the time and he just tells me to get on with it. Its not that I actually want anyone else I just want the thrill of shagging someone new, butterflies in your tummy feeling - if you get me? Its all very harmless and perfectly natural when you have been with someone for a long time (we have been togther for 13 years).

Max - waiting times for newbies on ACU's are usually around 3 - 4 months - at least they are in my experience. If you have been ttc for over a year then get your current clinic to refer you now so that you can move on without a wait because once you get to see the cons they will probably make you and your DH have tests and that will delay things by a month or more. Unless of course you dont mind having a break inbetween but it could be as much as 6 months. Do you get fertile cm? Thats a great way to tell if you ov. I also started checking my cervix but that is not only a bit yuck its also hard to tell whats going on   Its hard work but charting BBT will show if you ov and when - although only after the event.

Sunshine - good luck in the 2ww. The waiting is the hardest part but it sounds like you have done everything you can so you are in with a great chance  

Lisa - what a relief that you will be away for the days before test date. It helps to take your mind off things. Going anywhere nice?

SS - glad the scan went well, it must be such a relief. A heartbeat at 7 weeks greatly reduces the chances of m/c so you are almost in the clear. The first 16 weeks are so hard arent they?

Cat - so are you in the 2ww now? Do you think that you def ov the week before and if so when is test date? A week from now? Sorry but have gotten a bit confused.

Sukie - sending you loads of    

Well I am still spotting from my HSG. Its been 8 days now and is only meant to be a couple of days. I really hate my body sometimes because it just doesnt work properly  

Hi to Kelli, Fi, Fallen Angel, Travel Girl and Essex Girl and eveyone else. Hope you all have a good weekend.
Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ba .. Not everyone has a two week wait mine is always longer cos my cycles are so long.. well I am fairly sure I ovulated then cos every ov test since has been negative and have been ovulating the last few months but it would have been earlier than usual for me so it will be interesting to see if my cycle is any shorter!

I might phone them up next wk and see if I can have a scan to check what is going on I should have booked in for them at the start of my cycle but with my boss away I couldn't commit to time off work to go..but she is back next wk and they can sometimes squeeze you in. 

Em ..How is the head this morning?

SS Its great having those scans isn't it..very reassuring .. but like you say a little window in would be so much easier ..but then you would panic the slightest wierd thing it got up to ..cos I bet they have a great time in there bouncing around!
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am getting lots of twinges today .. hoping there is a baby bean nestling in.. is everyone else still in bed .. it felt like a lie in getting up at 8 today.. typical isn't it when all week I think come the weekend i will lie in ..but hardly ever do. Washing is on the go ..one lot on the line already ..hoping it will dry before it rains! then I have got to catch up on housework yawn zzzzzzzz
Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Morning everyone

Thanks Ba and Cat I feel a bit better now.

Ba - lets hope the spotting stops soon, it's really unfair. Have been thinking of you alot over the last few weeks. 

Cat - We are not all asleep but have to confess to not getting up until about 10. Really playing on  this need for extra sleep!

Fi - DH is still obsessed with all sport and it often seems that I come second. He was in complete denial about being pg until the scan. When he saw the heart beat he was quite emotional. I think he is looking forward to next weeks scan more than me. Not getting as much attention/emotional engagement from him as I would like but that is fairly typical. He is playing bowles today and tomorrow and it takes hours. He is playing in his home county of sussex (2 hours away) and it looks like I will be left at home to look after his dogs. Not impressed!

Talking of dogs, feeling really sorry for inlaws (who I do actually like!). They have an 8month old puppy that has been at the vets for 3 days now. She has had 15 fits and is extremely ill. Turns out that it is poisoning. They live in the country and the puppy swam in the river. Vet says a farmer must have disposed of their sheep dip into the river as this is the substance they have detected in the puppy. This is illegal but often happens apparently. Puppy is critical as they have had to sedate her so heavily to stop the fits and they are really worried about serious brain damage if she recovers.

Must go and do some washing as we are going away for a few days next week. We are going to Longleat to see the animals and then Bath. Has anyone been to either? What did you think?

SS


----------



## fallen angel

SS- Just wanted to say hun you are due on my birthday, I hope baby comes on time becuase what better bday prezzie could I ask for than to have one of our clomid ladies having a baby on my birthday . Lots of luck to you hun x


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya Girls

Sorry for not posting, I have been reading thou (well trying to keep up with you all  )
I have decided to start Clomid on next cycle, I am still spotting TMI ALERT only just enough for a liner, more like a smear  

SS ~ I have been to Longleat and Bath recently. Really enjoyed it. I would suggest that you do 2 short Days at Longleat, if you want to see the house and then the zoo/park. It's a little too much to do it all in one day.
Cat ~  the twinges are a good sign  
Em ~ Your drunken post made me laugh, i didn't realise you could actually see people getting drunker on a thread  

Love n hugs to all
Shelley Xxx
(The soon-to-be Clomid Chick )


----------



## linlou17

tested first thing this morning and was negative immediately so i went back to bed i didn't wait and sit and stare at it like i usually do willing it to change.  however when i got up later i looked again (i know i shouldn't) and there was a very faint second line there i was so excited thinking THIS IS IT!!!!!  done second test - negative. i feel worse than ever and i know i shouldn't have looked again so i blame myself but i feel so sad


----------



## Shellebell

Awwwww babe


----------



## linlou17

thanks shelley all the best on clomid guess i will just have to wait now for period to arrive and try again next month


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Linlou that was probably what they call an evaporation line .. I can imagine how you felt having spent so many months analysing them and even considering they must be faulty cos I must be pregnant ha ha 

Could it be too early ? I know Rosie got a negative the day she was due on and then got a positive the day after .. 

I felt a bit peculiar earlier .. I know you are all thinking whats new you are always peculiar lol..but had a dizzy spell again.. so going to take it easy today .. such a hardship watching more crappy tv and reading my book.  Praying that it is not just the clomid/met messing with my head..but more than likely is!

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

hi all just a very quick post from me.

Hope you are all fine and dandy stay     good luck to you all




kel

xx xx


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi

Just thought id introduce myself as would like to join you clomid girls   

Im Nicky 28 and have pcos, trying 2yrs, partner no probs, im very very gratful for my 3 children (natural no probs with all 3) & would love another with dp to complete my family (2 from previous relationship dd6 & ds9 - 1 dd with partner).

Ive recently had ovarian drilling/hsg/lap&dye 9th july 07, ive had a little period 3days after surgery,ovulated around 30/31 july07 and have had a little brown spotting this week (sorry tmi), was hoping could do naturally but its not happened   

I was given my prescription for provera/clomid to take 25th july but i wanted to hold out and see if could do on my own this mth, as i havent,  although i few people have said hold out and see its been hard as im only getting negatives/dont know what my cycles are and had spotting so i doubt very much ive got pregnant this mth was on cd36 dpo 17 yesterday, so i rang the fertility nurse up yesterday and we have decided im to take my provera 30mg day for 5days then once i bleed take my clomid 100mg - im currently on day 2 of my provera so fingers crossed  

i dont know a great deal about clomid but reading through this board has been very useful..i will get there lol

hope to chat to you all soon   

love to u all 
Nicky xxx

ps,sorry if ive gone on a bit too much


----------



## kellixxx

hi nicky welcome to the thread. good luck   


kel


----------



## max_8579

Hi davis,

  I had all the tests done at queens med in notts after i m/c last time.Thats when they found out i werent ovulating and have pcos.I suppose as im being reffered to another hospital they will want 2 do all the tests again though 

Also my gp told me by law they have to give you an appointment within 6wks? I dont know bout that though.xxx

I get aclear stretchy discharge every cycle,dont know what it is though.

I know when i get to new clinic there not gonna carry on with my treatment as im overweight thats why im holding out at this clinic and praying i will b lucky.

My dh suprised me with a late anniversary pressie 2day,an eternity ring! Made me cry,i love him so much.xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

You can never go on too much on this thread lol..we talk for England hun.. good luck with your first clomid cycle     

Kelli ..how are you feeling today hun ..I love that pic of you and dd..
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hi angel delight and welcome to crazy clomid chicks.xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

Thankyou ladies  

wish you all the best too    

im a little confused at the moment - ( here i go already    )  .... i asked when i come to start my clomid - i heard somewhere on ff there you have to wait to count your cycle 1 until your having a full flow period to take clomid but i asked my fertility nurse this and she said even if im spotting after the provera count this as cycle day 1        could any1 give me advice on this too please as my gyn have buggered up so 2 speak in past

thanks 
Nicky x


----------



## linlou17

thanks cat now i have calmed down i realise i have been stupid should not have looked in first place and should not have got so excited but don't think i will ever learn!!  to top the day off think i am about to start   cant understand my cycle getting longer and longer think i will go to GP on Monday i do not feel we have got anywhere with treatment and have been told my specialist cant have treatment till next April when trying for three years don't know i carry on like this until then but what choice do i have?


----------



## max_8579

angeldelight78 said:


> Thankyou ladies
> 
> wish you all the best too
> 
> im a little confused at the moment - ( here i go already  ) .... i asked when i come to start my clomid - i heard somewhere on ff there you have to wait to count your cycle 1 until your having a full flow period to take clomid but i asked my fertility nurse this and she said even if im spotting after the provera count this as cycle day 1  could any1 give me advice on this too please as my gyn have buggered up so 2 speak in past
> 
> thanks
> Nicky x


Ive always been told its got to be full flow bright red b4 u start and a lot of ladies on here said that too.xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

Max_8579 - thanks for the reply      ive was looking on another fertility site and i saw that in some situations its ok not sure how true that is but ive just also read the leaflet/instructions in my clomid pack and it does say in there - 'if you have not had a period recently your doctor may tell you to start the tablets straight away' however your doctor may give you another medicine to start a period' so im no expert but maybe in some cases it is ok??  it all very confusing  

i read also reason they like you to have a bleed before starting the clomid is 1 to make sure your not pregnant (although i bleed while preg with my children at the start), to give your womb a better chance of implanting also so you have a rough idea of when your going to ovulate and AF due

i think im going to wait and just hope i do have a full flow bleed and start then, ive always been light only had periods for 3days until my periods stopped 2 yrs ago so its hard to tell what a full flow if this happens this mth.... i'l c what happens  

xxxxx


----------



## kellixxx

im ok thanx cat my sickness not too bad. loving the big (.)(.)    

thank god her teeth have grew back now.lol



kel


----------



## max_8579

Hi angel delight,

  It is confusing isnt it hun. 

I usally only av periods very lightly and not very often but when i take provera to start a period its heavier and full flow but not on 1st day,usally 2nd.xxx


----------



## maj79

Afetrnoon All

Well pleased to say no hangover   , but got to say feel a bit   reading back over, but glad I give some of you a laugh  

Hi to every one, might not havea hangover but memory shot to pieces so no personals  

Hope you are all well 

xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi maj,

   Glad uve no hangover hun,as long as you enjoyed urself itsfine.Im off out later so will prob av hangover 2moz. 

Bless,somebodys put my bubbles on 2007.xxx

Some of my credits av gone missing i had 23 now only 13


----------



## angeldelight78

max_8579 said:


> Hi angel delight,
> 
> It is confusing isnt it hun.
> 
> I usally only av periods very lightly and not very often but when i take provera to start a period its heavier and full flow but not on 1st day,usally 2nd.xxx


it sure is confusing 

i was going to ask you about your experience with provera you bet me to it  thankyou for letting me know - ive been on it before and worked but its been such a long time ago , i know every1 responds different but hopefully it will be the same for me too 

xx


----------



## max_8579

Good luck hun 

Clomid worked 1st time 4 me when i had it years ago but now it doesnt seem 2 be  Docs always blame it on the weight.xxx

I also had the lap/dye op.


----------



## fallen angel

Max hun, just thought id let you know I think the loss of your credits is due to someone stealing them. In the shop you can buy the option to steal someones credits. Not quite sure why anyone would want to do that but there you go. P.S It wasnt me, I dont own enough credits to buy that option even if I wanted to, which I dont x


----------



## max_8579

Thanx fallen angel.

  Thats not very nice is it


----------



## fallen angel

OOOO Its suddenly gone very quiet on this board, where is everyone? This isnt the norm, whats happened to all the resident chatterboxes lol? x


----------



## kellixxx

im still here ff but only for a bit

how are you??


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have just watched Little Women and bawled my eyes out   felt really emotional.. god did I just admit to that  

Max that was mean of whoever did that ..I can't see why anyone would want to do that    

FA ..how are you today ?

Cat x


----------



## angeldelight78

Im still here but im in pain with my stomach  

im worrying too as although the fertility nurse told me to take provera im hoping ive done the right thing as im seeing so many ff ladies who have had implantation bleed late on and found out they was actually pregnant after...maybe its just me but cant help worrying


----------



## fallen angel

Hi angel, so glad youve joined the board, im afraid i cant really help with the provera thing as ive never taken it, but Im sure someone will be along who can advise you better 
Kelli - hi hun Im fine thankyou, hope youre doing okay x
cat- Im ok thanks for asking, just bored as dh has gone to bed for an hour, he does my head in, he gets up at the crack of dawn even at the weekend and spends the rest of the day trying not to fall asleep,oh well its a bit of peace I suppose. Hope youre okay hunny x
Oh and the stealing credits thing is soo not nice, I dont know why theyve allowed it, bound to cause a few problems that one


----------



## NuttyJo

hey ladies, how is everyone?

ive not been on for a day or so as my tummys been quite sore and bloated and been feeling sick   but got a question - just went to the loo and saw a white egg yolk like thing in the loo   im worrying what the heck that is?!! anyone got any ideas?

now off to watch x factor, hopefully that will make me laugh! 

love you all xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well even X factor made me cry lol .. 

Fallen Angel ..What a gorgeous pic hun ..you look beautiful and glowing even in black and white

Jo Sorry your tummy has been sore ..not sure what the egg white thing could be ..are you sure it wasn't in the loo already   lol

Angel Delight ..If you were pregnant it shouldn't do you any harm as it is just progesterone in Provera..it is the withdrawal of it when you stop taking them that makes you bleed but if pregnant or in the wrong part of your cycle it won't make you bleed ..it didn't with me.. thats how the consultant described it to me anyway. 

I know it can take a while for it to work tho and not just the 3-4 days that some people are told..so fingers crossed it works soon ..have you done a test? 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Max just noticed that my credits have gone too   Sukie sent me some and i had some anyway from somewhere but now they have all gone   who is the meany credit pincher ?

Cat x


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies,
cat- thanks for your comms about the pic hun, bless ya x
I cant believe these people are ruthlessly pinching peoples credits, I can get a list of the people who have that feature but id probably get told off if I made it public, but I am tempted to send them pm's saying oi pack it in! Its so not fair, Im getting on my soap box now but as far as im concerned in a way its a form of bullying and I HATE bullies. Who the hell do they think they are stealing other peoples credits when those people have worked hard to achieve those credits by responding to others queries and thus helping ff? I get so mad!!! Anyway I will stop ranting now, hope evryones ok, love to all x x x


----------



## angeldelight78

wouldloveababycat said:


> Well even X factor made me cry lol ..
> 
> Fallen Angel ..What a gorgeous pic hun ..you look beautiful and glowing even in black and white
> 
> Jo Sorry your tummy has been sore ..not sure what the egg white thing could be ..are you sure it wasn't in the loo already  lol
> 
> Angel Delight ..If you were pregnant it shouldn't do you any harm as it is just progesterone in Provera..it is the withdrawal of it when you stop taking them that makes you bleed but if pregnant or in the wrong part of your cycle it won't make you bleed ..it didn't with me.. thats how the consultant described it to me anyway.
> 
> I know it can take a while for it to work tho and not just the 3-4 days that some people are told..so fingers crossed it works soon ..have you done a test?
> 
> Cat x


Hi Cat

Ive done some research on the net and it says do not take provera while pregnant or if you think you are as can be harmful to the fetus and to call the doctor immediately if find out your pregnant also it says in the leaflet of my provera too  the reason why i mentioned it is i know a lady on ff who has recently miscarried after being in exactly the same situation as me, she was around cd34 and had a neg hpt and took provera, she didnt bleed after, took a hpt again by chance BFP and has miscarried this week, although i know you cant say it is due the provera it makes me wonder.

Im going to get a test tom just to double check 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I think they prefer you to avoid it cos there has probably not been a lot of tests as to the side effects in pregnancy and I guess if a pregnancy is not a strong one perhaps it can tip it over the edge into a miscarriage..so they err on the side of caution.. and you will probably get 3 different answers from 3 different doctors.. at the end of the day you have to be happy with taking it yourself if you aren't then you are better off just waiting for your natural af to arrive whenever that may be. 

Its a bit like metformin ..which was never licensed for pcos patients and we had to fight to be prescribed it but research has moved on and now it is even prescribed throughout pregnancy but when I first started taking it that was considered a real no no ..but now it has been proven to reduce miscarriage in pcos ladies. So things change..and opinions differ.. 

Angel Delight I saw you had already been given some advice on another post from Minxy about your cycle ..Minxy is the oracle so I would personally listen to her advice.. but you have to do what you feel happy with no one else can tell you what to do. 

Cat x


----------



## fallen angel

Angel,thats probably the best thing to do hun, at least then your mind will be at rest, but Ido agree with Cat, minxy is fantstic with advice and I take alot of notice of her, Im amazed she hasnt got a degree in fertilty as she is soo spot on with the advice she gives. hoping for the best for you hun x x x


----------



## fallen angel

By the way Im a bit tipsy at the moment, what the heck its saturday night and im watching a repeat of most haunted live woohoo, Im a die hard fan of the programme. Also just wondered if anyone on here is a memeber of the games site pogo? I am, and I highly recommend it but it is one you have to pay for but I love it and would love to know if any of my fellow clomid ladies were milling around on there so I can add you as friends? Love to all again, be back soon if I think of anything elseto say, except I love you all, you are closer to me than some of my friends, but thats probably because we all have something in common,ie infertility issues, but there you go i get mushy when ive had a few, love you all to bits, FA x x x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hello ladies I see youve all been gas bagging away in my absence   bet your all gone to bed now too


----------



## fallen angel

Nope fi not me Im still up and raring to go lol, where you been all day hun? x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Wel had a lazy morning this am, then went out scouting a new person for our dog,the best home wins, big big issues with DD, then off to my mums for a family conference as to how to handle it. When they grow up the heartaches don't stop .. believe me..
Hows your day been then?


----------



## fallen angel

Awww at least you can be fussy as to who gets to rehome george, and I dont blame you at all either, I would be just as vetting, its important that he goes to a VERY VERY GOOD HOME. Havent done much all day just general housework and tantrums with ds, had a debate with sister as to how to punish him, in the end dh came into it and he apologised to me for his behaviour, ( kicking the sofa cos I wouldnt give him money!) I dont like smacking but ds came very close to it today, but all ended well without the need for smacking. Just hope it stays that way


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sounds like DS is just testing the boundaries, bless him, but isnt it hard when they start getting their own minds, and they
start becoming tenagers at about  ermmm..... 3  nowadys don't they??
Anyway best make for my bed in a bit, absolutely mentally drained, just popped on to say hi ......


----------



## fallen angel

Yeah me too hun night night x x x


----------



## angeldelight78

wouldloveababycat said:


> I think they prefer you to avoid it cos there has probably not been a lot of tests as to the side effects in pregnancy and I guess if a pregnancy is not a strong one perhaps it can tip it over the edge into a miscarriage..so they err on the side of caution.. and you will probably get 3 different answers from 3 different doctors.. at the end of the day you have to be happy with taking it yourself if you aren't then you are better off just waiting for your natural af to arrive whenever that may be.
> 
> Its a bit like metformin ..which was never licensed for pcos patients and we had to fight to be prescribed it but research has moved on and now it is even prescribed throughout pregnancy but when I first started taking it that was considered a real no no ..but now it has been proven to reduce miscarriage in pcos ladies. So things change..and opinions differ..
> 
> Angel Delight I saw you had already been given some advice on another post from Minxy about your cycle ..Minxy is the oracle so I would personally listen to her advice.. but you have to do what you feel happy with no one else can tell you what to do.
> 
> Cat x


Hi Cat/fallenangel

thanks again for the reply 

I see what you mean with the risk of provera and research, although the fertility nurse at the hospital said it should be ok to take yest, it will be my own fault i didnt wait longer, i suppose after getting so many negatives you dont think your ever going to get a positive 

because i had the ovarian drilling recently gyn wants me to start the clomid asap, i cant rely on waiting for a nat af to arrive as due to pcos ive not had one for yrs so could be waiting a very long time thats why ive been given provera, plus it is too late to wait now as im already 2 days into my 30mg provera so i think im going to just test tommorow and hope for the best 

I really appreciated the reply off Minxy she's great with her advice 
the only reason i posted in this part was because its nice to get other peoples experiences/views also hope it was ok to be mentioning my situation in this part as i posted only on the 12/8

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

morning ladies

well, i think its not going to be good news come test day as i woke up during the night with really bad tummy pains again and hot sweats and feeling sick. hurt to go for a wee and had pains in my shoulder   feeling a little better at the mo (maybe due to the painkillers!!!) but if it gets worse im gonna ring the out of hours doc as its doing my head in with worry.

angel, welcome to the board, im sure everything will be fine with the provera, let us know what the test says today. good luck    

fi, you're doing the right thing with george, its going to be hard but will be better for him in the long run. just make sure he goes to a loving home and one you feel comfortable with  

sukie, hows it all going? have my fingers crossed for you hun    

max, thats mean of someone stealing your credits   , if i could give you some of mine i would! 

kel, hows the sickyness and tummy feeling? hope its settling down xxx

hi to cat, fa, rosie and everyone else ive missed. hope you're all doing ok 

love jo xxx


----------



## kellixxx

ladys how are you all doing on this fine   day i hope you all have   minds for a new week.xx


jo im ok (i think) my sikness has eased off. but my tummy is HUGE. im quit worried as i have had a dull ache in my tummy now for a few hours   i hope im ok?? dont know what to do? im very very sceard  at the moment   i wish i could go to sleep and wake up at around 6/7 months  . its like a dull af ache 

any advice any 1 please


kel


----------



## kellixxx

some 1 has stole all my credits. nasty


----------



## NuttyJo

sory you're feeling poo kel, im sure its nothing to worry about though.

ive just been on the phone to nhs direct and they're getting a doctor to ring me as they seem concerned with the shoulder tip pain im getting   really worried that somethings wrong now 

will let you know what they say xxx


----------



## kellixxx

jo anguls got shoulder pain for months. then she got a bfp. good luck hope your ok hun


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kelli.. It could be everything stretching perhaps..I think it is common to get AF type pains for the first couple of months.. try and stay calm and chilled out hun, there is little you can do at this stage.. but I am sure it is nothing to worry about 

Sending you lots of positive vibes for the next healthy 8 months 
[fly]           [/fly]
[fly]        [/fly] [fly]     [/fly]

Ooh hope that doesn't start the sickness again ..it makes me feel dizzy lol 
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

thanks cat  


kel


----------



## linlou17

hi had slight spotting yesterday but nothing has happened (ie period not started) i have got a rash all over me doctor thought was some kind of viral rash could this have caused delayed period? i am going insane!!!


----------



## Sharry

HI

Thats me back to normal after my holiday.

Kelli congratulation on you BFP!!!!!!

We eneded up bring my DH's Sister back with for a holiday, it was nice to have here here but nice to see here go too!!! if you know what I mean!!

There is no chance of me catching up on what has been going on so not even going to try.

Af has not appeared this month but I know I am nor pregnant and we never really tried this month so going to leave it and see hwat happens but got my clomid ready for when ever!

Hope everybody is well 

Loaded with the cold so away for a lemsip back soon

Sharry xxx


----------



## kellixxx

hi sharry how was your time back home?? or did you miss the sun  


thanx hun

kel


----------



## angelus

kelli. - If your sickness has eased off im gonna get really cross with you! Its non stop with me. I can just about keep water down.


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi

hope every1's ok - weather is not good here too      what miserable weather

just letting you know i did a test and    but deep down im sort of relieved as i was taking the provera - least now i can carry on and hopefully il have a bleed after provera (finish it tuesday) and have go with the clomid    

thanks for the support

xxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

well got sent to the hospital by nhs direct and feel like it was a bit of a waste of time. ive got blood in my urine and they said to go home, take painkillers and see what happens. just got to rest and wait.   fed up of waiting! they wouldnt even scan me to find out if anything was wrong

still feeling sick and my tummy is so fat and bloated   

cos ive got blood in my urine im presuming that its all over this month and just have to wait for af now.

hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Big hug to you Jo  .. could you have a urine infection? have they told you go go back to your gp or just wait for AF? 

Did they do any tests while you were there?

Cat x


----------



## max_8579

I cant believe theres a credit stealer thats so unfair


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi Jo

sorry 2 hear ur feeling like this    

until you have had ur af you dont no its over, in 1 of my pregnancies i had this and my daughter is now 6 so until you get a AF (if u do or hopefully a BFP) then try to stay positive  

hope everythin goes ok for you    

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Jo I hope it all gets sorted soon 

I hope you are all well I have not caught up but I just wanted to let you all know I'm thinking of you


----------



## NuttyJo

thanks girls. they only tested my urine and said i had blood in it so got to just wait it out and then go see gp if it gets worse. they said its too early to do pg test as it may show a false result so got to wait till offical test day i spose. i know i should have pma but its so hard when you know from previous experience that you always get dissappointed   what will be will be though i suppose. i do keep feeling sick and tired and bloated but i am trying to convince myself that its just the clomid side effects and im not pregnant. have been in bed half the day feeling crappy but dh is being supportive (well as much as a bloke can be!, you know what they're like when it comes to dealing with emotions!!!)

im rambling now so think i will go make a cuppa and read a magazine! lol

speak soon xxx thank you all so much for the kind words and support. it means more to me than you can imagine (although im sure you all feel the same actually. other friends just do not understand what we have to go through)

much love xxx


----------



## fallen angel

Jo hun i will keep everything crossed for you    the thing you said about friends not understanding what we are going through are my sentiments exactly x

Oh and why is the credit thief picking on us clomid ladies hmm? x


----------



## maj79

Afternoon All

Fi hope you get evrything sorted with your DD soon, and George   

Kel how are you hun, is your stomache any better??   

Sharry is it good to be back or is it worse leaving Scotland again ??


Grrrr mind gone blank again, so hello Cat, Davis, Sukie, Max, Fallen Angel, Angeldelight, Jo, Margcoat, Travel Girl, Shellebell and everyone else I have missed hope you are all well  

Well day 36 and no sign, getting peed off waiting for AF and the fact that I am now going to have to postpone Hospital appoitment   Dontcha just love nature  

Em xx


----------



## kellixxx

jo good luck hun  

im ok maj still got a dull ache but coping.xx



you all ok??



love kel

xx xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am currently dancing round my house to a 80's best of cd ..currently bucks fizz ..ha ha .. I forgot how much I enjoyed the 80's   'til you find that there comes a time for making your mind up'  .. 'don't leave me this way ...I can't survive... la la la la was that the communards? ooh I am loving this blast from the past ..  I feel like I have AF pains ...but I rarely get AF pains ..  

I have regrouted half of my bathroom..so I am proud of myself as this morning I said to myself I cannot be ar*ed to do anything of the diy nature.. it looks much better.

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kelli ..wow you have very lucky 1's


----------



## kellixxx

well done with the diy cat.

I'm not superstitious cat i think we make our own luck. but you never know.lol


----------



## NuttyJo

cat you're so funny! always seem to chear me up with your ramblings


----------



## kellixxx

dose any 1 know if im aloud to go swimming?? im not 2 sure?



thanx kel

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes I am with you there ..its funny cos I don't like the no. 7 and everyone thinks its lucky .. wonder what that says about me! lol

Howard Jones .. lol ..I am so glad my brother burned this cd for me ..its so funny listening to stuff you listened to whilst growing up..

Starship ..We built this city on rock and roll   

Yes you can go swimming hun it is the best exercise for you when preggars x

Jo you would wet yourself laughing if you could see me dancing away 

Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi sorry about this emergency post, really need some help/advice

Sorry if this is TMI - Went to the toilet at about lunchtime and passed what looked like quite alot of blood, probably about 3 tea spoon fulls. The blood was bright red and fresh with a couple of tiny clots. I have had niggly pain sinse wed and very mild period type pains sinse last night. So far I have not passed any more blood but am really worried that I have/will mc. I don't know if this has any relevance but if I was not pg I would have been due a period today. I am exactly 8wks.

Really scared

Any help/advice greatly appreciated

SS


----------



## kellixxx

SS get you self to A/E right away please dont leave it


love kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo I love your pic ..

'don't you remember ..we built this city ..we built this city on rock and roll' 

When the going gets tough ..Billy Ocean .. 'Ive got something to tell you ..I've got something to say ... '     

SS   some people have bleeding when their periods are due for the first few months but, I think you need to get checked out hun x We will all pray it is not a m/c you must be so scared ..bless you ..wish we could give you a big hug x
Cat


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh love that song cat! used to bop away to it whilst my mum was doing the cleaning when i was little! im sure your dancing cant be worse than my dads... do all dads dance the same?!!!   its like the little dad dance where they shuffle across the dancefloor.... hmmm, maybe it was just mine! haha

ive got that song in my head now! ohhh just remembered 'i wanna be jessies girl...' 

god i want to be sick   im such a wimp!

shooting star, just wanted to send hugs to you, sorry i cant help


----------



## wouldloveababycat

JO ... S Express.. remember that one? how young were you ..am I an old git !? ..I think I should have an 80's party ..make everyone come in ra ra skirts lol and leg warmers

19 ...na na na na 19 in vietnam he was 19 ..na na na na 19 

Pump up the volume ..classic    

I can't wait - Nu Shooz   this must have been a one hit wonder can't remember this much  

Touch Me - Sam Fox   but it needs dancing too lol with dodgy sing a long 

  

Respectable ..Mel and Kim

Pump up the Jam .. Tecnotronic .. I used to dance to this in the nightclubs in the late 80's
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat




----------



## Shooting star

Thanks everyone

I have just phoned con who has told me to take paracetamol and rest and she will scan me at 11.45 tommorrow morning. 

Cat - great songs, remember them well!!!

SS


----------



## NuttyJo

cat, lets just say i was probably still in nappies!!!   born in 1982! still love the 80s music though , an 80s party would be fab! imagine all us crazies wearing leggins and having bad hair doos!        <----thats our new dance moves!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cars - Drive ..I lurve this song   I remember driving down to Devon playing this and singing my little head off  

Paul Young - Love of the Common people ..I had all Paul Young's singles   'Daddas gonna buy you a dream to cling to Mamas gonna love you just as much as she can ..'

Mister Mister - Kyrie 

Wonder if my neighbours can hear my singing lol ..oh well about time they knew what sort of nutter they live next to!

SS ..Hey you mustn't dance ..well you can sitting down   fingers crossed for you tomorrow         
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

good luck for tomorrow shooting star     hope its all ok for you xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo that makes me feel ancient ..I was 11 in 1982 ! spent half of it in hospital after a bad car accident.. and the falklands war was on ..ooh how old do I feel now   

Stand and Deliver - Adam Ant ..I think this might have been 1982 this song..
there I was in my ra ra skirt and you were in nappies lol
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Cat we have just got a triple cd like that for my mum's party next week, we were moving furniture round so there is more room yesterday and had it on full blast,me, my mum and my auntie were all boggiein away whilst trying to move everything   God help us all wehn we are drunk if we were that bad when we were sober


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Em ..Ha ha can just imagine it now ..how is the head by the way ..I am amazed that you didn't have a hangover  

Hey this should be our song ..Don't worry ...be happy .. 

Heres a little song I wrote ..you might want to sing it note by note ..Don't worry ...be happy whooooo whooooo

That's 80's done now ..now on Sophie Ellis Bexter or whatever her name is lol

I will stop rabbling now ..poor Rosie will have a fit lol
Cat x


----------



## maj79

I very very rarley have hangovers Cat I am a good girl who has my pint of water before bed and a pint for through the night   But I have got a banging headache now, but hats getting to be part of the norm  

It is great the way music can just lift you up like that


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes I was crying this morning after reading lots of sad posts on here ..so needed to do something to lift me out of the doldrums.. it always gets me more in the mood for decorating etc as I dance around with the paintbrush etc.. Rosie you have permission to delete my ramblings lol
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Jo good luck tomorrow with your scan


----------



## NuttyJo

kel, did you mean shootings scan? the meanies wont scan me yet to see whats going on   

just had a big warm bath with lots of bubbles and candles and a colouring changing bath light thingy and now im feeling a lot better than i was   yay! 

cat, you're not old.... you're just wiser and maybe a little crazier than me     

where has everyone been these past few days? im feeling neglected! come back to us clomid chickadees!


----------



## kellixxx

ho yes sorry SS my mind not what it was     


Jo they all have a life on a weekend.lol

Ive been abandoned by my DH he in bornmouth working and just text me to say he might not get home next week   that means 3 hole weeks with out seeing him


----------



## kellixxx

kellixxx said:


> Jo good luck tomorrow with your scan


i meant SS duh im daft


----------



## NuttyJo

awww we will keep you company kel! 

errr forgot what i was gonna say now  

i have a pain in my boob, just the left one. how weird

how successful is clomid on the first cycle? does anyone know? 

xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi shooting star,

Hope your ok hun,good luck 4 tomorrows scan,hope everythings ok and will be thinking of you.xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is ok   I've felt totally pants this weekend and been a right misery to be around. Keep getting really bad stomach pains, like cramps, but worse than I've had before.  Any ideas?  I've got another two more meds to take then wait for my period to start Clomid.  Panicking a bit to be honest, if i feel this miserable now is the Clomid going to make it worse? 

Lx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening Girls

Well i finally managed to get a lie in this morning. I don't think I have done that for about a month   I felt really naughty grabbing my cereal and running back under the covers  

SS ~ I will be thinking of you tomorrow hun   
Jo ~ I hope you are feeling better now hun 
Cat ~ We are about the same age. I live in Luton (where he is from) and my best mate at high school lived next door to his parents. Used to see him when he visited Swwooonn  
Maj ~ Good girl with the water. I can highly recommend Ribenna. High in sugar as well as vit C, makes me feel better after a few ickle drinkie poos  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## maj79

Morning All

SS good luck with your scan I have everything crossed for you    

Cat are you acheing this morning with all the bopping you did yesterday  

Fi have you been a good girl this weekend or has Macdonalds tempted you    

Davis how are you hun Are things any better at home?? I worry when you are quiet  

Aw Kel hopefully he will manage to get home for you, why I am saying that I don't know as it means less time to sit and chat with me  

Shell mmm breakfast in bed on a sunday morning, can't remember the last time I did that. DP has good intentions at times but I know I am always get 'Em how do I do this, how did I do that' so end up getting up to help, with chorus's of ' go back to bed I said I would do it'  

Max how are you hun? you have been quiet as well? how are the Tablets treating you ??

Angelus did you say when you would be going back for another scan, hope all is well    

Jo glad the bath made you feel better. Kel has got BFP from first cycles with her DD other then that I dont really know sorry 

Snagalpuss it will be hit and miss if the Clomid will make you wowrse, symptoms vary person to person, month to month, first 2 months I was awful, I was like screaming bansee and crying all the time, then last month, when I had my dose doubled I was fine    Good luck any way

Sukie how are you feeling hun, any symptoms yet  

Hello to any one I have missed  

Well month long headache turned into major migraine last night, still have flashing lights now but at least I have stopped throwing up. But in a cracking mood other then that, think I might be high on the painkillers   Still waiting for AF, think if not arrived by wednesday MIGHT test but don't know if it is a waste of money, just if on the little possibilty it could be a BFP it would be lovely for my mum's 50th . Just have to wait and see. Well better pretend to do some work

Em xx


----------



## kellixxx

good morning all


SS best of luck with your scan   

fi how you doing Hun 

cat are you aching from all your bopping  

Rosie i hope things are OK

Davis how is your month going?

angelus how is your sickness??

sharry how are you?/

hello to every one else and good luck   

well I'm no better SO I'm going to see my GP at 10.45 hope I'm OK. i think i have an infection would that give me tummy ache??

kel


----------



## linlou17

hope you are feeling better soon Kelli

i am going to docs myself soon I'm n day 47 period not started but test shows negative cried all morning, i feel so low but have got viral infection at moment and covered in a rash maybe that could have made me go longer?!!!! will have to see what doc says

all the best everyone

L x


----------



## max_8579

Hi maj,

  Hope ur migraines gone away hun 

  Ive been feeling awful,sicky and tummy pains,it felt like period pain but surely its not coming this early would be a miracle i ant even ovulated yet i dont think. 

Oh and the hot flushes areterrible i keep goin bright red and red hot,my dh keeps saying look at ur cheeks are u ok.xxx

Hi linlou,

  Good luck at docs,hope everythings ok hun.


----------



## maj79

Awww Max   It doesn't sound like you are having much fun, what CD are you on??
Do you think the Metaformin has helped you at all or is it too early to tell?? Hope you feel better soon anyway hun. The pain part of migraine gone ( probablt the amopunt of pills I have shoved down my throat   ) but I am still getting the flashing light, everything seems really bright and dizziness. But looking back it might just mean AF is coming ( bloody hope so ) as I seem to get worse then usual headaches around that time 

Linlou good luck, that cycle seems about average for a Clomid girl on here   Hope you are feeling a bit better soon  

Kels good luck sweetie, hope everything is ok


----------



## jojo29

Hi there everyone,
I have been away for a few weeks and there must be a thousand posts on here, I'll struggle to get through all of them...but I can get the gist, there's some +ves, which is fab, congrats to you..
I am sad to report there was no Italian baby for us, we were   like you wouldn't believe all through the best time but to no avail, AF came in on time, CD 27.  There was some consolation though as I had no pain and it was much lighter than before I started Clomid so not all bad I guess.  
I think there's an issue as I am not getting the stretchy CM though, none at all, I get CM, lots, but it is not stretchy, so that's not good.
Are there any tips you can give to help?  I have heard about putting my legs in the air, is that a myth or a tried and tested technique?  
Is there also any validity in alcohol hindering conception, cause I am still drinking, not binge or anything but a few glasses 3/4 times a week...
Sorry for the questions but I do not have anyone else to ask, all friends have babies without any trouble so they don't offer much support! 
I've taken clomid again this month, I am on CD 10, no CM as yet, just stabbing pain in ovaries, mood swings, tears, weight gain, depression, hot flushes...o, the joys...
Jojox


----------



## max_8579

Hi maj,

    Im only on cd18 

Im not sure if the metformin has helped or not,i dont know how to tell 
Im not on the full dose yet though,im on 1000mg got to get up2 1500mg.xxx Good luck to you for testing,i hope its not a/f coming for you.   

Hi jo jo,

  Sorry it was a bfn for you hun


----------



## jojo29

Hi Max,
Can I ask what is Metformin used for? Is that a progesterone? 
I notice you are in Derbyshire, I grew up there, Castleton.  Lovely county, I hope to move back one day...
jojox


----------



## max_8579

Hi jo jo,

  We went to castleton just the other day,i havent been since i was a kid b4 that,i love it there.

Metformin is used for diabetics but has been shown to help women with pcos conceive,it makes ur ovaries more sensitive to clomid or something like that,im not totally sure myself as the consultant talks so fast and so much to remember.xxx


----------



## linlou17

hiya thanks for your messages pg test at docs negative so i guess i just wait now I'm not sure i am ovulating properly now i am on a break form clomid i did become more regular when taking it and the months which followed but seem to be getting worse each month now.

skin rash may be guttate psoriasis it is awful i look and feel horrendous!!!

I'm not a happy chick!    but signed off work by doc for 1 week so not all bad


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi girls,

Well I’m sorry to say it’s a   for me also – AF showed up yesterday booooooooo!

Would have posted yesterday but was feeling so low, I spent most of the day in my PJ’s, watching videos in bed and eating jelly babies. Finally managed to drag myself into the shower about 4pm ish and tried to be human for the rest of the evening. Went to bed about 9pm still crying on and off – not a good day. 

DH was lovely though, I know he finds it hard to know what to say to me but he was spot on yesterday – lots of cuddles, cups of tea and offers to get me treats from the shops!

Right onwards and upwards – I starting taking my last lot of clomid today and will have a CD12 scan on 30th August to see how my follies are doing. I really really want this to work this month as I know the next step is scary IUI or even scarier IVF.  

SS – I really hope everything went OK for you at your scan this morning hun. I’ve had m/c at 8 weeks myself so I know how frightening it is – if they tell you to come home and rest then make sure you do absolutely nothing strenuous – not even picking up a basket of washing! Keeping everything crossed for you.            

Cheers ears
Essex G


----------



## Davis

Hi girls
Not much to report from me - Im not on clomid this month so it doesnt look like I am gonna ov anytime soon! Thought the clomid might have hung around in my body or something but.... I have stopped spotting from the HSG after 9 days. Am just waiting now...for drugs to arrive, for a/f to arrive, to lose weight. If no a/f by end of the month I will go have a scan and then take pills to bring it on.

SS - I am so worried about you. My heart sunk when I read your post, lets hope that its good news from the scan  

JoJo - I ask about drinking time and time again and every time I have been told that a couple will do no harm at all. As for legs in the air - well I did it and didnt get a BFP but I think Travel Girl did it and got a BFP so take your pick!

Essex Girl - just saw your post. So sorry  

Em - sorry about the migranes, I get them and they arent fun are they.

Max - I have to say your DH sounds so lovely! You are very lucky to have him. 

Linlou - sounds like stress Mrs. Wish I knew how to get rid of that one cause I need it myself. Tea Tree oil is great for psoriasis, I get it when I am stressed and it really helps.

Snagglepus - do you think that the pain is just a/f coming? Clomid is a total head ***k! It made me so emotional.

Jo - I use to get a pain in just one (.)(.) as well.  

Cat - you have so much energy. If you can ever bottle it - please send me one!  

Fi - how was your mums birthday? Hope your DD is well and that you were able to melt her ice.

Hi to everyone else
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

well im back the doc said i have a water infection and (tmi) the start of thrush got me meds to take so i feel a bit more at ease now.xx


kel

xxx


----------



## linlou17

thanks for the tip Davis will try the tea tree funny thing i have felt less stressed this month than normal!!!  beginning to think my body doesn't quite work in the way that most peoples does!!!! anyway week off work doc signed me off so plenty of rest and hopefully i will be rash free on my return to work!!


----------



## maj79

Ayyyy Kel     glad it is good news, well good news of sorts  

Jojo sorry you got AF but did you enjoy your holiday in Italy 

Max do you not use anyting to know if you have Ov'd or not, or are you like me and if you have you have  

Linlou you take your week of to have a good chill out, 

Essex Girlie sorry you got AF  

Davis is your DS back yet and is everything ok with your DH yet 

What a longggggggggg day today has been


----------



## kellixxx

thank you maj  



the day will fly over now you have less than 2 hours 2 go



kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies ..anyone heard from SS ? worried about her .. 

I have no aches from boogie dancing the day away yesterday lol.. I am tired today tho could do with an afternoon nap ..instead I have to go to a workshop zzzzz I did see my neighbour this morning and she didn't comment on my singing ..so thats good lol  

In a good mood today have been chuckling away with my work colleagues ..we have decided that people who work here too long look like Gerbils !! 

Then we had a chat about albino people ..I worked with a guy once who was albino he had the most stunning eyes ..and white hair and really pale skin, but we decided that we don't see many albino people about anymore but then thought about it and you can get coloured contacts dye your hair/eyebrows etc ..so you may be surrounded by albino people and you would never know  

See the things we talk about (whilst working hard of course!) 

Kel ...Have they given you antibiotics for your wee wee infection they are common during pregnancy aren't they .. along with thrush etc ahhh the joys of being female !

Em .. I would still have a hangover after that much wine even if I drank a gallon of water lol .. 

Jo jo .. sorry you didn't get your 'made in italy' bubba but maybe you will get a made in England one very soon. 

Essex Girlie ..Good luck for this cycle hun x 

Ba .. I do have my hyper moments in fact one of my ex's hated the fact that I wriggle so much .. I hadn't even really noticed that I do until he used to make snide comments .. a decent man has better things to worry about ..than a few wriggles !

Linlou Psoriasis is def aggravated by stress isn't it my brother suffers terribly with it and I get it sometimes on my scalp but it has disappeared from most other places, do you use aqueous cream to wash with ? that is quite soothing and less irritant than some soaps etc.  Lots of sunshine is good for it as well I think. Enjoy your week off x

Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya essex girlie,

  Sorry you got a bfn   hope yur ok.xxx

Hi davis,I am lucky to have found such a nice person,didnt think it was poss after my horrid ex.  Good luck next cycle hun. 

Hi kelli,

 Glad your at ease now uve seen the doc,hopeyour better soon.x

Hi maj,I do use ovulation tests but they dont always work for people with pcos do they? Well ive never had a positive 1 yet.xxx I tell myself its wrong and they dont work.


----------



## linlou17

hopefully will find out for definite this week if it is psoriasis its not the normal type and is all over my chest, back, neck and is moving to my head and arms now!!! not very attractive at all. i am going for skin tests at hospital this week i will look for some of that soap cat thanks for that and i must try and stay calm but as for the sun not much chance of that round here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maj79

Matty that is my way of thinking exactly


----------



## Davis

Em - DH and I have not been communicating in the slightest and on the weekend I drank far too much and blacked out again   It keeps happening to me. I must have had a bottle of wine to myself (no more that I remember) but I cant remember a thing. Anyway found a message from him on the answer machine asking me to leave a key out for him on Saturday night! Whats that about Because I cant remember I have no idea what happened and I dont want to ask because then he will know that I blacked out. And thats so    I think its happening because I am dieting and eating next to nothing, but could be the met or reductil or I might just drink too much   Still DS is with his gransparents so its time for us to face each other and talk as we wont have a child to hide behind.  

Kelli - glad its just an infection and thrush. Not good but at least nothing serious.

I keep coming on to check and see how SS got on. V, v worried for her


----------



## wouldloveababycat

SS where are you ..we are so worried and want to support you whatever the outcome of your scan  

Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just wanted to let you know I'm still here even if not posting much. 

The results of the postmortem came back and she died of a pulmonary embolism brought on by deep vein thrombosis. So it's obvious that they missed the DVT totally as they were in the process of letting her go home. The funeral is on Friday so have just been trying to sort flowers out today. Still feeling in a bit of shock and upset about it all. 

Anyway, I've read posts but my mind is a bit   at the moment so can't remember much for personals I'm afraid. 

SS, am keeping everything crossed for your scan today, I really hope things were ok?

Kelli, I had a urine infection early on and so painful - I couldn't put my left leg on the floor and thought it was something much more sinister. The antibiotics and lots of water did the trick in a few days though. 

Someone asked about putting your legs in the air and drinking (sorry, can't think who I'm very  , sorry). Drinking is a personal choice I think. Last year I gave up drinking completely and it didn't change anything for me, and ironically when I got my BFP I'd been drinking what I wanted when I wanted and think that made me feel much more relaxed in terns of having a relaxed attitude about it, and for me I think that helped - I kind of forgot I was TTC because I was getting ready to move on to IVF. I went one step further than legs in the air too and did bum up the wall. I heard that can help if you have a tilted uterus which I do, as they often have trouble finding my cervix, so I thought if they have trouble, maybe so does the   so maybe it helped giving it a helping hand by staying almost upsidedown!

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I'm not as chatty as normal. Hope you are all well, and don't forget I'm here to update the 2ww board with your test dates if you post on there no probs.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## maj79

Davis sorry things aren't better with you and your DH, and that you dont fel in th eposition to ask because of blacking out. I have only ever blacked out in one period of my life and that was when I was mixing alcohol with medication. But with not eating much, the stress you are puting yourself under and the situation you are in with your DH I am not surprised you are having adverse reactions with alcohol, and I mean that in a caring and worried way about you. You know you have us all hear when ever you need us, and I am always here. I know all to well no one is can be harder on you then you yourself. I really hope you get it sorted and if you need to talk as I said I am always here  

Rosie deepest sympathies to what you and your family are going through


----------



## Shooting star

Hi everyone

Sorry I have not posted sooner and thank you all for your concern and support. Had scan a bit later than expected but all seems well. Took her a while to find it but did see baby, complete with heart beat. It has doubled in size since last week, which con said was a very good thing. Now measures a whole 17mm! Con found a small pool of blood behind the uterus lining and thinks this may have releasd the blood. It still had some blood in it so con said not to be surprised if there was more light bleeding in the next couple of weeks. She has given me pessaries to use for the next 4 weeks, just in case the uterus lining needs any extra help. She has advised me to take things really easy and not do much. Contacted my boss who is going to do a risk assessment and put things in place to support me over the next 6 weeks (she is really good).

I still have annoying abdominal pains that come and go but I guess they go with the teritory. I am really releived but also quite tearful. I am having trouble with this emotional rolercoaster. Well we go away from Wed to Sun so that will hopefully be relaxing and take my mind off things.

Sorry about the me post but thought I should update you quickly as so many of you were worried about me. I will do another post to catch up with all your events.

Thanks to everyone for being so supportive

SS


----------



## maj79

SS just wanted to say congrats on the good news, just make sure you do as the doc ordered and rest.
Take Care    

Em


----------



## Shooting star

Rosie - thinking of you at this sad time

Kelli - sorry you are so uncomfortable but really glad it is something minor and you should feel alot better in a couple of days.

Ba - Still thinking of you with the DH situation, you really do deserve things to be better. Really want to give you a proper hug but will have to make do with an online one!  

Linlou - sorry you are having a horrrid time with the rash, hope it goes quickly

Cat - YOU ARE SO FUNNY, only you could have a long conversation about albino people! Glad you have no ill effects from all that dancing and your neighbour has not had to sound proof her house. Yet!

Essex Girl - sorry you did not have any luck this month, lets hope next is much better for you

Maj - Hope you have managed to shake off that migrane, nasty things.

Hi Max and jojo and where is the lovely Fi

Has anyone heard from mm recently?

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Maj, am doing my best but DH does not seem to get the extent of my need to rest. I think he thinks it is a bit of an excuse really. Oh well, shall do what the doc says as this is too important and he will just have to get used to it. Having said all that he did take  me out to lunch. He pretends not to be too bothered but I have seen his face at both scans and he was really excited. Can't understand why he does not just show his emotions. Men - can't understand them.

SS


----------



## Shooting star

How sad is this, so bored I will have to talk to myself. Having said that I have known Cat and Fi to do the same thing! 

Have to go to the loo every half hour or so, soon I will need shares in andrex! Saying that I think our paper is probably a cheaper version!

Really should go and make something to eat, or try my luck and suggest DH does! Will come back on later and see if more of you lovely ladies are around. Otherwise Rosie will tell me off for filling the board with rubbish!

SS


----------



## maj79

It's a case of can't live with them can't shoot the' when it comes to men  , you need some venus/mars advise of Fi to get through to your DH  

enjoy your food


----------



## NuttyJo

awww so glad you're ok ss, we've all been thinking about you today. make sure you rest, rest and get lots more rest ok! 

big hugs hun xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

also, i have been willing the 2ww to hurry up so i will know one way or another but now i am cacking my pants as its so close! i really dont know what the outcome is going to be   am really scared!

ba, hope things get better soon babe xxx

cat, you are mad. thats all i have to say!  

maj, totally agree! 

linlou, hi and hope you feel better soon 

max, hey chick, how you feeling?

rosie, big hugs hun, we're all thinking of you at this sad time 

kel, swimming might help the uncomfortableness?

hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

SS ..Sending you lots of positive vibes that bubs stays where he/she should                               


Jo ..I am starting to wonder cos everyone thinks I am a bit mad     

I have decided that if this cycle is negative then I am going to enquire about adoption/fostering .. I sent off for the information pack when they were doing the stuff on tv and there are so many children out there crying out for someone to give them a loving home .. and just lots of unconditional love..they have had such an unfortunate start in life and its not much to ask is it for a loving secure home where they are not scared of being battered or abused. 

My job may be more at risk than I thought as apparently they have judged my job to be at a higher grade than I am currently at.. and therefore I won't be immediately matched into my own job ..how stupid is that !! so people who have no experience and who don't want to do that job may end up with it just because there current job matches the grade I should be on !! crazy eh..I should know if they have matched me ..as we are going to appeal this madness ..over the next 2/3 wks.. so the next few wks could be very emotional/stressful if I get a negative and then lose my job ! but if I get a positive and lose my job I will take up childminding I think... I have a friend who does it and she never has enough spaces...and another friend has asked if I am thinking of doing it as they have two friends who want one ..so there is plenty of work out there. 

Brrrr is it me or is it very autumny today ?

Rosie ..so sorry to hear your news you must be all so shocked   .. who is going to look after the children (did I read rightly that she was single parent?) I pray that you all receive comfort in your loss ..big hugs and lots of love to you all xxx

Right going to watch Easties now .. Hi Sukie, Fi, Em, Ba ..everyone xx 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Just a quick one I'm really glad that it went ok SS 

Hi girls I hope you are all well


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Sukie ..finally got hold of the laptop eh ..how has your day been? how are you feeling?
Cat x


----------



## Guest

I'm Good thanks I slept in till ten after the long chat. I kept busy all day, still no symptoms have you been having any?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just a few twinges really ..nothing else ..but twinges on both sides so who knows .. can't wait til testing day just want to get it over with now..so that if negative I can get over it and move on. 

Glad you had a lie in ..some of us were at work for 8.30am .. havn't managed to sell the eau de peese idea yet    ..I did get chatted up by an old man on the bus home tho ..so perhaps I was already wearing it    

Actually thinking about it I did have a couple of sicky moments today ..but then had some Moomin biscuits and two packets of crisps .. felt much better after all those carbs tho!
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Good work getting chatted up on the bus. Thats a lovely idea adopting xx Just going to have a quick foot spa with zinc (which is supposed to be good) back in 15


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh didn't know Zinc was good you learn something every day   its not cos you have smelly feet then ..it is purely for fertility reasons  
Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Sukie, Cat, Jo

Have had some food and watched Eastenders, but nothing else on the TV really. Need to pack for going away Wed but can't motivate myself to do it. Looks like it will be a last minute thing tomorrow. Really bored, DH has fallen asleep.

Oh an update on inlaws puppy. She has regained consciousness and is slowly recovering from the poisoning. They won't know if there is any long term damage for the next few weeks. They don't know exactly what the poison was either. But things are looking better.

Someone asked if laying with your legs in the air helps, sorry can't remember who, it worked for me. I don't know if there is any scientific reason but DH sperm were not great so I thought it might give them a head start.

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Foot spa with Zink? That's a new one on me too. I agree Cat, sounds suspicious!!! 

SS


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes me thinks it is for stinky feet   

SS good news about the puppy they are resilient little things aren't they hope it makes a full recovery x

Last minute packing is more fun anyway hun ..yes you might be wearing wierd outfits cos nothing matches but who cares  

Going to watch crappy tv with my hot milk  
Cat x


----------



## Guest

How very dare you no stinky feet for me. 

Yes Everyone is lacking in zinc and it help to have the right amount when ttc so I take a Zinc tablet everyday and have some zinc powder for the occasional foot spa. When DH started taking zinc it really improved his  and he's been taking it every since.

SS I hope the puppy makes a full recovery


----------



## Shooting star

Cat - hope you find some better TV than I could. Hot milk - mmm that sounds like a good idea. Milk is the only thing I have found I am craving. Might even go as far as a milky hot chocolate.


Sukie -Thanks, she is looking much better. As for your feet    . I have heard of the importance of zinc but did not realise you could put it in a foot spa!


SS


----------



## Guest

yep I got it from forsight, we I had hair analysis done through them


----------



## Shooting star

ah, that explains it!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies still feeling crappy, so not doing personals, although Im keeping up with everyone..

SS have pm'd you, and Suskie,hope the nausea is caused by hormones rising and not your eau de "fishy knickers"  

Enjoyed chatting with you and Cat in the chat room last night,

George new owners have backed out!! Me n DH are pleased, silly really as we still have to do it, off to Glastenbury to vet out new potentials next....  Older couple who live on farm with dog, she has a Cat but reckons its a Cat that takes no messing ,and seems confident it would sort George out, just what he needs!... a Rocky puss with boxing gloves on!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I just like to watch crimewatch to see if I know anyone lol 

Off to bed now as a wee bit tired ..nighty night girls ..glad you don't have stinky feet now Sukie .. Hi Fi ..sorry that the doggy people backed out but the other ones sound good ..

Night SS glad everything looks ok x 
Night Jo .. night john boy .. night mary ellen 
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Morning girls

Sukie - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I have been thinking about the Forsight programme - how did you find it? Would you recomend it? Was it expensive?

Cat - you have been under so much stress about the security of your job for so long now. It is just terrible for you! I hope that they can see that they need to upgrade you in line with the work that you have been doing   I think that adoption or fostering is a great idea, I heard that 100 children a week are left alone in Heathrow Airport! Dont know how true it is but its alot of children that need a home. How desperate as a mother must you be to hand your child over to someone to get them into the UK?

SS - DH romanced me last night!! So it seems tha he is learning slowly afterall. And he is taking me out to the cinema tonight, cant wait as we never get to the cinema.

Fi - sorry to hear that Georges new owners backed out but better now than later. And you get to keep him for a bit longer - enjoy!

Jo - love your pic by the way - you look gorge and v sexy. When is test date? Thinking of you and sending   your way.

Cleg - where are you lately? Hows things?

Em - morning! Yep very worried about my blackouts. I think its a combination of not eating much and mixing wine and medication. Still I have to just stop drinking altogether especially as I will be starting IUI soon. I think that when I am timing injections everyday and spending more money on tx that I will be better at saying no to wine. Certainly I have been in the past.

Kelli - how you feeling today?

Snagglepuss - has a/f arrived yet? Have you started the wacky pills? Good luck.

Sunshine - not long now until test date.  

Linlou - have you started your next cycle of clomid?

Shelly - what holistic therapies are you trying? Have you tried hypnosis? I will start that next week.

Fallen Angel - havent heard from you for a while. Hope you are OK. Meant to say you look so beautiful in your pic as well.

Well I am babysitting a 7 year old girl today. Just get rid of one to give myself a break and end up with another! But poor love her mum has had a breakdown and she has been placed in the care of her father (who seperated from the mother). Anyway she was spending the day sitting in a car watching DVDs yesterday outside my DH work as the father had to work with my DH. So I couldnt let that happen - all day in a car! Any tips on what I can do with her are welcome. I was thinking of baking a cake??
Ba
x


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh i saw a thing on tv about th forsight programme, was wondering how do i find out about it? 

davis, am due to test thurs but am dreading it! and yeah i felt like a princess the day i got married, its certainly one of the very few times ive worn a dress anyway! 

helloooo everyone, sorry wasnt about last night but felt freezing cold and really dizzy so had to go to bed with a hot water bottle and fluffy pjs! 

hope everyones ok today xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh just googled that foresight and theres lots of info on it

http://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/hairanalysis_formsandquestions.htm#haircosts

/links


----------



## fallen angel

Good morning ladies, sorry Ive been away a little while, I wasnt feeling too good yesterday, just one of those days where I didnt feel like doing anything really, but Im up and about early today so I will make up for what didnt get done yesterday.

SS So pleased everythings okay hun, hope you are managing to take it easy hun x

Ba Im so glad you and dh are sorting stuff out, hope you have a lovely time at the cinema tonight x

Jo wishing you the best of luck for test day, and the dizzy spell sounds good to me, that was one of my main symptoms when i was expecting ds, couldnt stand up without going dizzy, so fingers crossed for you hun  

p.s Ba i think the cake idea is great, my ds is 8 and he loves baking with me so id go with that hun, hope you have a good day with her


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh ba, forgot to say if you google DLTK website they have loads of craft ideas and colouring sheets for kids on there. used to use it all the time when i was working in a nursery. some of the things may be a bit too young for a 7yr old but it should give you plently of ideas hun. have fun! 

and ta FA, am hoping its a good sign but still cautious of not getting my hopes up too much. 2 more days to go till test day   scary!


----------



## maj79

Mornign All

Cat fingers crossed it is a positive cycle for you     When will you test?

SS Awww that's good to hear about the puppy. I hope you are putting your feet up!!

Sukie how are you feeling today

Ba it's good to hear you and DH are getting on a bit better, what are you going to watch?? When do you get your drugs??

Fi sorry you are still feeling down  

Max how is you today ??

Hi to Rosie, kel  , Fallen Angel, Jo, Sangalpuss, Travel Girl and anyone else I ahve forgot

Well it is sooooooooo sloooowwwww today can't believe it isn't even 10 yet, got sod all to do and I hate it when I am not bust as the day just drags. Going to do the party shopping tonight so looking forward to that and then only two more get ups before an extra long weekend  

TaTa For now

Em x


----------



## Guest

Good Morning

Jo Good luck for Thurs  

Ba I thought foresight were ok and it cost £80 for me and DH hair sample. But our con said he wouldn't recommend it as they have heard of someone who sent off two samples of their hair under two different names and it came back with totally different results. So after hearing that I felt a bit coned. So I wouldn't recommend them  That is awful that the poor girl would of had to spend the day in the car, some baking sounds fun I'm sure she'd like that 

The Crazy one I'm not feeling sick where did you get that from? Your talking out your  again!!!!  Hope this home for George works out x


Hi Cat sweetie how are you today, I hope you got lots of sleep last night xx

Em I hope the day speeds up a bit for you, I'm still in my dressing gown, only just out of bed 

Hi Max How are things with you?

Sorry if I have missed anyone I didn't mean too 


I'm ok nothing to report, just taking it easy
Sukie


----------



## maj79

OOOOOOOOOOOOO Sukie that was just down right mean telling me you had just gone up, you have just added an extra 30 seconds to each and every minute


----------



## Guest

Sorry    I'm off to have some breaky


----------



## NuttyJo

ok, im debating walking 6 miles to the nearest shop (dh has car and no busses run here) and buying a pg test. will be 12 miles there and back, i might not make it with me being lazy and all!     

someone take my mind off things please! im going crazy!


----------



## fallen angel

Jo hun I really should say stay away from those pee sticks lol  but I know how hard it is when you are so close to test day and dying to know, I think the last few days are definately the worst. If you can I would definately try and hold out juts a bit longer hun, plus i certainly wouldnt envy you a 12 mile walk lol,


----------



## Guest

Jo at least walking down the shop will give you something to do so you are not stressing about it which is a good thing and nice exercise, you don't have use them today.


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

SS ~ Glad the scan went well, and make sure you rest up Mrs    
Sukie ~ Are you coping on 2ww  You seem to be taking it easy today  
Jo ~ What are you like   I wouldn't mind doing the 12mile walk, but if the weather is like it here   I would go crazy at home instead  
BA ~ I have been having reiki, well not for a while, I must get sorted and make another appont   Thinking of reflexology as well, but hate my feet being touched 
Rosie ~ Loads of  hun at this sad time

Ooo break over, love n hug to all


----------



## linlou17

Fi i hope you are feeling better soon take care and keep your chin up xxx

Davis i have not started clomid as yet i did three months of clomid march - June and afterwards doc said i was ovulating so i did not need to continue taking it but since then my cycle has gone longer and longer!   i am due to have a blood test on day two of my next cycle if AF ever comes (day 48 today) i may need to have another cycle as i don't think i am ovulating properly.  gosh cant believe this is so hard for all of us and for others its s easy - not fair!!!

my rash is still there and i have to wait until end of september for dermatology appt!!! i am waiting for my GP to get back to me as i have called surgery and told them i cannot wait until then i am completely covered in spots and cant work like this i am so scary!!!


----------



## fallen angel

I am really annoyed with my postman. Im waiting for him to arrive with my lovely ebay goodies, and was waiting yesterday as wel but he never arrived. I sat in the perfect viewpoint for seeing him and I waited there until 12.30 only moving to make a cuppa or for wee wee, but he didnt come. I think that is so naughty, and thats the second time its happened in as many weeks. I definately didnt miss him because Im my mothers daughter when it comes to being neighbourhood watch, I dont miss a trick. So here I am again waiting for him, havent moved since 8.30, and his usual time is between 10 and 11. If he doesnt come today Im tempted to ring the sorting office to complain, but dh used to work for RM and he said I wont get anywhere. I wouldnt care if it were just the usual nasty bills and things but I want my parcels, dont you just love getting parcels I do. Anyway that was a waffle on and a half, Il shut up now lol, I will let you know if he arrives lol x


----------



## linlou17

fallen angel how annoying i hate waiting for anything especially goodies to arrive!!!!!!!!!1 i hope he brings them soon or i would be tempted to complain to RM if only to make yourself feel better!


----------



## Davis

Oh I hate waiting as well!! I have to wait in on Thursday for my drugs to arrive. Been told they will come between 8am - 5pm! They need to go straight into fridge as well so couldnt get them delivered to DH work.

Linlou - I was reading a sunday suppliment and found this that you might be interested in: Scientists have found an active ingredient in marigolds which helps psoriasis. In trials it works as well as steriod creams. It stops cell proliferation and red scaly lessions. Try Marigold Ointment by Bio Health, £5.40 for 42g from Victoria Health tel: 0800 3898 195, victoriahealth.com

Sukie - went to a fertility nutritionist after the birth of my DS as my periods hadnt appeared and I felt terrible. They did a hair sample as well and I paid for loads of vitamins. It turns out I was pregnant and didnt know it. No one ever asked me if I had done a test? And I didnt think that I could get a natural BFP so didnt think of it either. But just goes to show doesnt it.

Em - off to see Bourne Ultimatum. DH is alright really he was just brought up like a Victorian Englishman. So he has the Emotional IQ of a goldfish.

Shelly - im not sure about reiki, had it once and wasnt convinced. I was having accupuncture but think that I might be mentally stopping myself from getting a BFP so am gonna try hypontherapy. Will let you know how I get on

Ba
x

/links


----------



## cleg

20 pages ladies is there any need for that 

   

i aint even been gone that long what you gonna be like after 2 weeks  nice to see you all chatting though 

Ba hows you me dearie ? hope the mood is better at home 

Cat you good hunny ??

Fi you still crazy as ever 

where's sharry ??

Kelli talked to you on the northeasties chickie 

+ you FA, well said hello anyway 

Rosie hows you doing ??

Jo, MC, shelly, SS, Sukie, linlou, Em, Snaggle, Sunshine hope you are all ok  well as ok as you can be on this thread  

wasnt too well coming upto weekend so just rested up, didnt want to go away with bug, nowt exciting this end, we are at the point of doing the jiggy, yes you guessed it, its that time again  was really upset that were tried our best last month + nothing but cant look back forever i reckon 

hope your all good 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## linlou17

davis you are a star thank you so much will def get some of that  

i am bored already at home got til next tuesday at least but i am going to try get some house work done today and have got to get some shopping later the cupboards are bare!!!  am waiting for dp to get home form work and then he can take me dont fancy walking round asda looking klike this on my own!!!!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone .. I am shaking ..just had a really nasty man on the phone who is a paedophile and he was really nasty and kept trying to twist everything I said and he just gave me the creeps totally.. I don't usually let them get to me but he was horrible  

Oh well I might be made redundant soon so I won't have to deal with Paedophiles anymore hurray !! 

Sorry will be back on in a bit ..was in a good mood til that conversation. 

Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

Loads of  Cat. Nasty man


----------



## Guest

Cat I'm sorry hun don't let the bad man get to you I'll go and bash him     I rounded you up to try and make you feel better


----------



## linlou17

poor you cat hope you are ok sending you a big hug sweetie  

what job do you do it sounds stressful?  dont let it get you down but i realise it must be awful for you havig to deal with xx


----------



## kellixxx

just a quick post from me i read your posts so I'm keeping up. sorry for no personals.


My dd is bad now she has tonsillitis and chest infection with flu   she is asleep at the min.

I'm fine much better than i was my antibiotics are working fast.


well all take care


kel


xx xx


----------



## linlou17

glad to here that you are improving and hope your dd is soon too its awful when your not well so take care and take it easy the both of you xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi all well just eating my lunch at 15.13! feel better now have calmed down .. apparently he has the same effect on everyone horrible little man.. makes you laugh doesn't it ..I would go into detail but I would lose my job so better not ..just in case they decide to give me one in the shake up! 

Yummy M&S chicken and pasta salad..mmm 

Sorry I was fine until that nasty man .. been chuckling and reminiscing about old childrens programmes .. like rent a ghost and the flumps etc.. 

Thanks Sukie for rounding me up x Have got the top button of my trousers undone today cos I have a very bloated stomach.. fun fun fun.. good job my trousers don't fall down.. 

Cat x


----------



## Guest

Cat Take a look at your profile when you get a chance x

Kel Hope DD get well soon x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi everyone

Ba - Really glad things are getting better with DH.

Kelli - glad you are feeling better, hope DD is soon.

Cat - Your job does sound stressful. Here is a little dance to lighten the mood

      
         
       

Cleg - Glad you are back

Fi - Sorry you are still not feeling too good  

Hi to everyone else

Well have finally started the packing and finished the washing. DH is doing the ironing and I have lolled around on the sofa for most of the day. Dad came and did some of my gardening today and Brother is taking me out to dinner this evening ,so things are looking up! Am leaving for Wiltshire at some silly time in the morning (6am I think - DH driving) so this will be my last post until next week. Hoping the weather improves as it is very wet at the mo - it's much easier to be happy when it's sunny I think. 

Good luck to everyone, keep well and have fun. (Hate to think how many pages I will have to catch up on by the time I get back!)

Really going to miss you lot, even if it is only a few days,you are a great bunch   

SS


----------



## NuttyJo

instead of the 12 mile walk i decided on an ice cream binge and a sleep   little sis is gonna bring me some tests tomorrow though   i am driving everyone crazy i think!   

ss, have a fab time hun and get lots of rest! 

got to go, dog is being mad again! grrr


----------



## Guest

Afternoon All,

Hope everyone's ok today!  Feeling a bit more cheerful today, although I'm sure the huge amount of chocolate I've consumed helped! 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

SS ..Have a fab time hun ..we will miss you too.. my job isn't too bad most of the time but get odd days when I get to deal with lots of very trying people..and today found it a bit wearing!

Snagalpuss ..Great name by the way .. is there such a thing as too much chocolate then ?   hope not  

Jo ..Sounds like a far better idea than a 12 mile walk !

Well I had a poorly stomach several times this afternoon and felt really dizzy so not sure what that was about ..just glad it didn't happen when I was meeting people as it would have been embarrasing having to run off ! 

Sukie ..What have you been up to on my profile ..I will pop and have a look   how are you feeling ? any differences ? I have been having twinges still .. never had quite so many twinges.. 

Fi ..Whats up hun ..I must have missed the post when you said you were poorly  

Kelli ..ahh give your daughter a big hug from all your FF friends   and glad you are feeling better now ..good old antibiotics! 

Shellebelle, Linlou and Sukie .. Ooh you girls are scary just what I need to get rid of horrible paedo man ha ha 

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Or thanx cat aint you lovely  


love kel


xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah I know lol   modest too   when is your next scan hun ?

Sukie ..Thanks sweetie   yes Christmas always cheers me up x

I was sitting on my sofa the other day thinking ooh what can I have where at christmas ! ha ha very sad I know but I love it 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its quiet on here tonight ..is everyone off having a life ?!  shame I am a saddo and just sitting here waiting for someone to talk to 

Perhaps I had better go and watch rubbish tv again.. I couldn't get into my new book..

There is a smell in my new house that I can't get rid of  I have given myself a big sniff and its not me  ..not sure where it is coming from ..think I will have to get the bleach out at the weekend and bleach all the floors.. hoping by the time I have decorated everywhere it will have gone too cos if people have smoked it lingers doesn't it..

Just in case you hadn't noticed it is only 126 sleeps til CHRISTMAS !

             

[fly]   [/fly]
[fly]          [/fly]

[fly]             [/fly]
    

             

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

cat, sounds promising with all these twinges... maybe its a little bean settling in    

will keep my fingers and toes crossed!

i am sitting here watching holby and there was a little baby born and the mummy died   made me cry! 

snagalpuss, there is defo no way you can have too much chocolate! its ffffabulous stuff


----------



## Guest

Hi girls 
I have just finished entertaining 

Cat You are funny I've been getting lots of twinges today sort of like period pain  but not


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh thats the same as I had ...ooh lets hope ..                                                                

Bugger I forgot Holby was on I like Holby .. I turned over for some reason ..dopey dora 


Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sukie who were you entertaining ? Just read your 2ww diary ..all sounds very promising       

[fly] [/fly]
[fly]       [/fly]Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis hope you enjoyed today babysitting litle girl....Enjoy your movie, give us a review as DH wants to go see that too..

FA and Snaglepuss hope your feeling better today.FA Did you get your parcels in the end?...

And you Jo, and good luck for Thursday.From reading and previous experience, try not to get tempted to test too soon, as you may
get false negative and get upset for nothing, I know its easier said than done..

Maj,did you enjoy your party shopping?... that Suskie one is evil mind! Youve been warned  

Suskie, nice to see you on hear a bit more (OMG  what am I saying!!) Are you accusing me of all people of verbal 
diorrhea!!And theres angelic little me wishing you luck that your eggies are emplanting lovely

Shellebell, I would definately recomment accupuncture as a great form of alternative therapy whilst ttc....

Rosie, thinking of you hun, it must be so hard for you and DH, with what your experiencing and seeing..

Linlou, hope you can sort out this mysterious rash soon,must be very frustrating..

Cleg..Where have you been for 20 pages then? huh? Goood luck with your jiggying lol, when do you fly?

Cat, not nice when you have to deal with that side of life, had to do a lot of that in my old job.In place I used to work 
,there was one living there, it was a real old house, and was doing nights, this client with those tendencies and more, used
to manage to evade detectors (how we could never find out) and would find him hiding in recesses in corridoors, he was seriously creepy
and spooky, then you'd suddenly here from nowhere things like "your soul is minnnnnnnnnnnne!! I used to crap, he was evil.....
I know it might sound silly to you, but visualise a protective bubble around you when dealing with these people then they wont be
able to get in and disturb your emotions, it does work! Wasnt feeling poorly , just mentally crappy...Cat... that smell?
has Suskie been to visit you by any chance?

Kelli ,hope your dd is feeling better soon, glad your good now...

SS have pm/d you...

Hi to all


----------



## Crazy Fi

Have just got back from Glastenbury, would I like to live there! Took George down to visit potential new owners with agreement that if we were happy he would stay there from tonight, if not we'd collect him again in a few days. The house was big, the garden was massive, it was on a farm with 250 acres of George running room. Their dog and George hit it off like no ones business, the couple were really nice, shake hands, eye contact, kind and soft, sort of people who dotted on their animals like they were their world and were really accomodating to our feelings too (prob good thing as muggins here bursts into tears right in the middle of their house)  
 anyways, we just knew it was more than we could ever have hoped for, and they so fell in love with George... so after crying all the way home, (even my DH who I have never seen cry, was devastated, it was his boy) have arrived home to a very empty house and am missing him like crazy.
Feel peace of mind that hes gone to the best, and will be ringing up tomoz to see how he's getting on.. but boy are we gutted....


----------



## Guest

Well, considering I've eaten more choccie biscuits since I've been in then it's obvious you cannot overdose on chocolate, thank the heavens above 

Still having these killer cramps girls!  Not that I'm a moaner, but there are taking some deep breathing through!  Hoping AF is on the way so can start the Clomid.

Damn, I forgot Holby was on!  I was watching Britain's Youngest Brides, very, erm, entertaining!

xxxx


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Fi   I hope George settles in, and hope you are OK. Went shopping at 6 and didnt get in till 9:45, I was done in   Still got more to do tomorrow and Friday as well  

Ba how was the film, I quite like the BOurne Films but I am quite sad  

SS have a good holiday 

Kel hope your DD is better soon and you are feeling A O.K

snagalpuss Never to much, never mind diamonds are a girls best friend chocolate is  

Cat lots of       your way and same for you Sukie

Hi Jo, Linlou, and everyone else I have missed

Well AF came yesterday hoora, so I can still keep my appoitment with the hospital, but I now know I do OV and more importantly I can actually tell when I do   .

Em xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Em ..thats good hun ..good luck for next cycle x 

Fi ..Your post made me cry   it sounds the perfect home for George but you must be devastated   it is like losing part of your family ... and dogs tend to have a bit more presence than cats ! just think now George can go to all the Glastonbury Festivals    bless him ..hope you get comfort in the fact he is probably having the time of his life with all that George Space..     thanks for the bubble idea ,,I remain detached most of the time but he had a way of creeping under your skin and other staff have said the same thing about him.. I used to get e-mails from one telling me to die die die ! up to 70 a day .. so I do meet some wierd people in my job..more wierd people than not to be honest  

Re the smell ..  no not seen Sukie around unless she sneaked in through the window whilst I was out .. but I bet Sukie is sweet smelling   ..well except for at the moment when she is probably farty bum    

Em ..You like your shopping then hun  

Hi to everyone else hope you have a good day x 
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Morning girls

Jo - have you tested yet? Fingers crossed for you.

Em - Great news. When is your appointment?

Fi - oh big   Its such a hard thing to do and you must be really missing him. Hopefully when your puss' tum gets better and they come down the stairs it will help. 

Cat - I so admire your cool when dealing with people like that. I couldnt remain professional and think that I would end up unleashing my forked tongue.

Snaglepuss - I had a chocolate moment yesterday and bought 2 packets of flakes (10 in total) then fed them to the girl I was babysitting and my DH in some kind of perverse food addiction    

Kelli - oh dear you are in the wars. Hows your DD? Have you tried treating the thrush yet or are you waiting until you are off antibiotics?

SS - have a great holiday

Sukie - thinking of you and sending   your way 

Well I thoroughly recommend the Bourne Ultimatum it was really fun. I liked the other 2 and this one was probably abit better. The only thing is sometimes the camera shots were too wobbly and I felt abit yuck. But DH was loving it, lots of action, fighting and real old fashion car chases as opposed to special effects. When we drove home DH got all excited pretending to be Jason Bourne and made the car tyres squeal going round a corner while pretending to shoot other cars. I know - they never grow up do they! 

I am meant to be starting provera next week so I can start tx but have suddenly got fertile cm so it looks like I may ov in a couple of days. Although I havent had a + OPK yet. I keep thinking that it would be funny if I got a BFP this month naturally and would then be stuck with a cycles worth of drugs that I had paid for as they arrive tomorrow! Of course Im not complaining but it would be ironic.
ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

Morning all


Cat put bicarb on your carpets and mats over night that should help. as for the wired fella just   and blame it on your raging hormones  

Fi or what a lovely story about George. i bet he is lapping it up with all that space and if you know you can ring then that should put you mind at ease   

Maj how are you? shop shop shop till you drop    hope you have a great party 

Davis i was tired reading how far you would have to walk to the shop. how are things with your DH any better today?? good luck Hun  

snagglepuss have you got withdrawal symptoms from all that chocolate   

SS have a relay great time chilling out darl  

cleg how is life treating you ??

Rosie thinking of you and your DH.xxx

linlou,angules,suckie,sharry,shellbell,Jo and any 1 i have missed I'm sorry but   and how are you all doing??

well dd is a bit better today. she is still laying on the sofa with her quilt but she got a better nights sleep.

I'm fine all my sickness has gone. still got a bit of pain but trying not to worry.

my mum came round and she said she thinks while i was away i had a (.)(.) job cos they never look that big     i couldn't keep my face straight. it was so funny.


all take care kel
xx xx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya everyone,

     Sorry no personals but theres loads 2 catch up on 

  Hope your all doing ok.

Nothing to report here,ive still not had a positive ovulation test 
Ive got my cd21 blood test 2morra,how pointless is that.

                                                       xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linlou17

morning all!!! hope you are all well.

i have only just surfaced well to tell the truth i have been awake a while but been in bed on phone trying to get prescription for my rash and my dermatology referral hurried up - success at last!! finally got some cream out of doc but only a  weak one as ttc!!!  also been sorting out insurance claim as someone bumped dp car when he was working so is going in garage later this week thank goodness has been over a month since it happened!!!

just going for a quick bath and to slap on some make up so that look at least half human when i got to docs to pick up prescription!!!

still no af!!! wonder if its because of this rash it could all be stress related but didn't realise i was so stressed!! think will start yoga classes have heard it is good for relaxation.

back in a bit xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am at work and have been weeing myself laughing again .. we have decided that as I am e-mailing people in america for my job that if I am made redundant I should apply for a job in trans global communications at about £56k a year ha ha ..doesn't seem so funny saying it on here but we have had a proper giggle.. especially if were are made redundant I quite fancy a job at that money..

Cat


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj, cheers for hugs, I know its the best possible scenario for George, trouble is I wanna ring them now and see
how he is, but worried that they'll think I'm stalking them, so gonna try and hold off til tonight..Bitter sweet about your a/f, 
but at least you know where your at now and can keep appointment...

Cat,yep dogs do have a very different pesence, you've hit the nail on the head,thanks for concerns.. been up half the night, first of all 
catastrophising that George is howling and crying for us and thinks weve abandoned him, then my thoughts led onto other more serious 
ongoing issues, and I ended up getting up in night and coming downstairs as didn't want to wake DH (havent been tearful like this
since my dad died,(and it was all over the weekend too, think I could fill buckets) now DH is worrying that Im gonna
make myself really ill, and flapping away..Its just that when its your child (no matter how old they are, theyre still your little girl)
anyway off to see good mate who is a psychologist and I expect shell sort me out lol....Sounds like it can be fun working at your place cat   

Davis glad you enjoyed film, and yes my DH the same  little boys in mens bodies,when thyre in your good books its endearing, and if not its bloody
annoying!

Kelli, glad your DD is a little better, and hope alls ok with you now

Max, with your cycleit could still be any day couldnt it? fingers crossed

Linlou, glad you get some thing to ease rash, must be very frustrating...


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies i hope you are all doing okay, well I had a friend round yesterday afternoon, unexpected visit so didnt get chance to com eon here. Unfortunately it wasnt the most pleasant ofvisits as what she had to tell me was pretty awful.
basically she lost her mum last year,and she was telling me about the funeral. Her sister had arranged the funeral and had asked my friend to chip in £120 for the family car, which unfortunately she couldnt afford so was not permitted to travel to the funeral in it, cruel i know but it gets worse, she then had to ask her boss to drive her to the funeral as she didnt have her car, which he kindly did, and stayed with her for the service. However as she was waiting outside, she saw the family car arrive and out of it stepped her whole family, ie brothers and sisters and their spouses! The poor girl said she just wanted to curl up and die right then, and by this point she was crying on my shoulder. I just feel so bad for her that her own flesh and blood could single her out like that on such an occasion, I mean she had just lost her mum and then to be isolated like that for the sake of money just seems so so cruel. Sorry for ranting off about it I know its maybe not the place but it really struck a cord with me. I couldnt imagine treating my own family in such a way, its just awful. Well sorry again for the rant but Ive got it out now, feel alot better, thanks for listening, love FA x


----------



## linlou17

gosh that is so awful FA i cannot ever imagine me and my sis being like that to eachother especially at a time like that you have a good rant you deserve it and although it has upset you i am sure it has done your friend a world of good to talk to someone xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

FA that is horrible .. I am sorry even if you have your differences that is truly awful..poor girl ..give her a hug from the FF's .. ooh we love to give a hug  

Well my boss had a meeting with the Paedo today and apparently he apologised for his behaviour on the phone yesterday .. I thought yeah only because he knows we will get our legal dept after him !  

Fi .. you will make yourself ill if you are not careful ..I know it is really hard but you have to take a step back and remember your own health if you end up being ill then you won't even be able to be there to support her.. so take good care of Fi Fi ..ITS AN ORDER !!   George is probably having a whale of a time .. if they are being well cared for and loved and their bellies well fed..Pets have short memories ! but he will always love you x

I have had a couple of dizzy spells again but I think it might be cos I was laughin so much ..  

Well I really can't be bothered today everything feels like hardwork today .. could do with going home for a sleep ! 

Linlou ..hope the prescription does the trick hun x

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

sorry for lack of personals today, i am still thinking of you and will catch up soon. 

am just totally convinced that af is comming, feel like total crap. dh suggested maybe we should have a few months break from clomid and ttc as my sisters baby is due in November and he knows it will make me upset knowing that we are having difficulties   

why is this world so horrid to all us nice people?   

i have a test in the bathroom but am too scared to do it because i dont want to break down and cry


----------



## kellixxx

jo keep   hunni your time will come soon. i know its very hard but its worth it all in the end. good luck darl  


kel

xx xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Fa love the script avatar! thats real love isnt it, that is awful about your friend, poor thing, just when money 
shouldnt matter but family should, its obviously still a big scar for her and like was said, allowing her to offload to you will have helped. It's true what they say,sadly, that you can choose your friends but not your family..

Cat, yeuch!! thats all I can say about that person (cant call him a man).And Fi Fi is feeling loads better   . My psychologist 
mate, has been well in my life as kids were growing up and knows me and DD inside out too, so was able to help me get perspective on issue, and made an awful lot of sense of the tornado going through my head lol.   Also have been in text with DD and were now talking to each other if only by text for now, so feel so much better.. pooor Dh can relax a bit now and stop worrying for me too.
And I know George will fall into place its just a matter of getting used to the lack of his presence, and if I phone tonight
and hes settling lovely will be able to find a place for that I know,Hes a lucky boy....

Jo, Its awful particularly at this time of the month, where while you dont know you can dream and are scared of finding out in 
case dream shatters, but you know were all here for you anytime, come and chat to us.... As Kelli says, your time will come,
and shes the proof in the pudding, weve been with Kelli through many tears and, then suddenly "it happens" and look at how happy she is now

Kelli, I'm a bit worried about you,   this first trimester seems to be giving you disturbing symptoms!

1) your just too quiet  
2) your not being your gobby self  
3) Im starting to be gobbiest again  
4) Not used to sensible Kelli  

Love all of you of course, but could you please get more gobby again, cos when you came on here they left me alone lol xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Suskie Darling, hunny, sweetheart, how are you today      any symptoms for my dear little chickadee  

Hi to evilybodily else


----------



## NuttyJo

Hi to evilybodily else
[/quote]

   fi!!! are you calling us all evil?!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo , now how could any of us darling little clomid chicks ever be evil!  whether its day 1-5 or pmt pending days..  

ok Angelus, Matty, Cleg, where are you gobby lot aswell       I have to excuse Nix as shes prob tannig on a lovely hot beach drinking Sangria or what ever they drink over there... Hope shes having a lovley time, tenant free for a while lol


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ok so Crazy Fi has been supressed for a few days by "grumpy me Fi" but now shes back, whos coming out to play?  


Ok well I'd better hop off and do some more housework to music, yes Cat tis contagious, a bit of "beth Hart"  rock (who?) to wobble my celullite to, yeah go Fi  go Fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

Gawd JO!! why couldnt I have looked like you in my wedding dress, I was too busy trying to hold it in to dare to let anything out!
Davis is right you look real good... Which beach was that on? I'll go on it and do my rendition of you showing a bit of leg so I can give a laugh making it my avatar when I get back lol


----------



## Davis

Yes!! Fi - cant wait to see the pic/avatar (thingy)  

Just a quick question from me as DH will be home soon and hes as grumpy as all hell today - an evil mood - so better be low key or it'll be my turn and you know he gets jealous of you girls, so no personals.... anyway I digress:

I have egg white cm so that indicates ov. But only discovered cm yesterday and did OPK and it was -ve but with a fainter second line. cm is the same today, have just done OPK and it is -ve but with no faint second line. 
Know I no that if you have PCOS they are unreliable but they usually work for me. Do you think that I may have missed ov and just caught it yesterday?
Or should I keep testing as it may be still to come?
I havent been able to track cm this month as I had spotting for so long from HSG. On clomid I use to ov at CD19 (100mg) and CD27 (50mg). But I am not on clomid this month.

Your opinions greatly received..
Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo   we will be here for you hunny no matter what the result.. and we will be doing the same thing next week .. driving ourselves mad.. what drives me mental is having wierd symptoms and then still getting a negative .. cos I don't usually get dizzy spells but will probably still get a negative .. I can't visualise at all ever getting a BFP .. and sometimes wonder if that is a mental sticking point if you know what I mean .. did the ladies who have recently got BFP's feel the same ? answers please on a postcard to me lol 

Fi ..Glad you are back to being gobby ..that is how we love you best  

Go ..fi ...go fi      had enough now it is nearly 4.30pm and that should be going home time ! 

Ba ..those things drive me crackers .. you could have just missed the pos ov test but will still be in time for ovulation so get on the job missus    
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh and remember ... legs in the air like you just don't care


----------



## Guest

Hi girls just a quick one as I've nicked my brothers laptop 

Fi I'm glad you are feeling better about things, George sounds like he has got a good new home  As for you being nice your freaking me out 

Em Glad the witch came 

Cat Glad today has been better at work 

I'll be back later when D/H gets back with the laptop xx

Sukie


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Thank you all so much for your lovely kind words of support. You really are such lovely ladies and are kind, considerate and very supportive.

We're not doing too badly. DH has been trying to sortout probate etc. to take a bit of strain of his dad and step mum, but feeling like there's not much else we can do.   It's our wedding anniversary today - 9 years! We were going to go out but with everything going on and the funeral on Friday we weren't really in the mood and have cancelled. We have got some nice food and chocs and will stay in and cuddle. We will go out and have an anniversary meal in a few weeks when we feel like it a bit more. Saying that my mum is taking us out for a meal on Saturday night and throwing us a party on Sunday. Even though we don't feel much in the mood for a party it will be nice to see all our family and friends as some we haven't seen in a year, and I may even dare to sing Dancing Queen by Abba in tribute to my step sis-in-law as that's what we said we'd sing next time we dueted, but that will never happen now. So people will have to forgive my terrible voice under the circumstances!

Ba, hard to say what to do really. You'd probably be best getting jiggy anyway just in case and then count another 14 days (or maybe a few more) from now for testing. It may be that you've missed the surge or it's going to happen in the next day or so, so best get busy just in case. Might be a good month for it as you're not focussing on ttc.  

Cat, the month or 2 leading up to BFP we felt like Clomid wasn't going to work and were gearing up for our apt in May to discuss IVF. Because of this I knew we would only be able to have limited goes at IVF and started to think what if that doesn't work? We had just started to seriously discuss finding out more about adoption when we got our BFP, and I really couldn't visualise ever having a bump. Also I really think my massive fear of another m/c held me back from getting a BFP for nearly 2 years, as before that I'd got pg twice naturally. I think the mind can really affect these things. I really found initially counselling helped and then I think acupuncture completed the job and 'cleared the way' in a way. I hope you find something that works for you hun.  

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I can't do personals - I haven't even had my lunch yet!   Going to get a coleslaw sandwich.

Speak to you all soon and thanks again so much girls.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ta girlies, means a lot to know i have somewhere to rant, cry, jump up and down and go mad!   just been torturing myself   watching an adoption programme, its made me cry so bloody much! i now want to adopt a child cos i keep thinking that its never going to happen for me anyway so why waste time getting upset?! hmm, im on a downer, might need a bottle of wine   

fi, the beach was in protaras just near our hotel. would be funny you doing the same pose as us!   oh and cos im not used to wearing dresses, when i came down the hotel steps i kinda got my feet caught on the netting inside the dress and ripped it!   luckily it was underneath and you couldnt really tell lol

oh crap, its now a baby hospital programme and the dogs nicked the remote so gotta wrestle to get it back and turn it over!   hahahahahaha dog just made me laugh as he fell off the sofa (no i didnt push him! )   

ok feel bit better again, helps to write things down.

how is everyone? 

oh, ive been looking on various boards but cant find anything about having a folded over uterus? one doctor told me mine was bent over my bladder and am now wondering if thats causing me not to conceive? anyone got any info about this?


----------



## NuttyJo

oh and cat, i am the same with the weird symptoms... dizziness and sickyness being the main ones this time but i am sure its gonna be a bfn again. i think our bodies like to play tricks on us as they think its funny


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo ..Yes I agree silly bodies ..still feeling a bit dizzy and sick .. it is a powerful thing the mind .. bad mind  and then my friend has been telling me all day that was her first symptom ..so I have been thinking ooh could I be .. or ooh has that subconsciously got into my head and is now fooling me ...  ha ha glad I am not the only one .. I have never heard of a folded uterus sorry sweetie..I know they have problem finding my cervix when doing a smear so I think I need to suss out how to stand on my head again ..I did try this time but ended up falling over laughing instead  hoping that was enough to get some of the little wrigglers in the right place!

Perhaps I should try acupuncture ..not sure if there is one actually in Northampton that is good tho so without a car at the mo I am a bit buggered lol

I do listen to my ttc hypnotherapy cd .. but usually fall asleep before the end ..it was on repeat last night and I woke up to it still on !

It is my temps leaving day tomorrow so have been wrapping up pressies for her some for her baby and some for her ..got this really cute elephant from M&S sooo sweet ..and one of those nice sleeping bag things ..and some muslin squares as they are dead handy aren't they when you have had a baby ..and going to get her some bits from lush first thing tomorrow and some choccies .. and prob some flowers too! ..I did do a collection so it is not all from my own money ha ha ..but I do like spoiling people and she is so lovely ..I will miss her 

Rosie ..Happy Anniversary Hun   
[fly]     [/fly]

Hope Friday goes ok .. you will be sad ..but try and remember the good times you have had and celebrate her life xx

And I am sure you will sing your song with real emotion 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

rosie, good luck for friday. our thoughts will be with you  

cat, all them moving piccys you posted made me want to be sick!! haha! must be these 'pregnancy symptoms' im experiencing   (or just the clomid or my mind/body playing tricks   ) where did you get that cd from? i saw it on an ivf programme once but you just reminded me about it.

i have a test sitting in the bathroom but at the moment i would rather be in my own little world and still have some hope left that i might might might be pregnant.... we can all hope hey! no af yet so theres still a chance  

i might go to sleep early tonight and then tomorrow will get here quicker   or thats what my mum used to tell me on christmas eve anyway!  

also on another note, i have been seriously discussing adoption with my dh and im feeling more positive about it. so much so that i have requested an info pack!! woohoo! 

sukie, kel, maj, max, em, ba and davis and everyone else (sorry too many names to remember!!) hello to you all and hope you're all doing well xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo I got it off e-bay..can't resist a bargain ..think they are about £17 from new, but have a look on e-bay x

Right need to take my clothes off and get in jammies as feeling too consticted ! bloater belly!
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

cat my con told me to use 2 pillows under my   for half an hour and not to do hand stands cos it makes the   form a puddle behind your cervix witch defeats the idea. my first symptom was extream dizzy spells but i just thought it was the heat in Corfu obviously not   then any food i ate i got heart burn and a itchy rash all over my body  

Ooooo good luck cat fingers crossed Hun lots of   

Fi I'm still my normal gobby self Hun   still in shock witch made me bit   and having dd of on school hols i haven't had much time. but panic over school is back in just over a week   so i will have all day again to be gobby kel    ey your post made me laugh good to here you sound happy  

Rosie happy anniversary Hun stay strong.xxxxx



hello to every 1 else how are you all doing

love kel

xx xx


----------



## blinky1010

Evening Ladies
Haven't joined in for a while, been quite ruff and have only been managing to answer emails and try and keep up with the lastest on here.
Ba
I don't know wether this helps but I did OPk's both times I got BFP and the latests ones I used were the cheapy dip stick jobbies. Anyway My cm was eggy and streatchy a couple of days before I had 2 lines on opk, one slightly fainter than the other. I did another test the next day and got nothing so I think I caught tail end of surge. I think the dearer tests give off easier to read lines. but I may be wrong.

I wanted to fill in the questionaire, but can't click back to questions, so here goes.
In order that I can remember

Position - missionary, legs on pillow after, every other night

helpful aids - didn't seem to be working and then remembered that hadn't been drinking much, so drank lots of water and hey presto ovulation occured.

Went on Holiday the week after ovulation and had a lovely rest.

would lend you all my DH, but he's counts not great and he's been smoking and drinking like a trouper ever since we found out I was preggers.

Ate very sensibly before conception, loads of good for you stuff.

Did get drunk once/maybe twice before BMS weeks.

Oh and department is going through restructure, so possibly not the greatist time to tell boss I'm pregnant.

Anyway enough with all that. Good to see everyone is still coping extremely well with these nasty meds.

I had my first antenatal today and have to see a consultant about my condition from last pregnancy, ( they think my C scar may not hold past 7 months ) great!!!

Good to be able to post again.
Take care 
Cazxx


----------



## kellixxx

caz hi good to see you back on here.xx

if your scar wont hold will they deliver you at 7m ?

kel


----------



## blinky1010

Hi Kel
I don't know what they'll do.
I hope they don't, My D.D was so small.
I don't get to have a scan untill 20 weeks and that's when I'll see the consultant.
They never mentioned any of this after I had D.D or when I went to clinic for drugs.
Maybe theyre just telling me the worse case so I'm ready for it.
I did wonder what would happen when I got to 7 months.
Glad Your feeling better, pretty depressing not being poorly when you've just had such good news.
Cazxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Caz .. nice to see you back ..sorry you have been feeling a bit ruff x Ooh a few people seem to have dizzy spells so heres hoping  

Ooh hopefully you will get past 7 months hun     you need some of that wonderweb stuff to hold it all together .. 

Right I am a lightweight and off to bed to watch crappy tv. 

Night night 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Suskie!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nite nite Cat xx

Hi Cas, hope hope you get best scenario with consultant, and glad to see pregnancy going wel otherwise, cheers for filling in questionairre, we will find the secret!!


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Thank you for your kind wishes. 

Cat, they have problems finding my cervix too cos I have a tilted womb, so put my bum and legs up the wall whilst lying on bed after BMS, and I think that may have done it, so worth a go and no need to go as far as hand stands.  Here's a site with registered acus in Northampton: http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/content/practitionersearch/search.asp Best ringing around and seeing if they have experience in IF. Good luck. 

Hi to everyone else. Going to cook steaks now for our anniversary tea. Hello to all you other lovely ladies and hope you're all ok.

Rosie.xxx

/links


----------



## Guest

Yes I'm here I was just watch harry potter the latest one and having a curry with DH

Rosie Happy anniversary hun  I hope that Friday goes as well as can be expected and I'll be thinking of you all 

Nite Cat sorry we didn't have a chance to catch up today 

Fi So Hows you doing??

Jo Try and stay positive and hopefully you will get a BFP 

Hi girls I can't remember all that was written earlier so sorry for the lack of personals (I do try and keep up!)

Sukie


----------



## blinky1010

No probs Fi 
I hope it helps, I'm off to a nice warm bath in peace while I can ( dd & DH asleep on setee) they've had a hard day playing.
I'm going to rub cream in my scar and see if that makes it streatch, you never know.
All my streach marks went last time with it.
Night, night ladies, chin up ( or down to hide the hairs like mine).
Cazxxx


----------



## Rosie P

Thanks Sukie. How's the 2ww going? Sending you lots of     for test day.

Caz, may I recommend the Avent indulgent cream as it has seaweed extract in it (amongst other things) for added elasticity, and it's only £5.99.

Night, night girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls,

Just spent the last twenty mins catching upon today's posts, really should sneak a peak on my lunch break!

I hope you're all ok.  It's so lovely to read your thought etc.  I feel like I'm on a roller coaster when I read them and have gone from laughing like a fool to feeling really sad in the last quarter of an hour or so.  Anyway, whether you're in a good or bad place right now, HUGS!!  

I finally feel like the misery fog has lifted and managed to crack a smile today Woo Hoo!  You'll be pleased to know the chocolate cravings have gone and I have now moved on to coffee cake!

Trying in vain to avoid the football DH is engrossed in!

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Rosie happy anniversary hun, sorry its fallen at a bad time, maybe you can celebrate it later like you say, thinking of you and for Friday

Snagalpuss, you and me both, DH is in the zone and has gone back in time about 15 yrs, he thinkd he's in the stands I'm sure!!


----------



## Guest

I know, it's all shouting and screaming and waving their hands in despair Lol.
Just looking at holidays, need a break, can't believe it's August!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yeah somewhere wheres theres no television or live coverage is my advice...  
they literally regress back to young holligans don't they, but the funny thing is they really can't understand why were non plussed and just looking at them with their funny hand signals and shouting to an electric device and shaking our heads.. They think "were" weird!!


----------



## Guest

Ha I managed to get dh flick between the footie and BB he's gettin cheesed off with me


----------



## Guest

I've got no chance fo grabbing that remote Lol!


----------



## Guest

Try to distract and grab


----------



## Guest

You sound like a pro Sukie!! He decided to tidy the kitchen as the football is boring (more like England are losing) so that's a result!


----------



## Guest

Yes many a wrestling fight has broken out over controls


----------



## Crazy Fi

Suskie I left you a little sumptin   cos I'm bored


----------



## Guest

The footie's given me the chance to read through people's posts and there's a few things I'm not clear on, hope I don't sound too dumb.

I was prescribed Clomid last week when I saw my Consultant.  He basically told me to take a pill for seven days that should make AF appear within two weeks of the last pill, and then on the second day of my cycle start the Clomid.  That was it?

He's give me a five month course and I've got an appointment in Dec to see him again.

So now I'm reading about blood test and 2WW and wondering if there's something else I should be doing?  I'm waiting for AF and then going to just take Clomid and I'm assuming fertile dates as per usual calculations.


----------



## Crazy Fi

SP
Depends where you are living as to what they offer you, I dont get scans or jabs either, its all down to lottery funding, but it wouldnt hurt for you to question it as they should at least offer you 21 day blood test to see if youve ovulated


----------



## Guest

Fi you must have been bored  But dido 

Snagalpuss Sorry I'm no help when I was on clomid it was just me to take them on day 2 I think it was a while ago now! But letting you just get on with it for five months seems a long time


----------



## Guest

Really?  I thought it would be the same no matter where you go.  I'm only where I am because I work there and it's easy to make the appointments!!  Maybe I'll see how it goes and opt for another hospital.

I'll ask about the blood test tomorrow tho, thanks for the advice.  It's all a bit daunting!


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

Not that I am rubbing it in or anything, but my DH doesn't watch any sport. Only american football. I think I watch more than him  

Snagalpuss ~ I am in the same position, just given the Clomid and have appoint in Dec if no BFP before then   Not even bloods, waiting for reply back from my letter about at least blood tests
Rosie ~ I hope you manage to have a nice time, even thou it's a bad time 

Ermmmm complete blank now..    and   all round 

Shelley Xxx


----------



## kellixxx

im Soooooooooooooooo board and i cant sleep so ive poped on for 10 minz see if that helps  


Any 1 there or am i the only sado  

kel


----------



## angeldelight78

sorry not been on clomid girls for while, hope ur all ok, have some catching up to do i think 

ive not been well on this provera at all and was sent to hospital yesterday on the ward i went on after surgery - gyn thinks could be i mixture of period pains also pain from my bowel disease 

I took my last provera yesterday and the pains had eased but 2nite im have mild period pains - hopefully wont be long before i have a period (gyn doesnt think il be waiting long either for a bleed the way ive been) 

also the main thing is obv as long as i have a bleed *I CAN START MY CLOMID*!!! I have in the house ready    

xxxx


----------



## angeldelight78

sorry to be a pain again but can any1 advise me on the clomid please

although i have been havin very light bleeding at the right times (when id b due period) since surgery and ovulated the cycle just gone, gyn gave me provera just to try and kick start me so i can take my clomid - what happens if i dont have period next cycle & obv not pregnant am i more than likely going to have to take provera to start a bleed every mth so i can take my clomid?
does any1 or has any1 had to take provera every mth so can take clomid?

sorry if i sound stupid but im new to this clomid  

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone just had a bad dream that was so real it scared me and made me have to get up.. you know when you are awake having had a dream then you fall back asleep and you dream really vividly..well the dream was with an old friend of mine based in the village where we grew up, there were lots of cars through the village..but for some reason I knew a short cut and just kept going round the village anyway at one point I must have got out of the car as I was climbing up a real stony bit of ground (oh and before that I was shouting at people in the village who I suddenly had lost all respect for as they were doing strange things!) eventually I stopped and went into this old barn where wood was stored ..{my friends dad used to be a carpenter ?} and there were a few little containers (3 I think)with kittens in ..wierd sort of tube like containers and we picked them up and said how cute they were etc ..they were cute little silver tabbies (so cute) then it had a bit in it about my temp talking to a mixture of my old friend and another work colleague saying that if I was off then she could take her phone with her (think I had been talking about feeling rough ..dizzy/sick etc) and stay down Ask (the restaurant ) and if they needed her she would be just up the road (Ask is just up the Road from where I work!) and they were having a bit of a giggle (including me)..then I said something like I was thinking of going off sick before she had her baby .. anyway suddenly this really loud voice came into my head that was horrendously real screaming 'just cos you steal then that doesn't mean ' and it in my head was this woman talking about her son who I hadn't seen in the dream (and screaming like a banshee) ....but me and my friend had jokingly said about how we could just pinch one of the kittens cos they were so cute ..and that we had forgotten how cute kittens are...and urgh it was so so real I was so scared I froze had to look round the room and close the window thinking it was something real inside and had to get up and come on here .. so sitting in the dark still a bit scared! I don't like having wierd dreams ..and if I do I prefer the pink pigs ..as this one was just a bit wierd and made me out to be a bit manic although I wasn't and we weren't really pinching the kittens   oooh analyse that one someone..

It doesn't help that I have no curtain up yet on my bedroom as not overlooked apart from the garden ..but have been thinking what if there is someone lurkiing in the garden ..think my priority this bh weekend is to get my curtain pole up!

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just been reading your bits about your footie partners shouting etc..well I can't really talk as do that at the Rugby   .. I shout louder than the men when I watch it live   ..I am legendary for it in N'pton ha ha and I remember watching the world cup with my Niece at the time who wasn't very old and got her shouting for England too !!  

Just sitting here I feel vaguely icky you know like when you havn't eaten anything but the thought of eating makes you want to throw up! Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sukie and Fi ..got you back onto your lucky no.s again.. what I do for you in the middle of the night eh ! ha ha 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hi hunny sorry you had a bad dream
I have been doing lots of reading and it's seems quite a few people have weird dreams when they are preggers. I really really hope you are it would make my day , month and year ...... Oh and also if I was too     Come on Cat BFP BFP BFP BFP. When are you going to test?


----------



## Guest

Cat Your all even again  Well off to bed for me again


----------



## kellixxx

good morning girls almost the weekend yey yey yey how are we all doing today??

Cat when do you test?? good luck sounds very   


kel


----------



## linlou17

morning yes almost weekend yipee! have started to get bit bored off work all alone so look forward to having dp at home with me although he is going on football Saturday!!!  any body any nice plans? weather here is much improved so may have day out sunday

still no af do you think i should contact gynae? I'm on day 50 now and my longest before this ever was 43 days? tests show I'm not pg so why no af? so frustrating


----------



## NuttyJo

cat, i had a horrid dream too last night. basically i was trying to fight off this soldier demon thing who was trying to stab my belly. i kept shouting and kicking saying 'you cant kill my baby, please'  

i woke up rather disturbed   hate having nightmares

oh and i have decided im not gonna test, im gonna wait and see what happens. then theres still a bit of hope that i could be pg if i dont get af in next day or so  

hope everyones ok today

linlou, i would contact cons as he might be able to give you something to bring on af?

xxx


----------



## Davis

Morning all

Thanks for the advice, I will keep testing but I didnt get giggy with DH as basically I think my relationship is falling apart. It could be that 8 years of ttc has just destroyed us. Maybe he is having a midlife crisis. I just dont know what to think anymore   
I have asked him if he wants to continue trying or stop now and he does want to keep trying but I am just not sure that I can take anymore guilt/responsibility for this happening to us. And it will only get worse with each BFN we get. And with only a 10% chance of success with IUI we are statistically likely to get a few BFN yet.

Angeldelight - your clinic will (should) either keep upping your dose of clomid until you ov on it upto about 200/250mg and/or they may combine clomid with injectables or metformin to ensure ov. And obviously if you ov you will get a/f each month. You may have some months in which you take provera until they find a dose that works for you. Even if you do ov on clomid they want to see averages, so would be looking for you to do it around CD14 or there abouts. But as you are already ov, you should respond to clomid. Well thats the theory but our bodies often dont fit into their little pigeon holes do they!

Linlou - I would contact the clinic and ask for a scan and provera so you can start clomid.

Sorry for the lack of personals I am just too upset today to think!
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

BA i hope you and your DH can work thing out hunni   you might need time off ttc for a bit? to see how your relationship is with out all the pressure. try having a good long chat to see where you both are at this point. good luck BA stay strong.




take care


kel


----------



## fallen angel

Awww Ba  hun, Im so sorry youre feeling this way, I really do hope you can sort things out as it seemed a little while ago that things were getting better with him romancing you and your night out. I am praying that you can get your relationship back on track hunny, thinking of you loads and wishing you the best, love FA x


----------



## Shellebell

BA ~ Loads of  hun. I really hope that this is just a little blip. Perhaps a break from TTC (but not a break from here   ) would do you good


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Ba   things will sort themselves out.

AF appeared yesterday so went to the chemist bought some more clomid, but not going to take the menogon injection this month, just cant be bothered with the haasle if I am being honest!

Hope everybody is okay

Sharry xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi BA

thankyou for the advice really appreciate it 

wheres the best place on fertility friends i can get advice on provera etc as unfortunatly dont really have much luck on clomid girls?

thanku 

xxxxxx


----------



## linlou17

Ba hope you manage to get things sorted its so hard to keep going sometimes and 8 years is a very long time for you both to be going through all of this - Ive got my fingers crossed that you can work through this xx

thanks Ba and Jo for the advise will go back to docs re af as i don't think i should be going this long in between cycles and i will ask to start clomid again

thanks again xx


----------



## fallen angel

AD Sorry youre not finding much luck in here with the provera, you could try peer support as obviously there are many more members in and out of there, hope you get the support you need hun, love FA


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ba ..Big hug to you hun ..   like the girls have said a bit of time out may do you both good even if just for a month ..being carefree and getting tiddled etc, I have found that I have needed that a few times and I come back much stronger.. it just lets you recharge your batteries a bit..I hope things work out  

Sukie ..Thanks sweetie ..I don't know when I am going to test I am a bit like Jo this cycle I feel like I don't want to tempt fate .. although at one point today I did think AF had come ..argh panic..but it hadn't just more discharge than normal ..sorry for tmi! 

When are you testing?

Part of me thinks I might be but other parts of me think nah it hasn't happened.. I am very swollen/bloated still above/around my pubic bone which I don't remember being like that normally..and I do feel a bit icky sometimes and dizzy sometimes although not so much today   so really just going to have to wait and see! I will probably get this mad urge to test tomorrow or something ha ha !

Cat x


----------



## Nix76

I'm back from hols!

What's been happening - faaaaar too much to try and catch up.  Can someone give me a quick rundown 

Nix


----------



## Guest

Hi Nix Hope you had a lovely hols 

Cat Good luck How ever long you wait even if it is nine months  

JO Good luck to you too I'm sure you'll know when the time is right to test 

Ba I'm sending lots of love and we are here you you whenever x    

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## Nix76

Thanks Sukie - holiday was fantastic, just what the doctor ordered and what we both needed!

How's you ?

Cat !  Testing ??!!!!  TELL ME ALL.........

Ba - are you OK hun ??  Will try and track back and check - will pm you. xx

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

hello nix you lil stranger how was your holl??


I'm sure you will catch up on all the 100000000 of posts.lol


kel


----------



## NuttyJo

i have endo like pains


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nix ..Not much to say really hun except on 2ww and due to test next week..but may just see if AF arrives.. only got donor in once so will be very lucky if it has worked realistically ..think my body might just be playing tricks on me .. as it likes to do !

Hope you had a great holiday hun x

Jo ..Oooh that would be so great ..I have started praying like a good un for a good result ..but what will be will be. 

I went to look at the place where I will end up working if I keep a job..and it made me have so many doubts as it is basically a big call centre and we will be shoved in it somewhere to do a job that is highly confidential and just not appropriate for other people to be involved in ..I don't think they understand the complexities of what we do it is not a job you can stick in a call centre ..and I feel if anything that I am going backwards rather than forwards.. although if they offer me a higher grade post it might not be so bad   .. I guess ...both me and my boss came away feeling quite depressed   ..plus we lost our lovely temp today I didn't cry but felt like it ..another reason that I am not sure if pregnant as starting to feel quite pmt'ish 

Sukie ..I am following your diary and all sounds good x Soooo hope it is a BFP ..it would mean so much even if mine was negative  

I have booked some holiday next week and the following week..so only a 3 day week for me next week and then off the following week but will just go in for some meetings re my job to keep in touch and have my say (for what it is worth!) I will know if pregnant next friday so probably will test then and if not I will throw myself into decorating for a week.. 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I can feel an e-bay urge coming on !


----------



## Nix76

Cat - will be keeping fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you  

Kelli - how you feeling hun? 

Jo - 

Holiday was really good -feel so relaxed and like we are back to our old selves again.......that could also be cos I've taken this month off the clomid ?!  DH said to me on the plane back yesterday that he was sad we were coming home cos I'd been so happy while we were away and it made him realise how moody and down I'd been before.  I guess the clomid must've got to me more than I realised eh !

Hope the rest of you - Fi, Max, Angelus, Sukie, Essex Girlie, and everyone else is doing OK ?

Not back at work till next Tuesday so gonna make the most of the remaining time off. 

I missed you girls !!!

Nix.


----------



## Guest

Cat I'm off next Thurs and Fri too! We could meet up  I feel the same way if mine was a negative I would still be over the moon if you were    Oh and it only takes one time.....

Jo Positive vibes 

Fi I saw a post from you over on summer sentations Katie is lovely isn't she  you on the other hand are a poo head   but I still love ya 

Nix I haven't been on hols and I still don't keep up  I'm glad the hols did the trick

Kel Lots of love to you both 

Sukie xx


----------



## kellixxx

im fine now got realy bad heart burn


----------



## Guest

Hope it goes soon x


----------



## NuttyJo

hello

cat, get anything nice off ebay?!!

nix, welcome back and glad hols went ok

kel, hope you feel better soon

sukie, thanks for the pma hun. finger crossed for you too    

does anyone think its silly for me to do a test tonight due to drinking loads of water today? im in quite a bit of pain in my side near my ovary and its starting to worry me now   should i hang on till tomorrow and see what happens? 

love jo xxx

p.s...anyone seen max about?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ended up ordering some stuff off Tesco direct ..forgetting I would have to change all my details as have not used them for a while .. but have ordered a bargain parasol and base and some chair cushions  and a strimmer and edger .. most of it was reduced by a lot ..Ooh I love a bargain..all that came to about £50 and then did my tesco grocery shopping and got £14 off that with vouchers etc so treated myself to some very expensive chocolate shampoo lol 

Are you still in the chat room Sukie ? 

Cat x


----------



## Guest

Jo Try to hang on xx
Yep Cat


----------



## kellixxx

my heart burn so bad its making me sick. the chemist wont give me out they said i have to get a prescription of my Dr with me been pg??

god Ive turned into a proper winger   


kel


----------



## NuttyJo

kel, my sister got a massive bottle of gaviscon from her midwife but my cousins gf got hers over the counter. they sell it in tescos aswel i think

hope it gets better soon xxx


----------



## kellixxx

thanx hun my ff nurse told me not to take gaviscon. dont know why? so milk will have to do and i will ring my dr tomorrow and find out what i can take.

when you going to test?? are you tempted?


----------



## NuttyJo

maybe you should ring gp tomorrow and ask their advice? 

i think ive left it too late to test today and only got one pee stick anyway so going to see whether af has arrived tomorrow and if not will do test first thing. i just feel so negative due to these pains today, still feel sicky and dizzy though so i dunno   am defo going loopy!! 

lol dog just bit dh on the head and it made me giggle   im so mean! 

night night everyone xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

omg! just seen jonty's willy!!! gross!


----------



## kellixxx

thats   disgusting   (put it away jonty)


good luck if you test tomorrow tho Hun.xx

my little dog bites my DH all time and when hes not biting him he try to get randy   


kel


----------



## NuttyJo

i am wetting myself laughing at dh and the dog. he keeps trying to hump him! its funnier than watching my name is earl lol

kel i saw your piccy of your dog, i wanted one of them! but no, dh wanted a 'mans' dog   

will let you all know how it goes tomorrow


----------



## kellixxx

i put my foot down. well should i say i got him while my DH was working away for 3 weeks    and by the time he got home our dd was attached to him. so he had to stay    i treat him like a baby DH gets egg and the dog gets stake   

kel


----------



## kellixxx

well if he wanted a mans dog its his own fault


----------



## kellixxx

good night girls. sweet dreams  

kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night night girlies .. good luck for tomorrow Jo x 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh no has everybody left?


----------



## angeldelight78

fallen angel said:


> AD Sorry youre not finding much luck in here with the provera, you could try peer support as obviously there are many more members in and out of there, hope you get the support you need hun, love FA


Hi FA

many thanks , feel pretty isolated at mo 

think im going to try the pcos chitchat too, when i start the clomid which hopefully wont be 2 long as i finished the provera 2days ago i will prob need some more advice as im a bit nervous going on it as its my 1st time 

love to u all & loads of 

Nickyxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

AD78, hope you get sorted with your queries, its a bit daunting when you first get on clomid isnt it?

Cat hope you dont have bad dreams tonight hun, try putting a dream catcher above your bed,not that it works for me,as I got this lush fleecy one and I still get nightmares!Thanks for putting my lucky ones back up hun.
Oh could you imagine you and Suskie getting preggars together, that would be lovely wouldnt it    ...hope your body isnt playing tricks on you, though glad your keeping your feet on the ground, but remember it only takes the once to get 
caught   .Cat you love all the craft stuff dont you? have you ever dabbled in pyrography? Interested in trying it...

LL17. clomid seems to either regulate or knock out your cycle a few ladies on here have gone even longer than you and I did a
64 day cycle last month and am usually pretty regular, so dont panic it may jsut be the clomid games..

Jo ,do you think your dream is related to you hoping to be positive and the demon thing is like your a/f which you 
dont want invading your body? Hark at Mrs. dream analyser here! Good luck if you test tomoz, but dont be too gutted if its
not pos, sometimes it can be a bit late showing too... Jontys willy!!   and Carlas carrying on like nothings flapping around!

Davis, sorry to hear your having turbulent times with DH, sounds like the strain is taking its toll hun  , a break may
be what you need as some of the ladies suggested, just a little time off to focus on each other for a while..

Hi Sharry whats it like to be back in the sun?   

Nix, great to see you back, are you tanned?, give us a run down of your hols hun? weve missed you too hun..

Kelli, I hear you a bit more today hun lol ,   keep it up.. hope the heartburn subsides soon..you got your priorites right then,
and if your DH moans, you can tell him its his own fault "dinners in the dog"   as hes not home enough lol

Suskie, sorry I read your pm too late to meet you, yes Katie lives about 3 streets away from me, she is lovely isnt she,
it was so nice to see her BFP today, she so deserves it, and Minxie "the oracle" got one too didnt she!

Max, Angelus and Cleg, you lot done a runner? And Matty, where are you hun?

Rosie thinking of you tommorow....  

SS when you back? (like you can answer me from Wiltshire!!)

Hi to all  

Well did a check on George, and can you believe it, the darn mutt, hasnt pined for us at all!!   and theres me shedding buckets of tears   , thinking hes a broken dog without his mummy and daddy... obviously not eh!! Apparently hes been playing crazy buggers with other dog til annacceptable hours and being walked on farm 3 times a day and just drops when exhausted..so relieved really its the best news I could get to know hes doing well. Spent lovely day with my BF whos got the terminally ill mum, and shes not doing too bad at mo, but they arent offering her mum anything like chemo as it may make things worse for her, we sat and stuffed our faces in the sun in her garden, and chatted ten to the dozen all day, then my other friend turned up there and he had his house flooded in recent weather madness, he is still livng upstairs and humidifier is filling a bucket every night even a month later, unbelievable isnt it! And still wasnt been able to get work done yet! Gawd we were so lucky only to loose water supply... well my moggies are really settling in downstairs, and it is lovely to see them rolling outside on the grass, bless their furry white socks....


----------



## angeldelight78

thankyou crazy fi - im a little nervous and theres so many questions  

hope you have a lovely hol if dont speak b4 and wish u loads of   too

xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi I think it is a different Minxie our Oracle Minxy is spelt different and she starts her treatment very soon      

I havn't tried that ..is that when you burn things lol  in fancy shapes or something?
Glad George is doing good hun x 

Well stupidly I did a test this morning and it was bfn and probably too early anyway but have convinced myself now that I am just waiting for AF to arrive      feel very pmt'ish now and just feel like my body plays tricks on me !!

I feel like I could just do a sickie today but won't but may well be late as dragging myself into the bath is an effort !

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

awww cat, dont loose hope yet, it could mean you did it too early. pull a sickie and stay home with us!!   i tried to do a blumin test this morning but i didnt pee enough and so it hasnt worked     so im still non the wiser!

kel, hope you're feeling better today. did the milk help?

fi, glad George is ok! bless him. im worried about my cats as they're still hiding upstairs away from puppy but dh keeps reassuring me they will be fine   we shall see

rosie, thinking of you today, hope it all goes ok xxx

sukie, how you feeling today?    

ad, i was really scared when i first took clomid but these girls really helped me through it and the craziness of it all      you will be fine hun so dont worry

awww wouldnt that be good if minxy was pg

fa, did you get lots of nice holiday piccys?!! you will make us all jealous talking about the lush weather you had whilst we sat here in the rain! 

hello to everyone else xxx

am thinking a 12 mile walk to the shop may be in order for another test.....


----------



## NuttyJo

oh and fi, i told dh about my dream and we both think it means that i am fighting off af 'the demon' aswell! scary stuff.... hope it works though!


----------



## kellixxx

morning girls how are we all today??


Cat its not over till you get AF so fingers crossed for you   

Jo how did you manage not to pee enough    looks like you will have to put your walking boots on  

i was up half the night and the milk never helped   I'm going to drag my self up stirs and get dressed cos i cant stand it. other than that I'm fine (for now)

kel


----------



## Guest

Good morning girls

I'm finally up 

Cat sweet don't beat your self up! If you have a bean in there growing you will not be helping it, I know it's hard but stay positive. I feel to blame all that chat last night about tests  I'm bad  Take it easy hun and you know where I am if you want to chat  

Fi I'm gutted you couldn't make it on  That is great news that George is settling soo well  You are lucky to have an FF mate just round the corner I would love that

Nicky It's hard when you start on a thread but stick here all the girls will look after you 

Kel I hope it goes soon  

Jo have you used the first test yet never mind walking for a second, but anyway stay away from the pee sticks 

Right I'll be back later on I'm off to have my healthy breakfast of two burgers 

Suskie


----------



## dakota

Morning ladies,

Thought i would come and gatecrash and see how you lovely ladies are?

Im doing fine, apart from being signed off work for a week, as im suffering with panic attacks and anxiety   so trying to take it easy

Hugs
Nikki xx


----------



## Guest

Hi stranger
I hope you are coping, they are horrible aren't the I suffered really bad at the start of the year with them but the crazy pills  that I'm on for the year now seemed to have sorted them out. I'm here if you need to chat 
Sukie
P.S Like the bump


----------



## fallen angel

Morning ladies Ive been up since 7 am throwing up, must be the crazy pills as I had this last month too. Hi Dakota, I can sympathise with you in so far as panic attacks and anxiety goes, I suffer from anxiety disorder and have panic attacks on a near enough daily basis. I hate the damn things but ther is no cure for it as yet, I just have to take a diazepam if they get too much but luckily enough I can control them myself up to a point so havent had to reach for the sedatives recently. Congrats to you for your bfp, hope you are having a happy pregnancy otherwise, good luck to you hun x
Jo did you decide on the walk then? If you dont appear in here in the next couple of hours I will take it you are on your travels lol x
How is everyone else? Sorry for lack of personals Im in gaga land at the mo, not had nearly enough caffeine


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Sukie .. and Dakota and everyone.. I know that I shouldn't have tested but you always pray that it might show something.. I have felt tearful since yesterday hence why I think I may be due AF sooner rather than later .. I came into work on the bus and it was filled with babies and I thought why can that not be me !      have just been and cried on my boss .. I just think everything is getting to me .. not knowing if I will have a job in a months time .. and if I have I will be like those chickens on the advert .. in a bloomin call centre environment    sorry for the me me me post 

Cat x


----------



## linlou17

hi everybody

fi thanks for the reassurance will have to get in touch with hospital re problems ? starting with pcos was small cyst present on last scan however he thought it may have been due to recent ovulation.

nikki congratulations and nice bump!!! hope you are well apart from panic attacks have a nice break form work and chill and enjoy your pregnancy. all the best from me xx

hang in there cat i am always crying at work verytime af comes don't think they know how to cope with me in that place - thank god for you guys xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes thats what I told my boss thank god for you guys ! You keep me going even when I don't feel like it    
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

cat


----------



## kellixxx

hi Dakota love your bump   i cant wait to be massive   so i can say yes look at me I'm pg   

hi nix you got the Holiday blues yet?? i have and i don't feel like Ive had a bloody Holiday  

Jo you done your 12 mile walk yet?  

cat   hope you feel better soon  

fl hello did you sleep better or were you up pining for George?

BA how are things with you and your DH today?? 

Maj how is your party prep going??

Rosie not long now till you meet Lil p. hope your OK.

cleg have a nice holl Hun

hello to every 1 else i have missed hope your all fine and keeping   


love kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes Rosie .. hope everything is going ok today   we can't wait to meet little P 

Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hi cat,
        Hope ur ok hun   Its hard isnt it when theres babys everywhere,the other day at work half the customers i served had newborns,i couldnt believe there was so many.Its hard to cope with when you want 1 so much.xxx

Still no positive ovulation test 4me its getting me down now as this 150mg is my last hope on clomid.xxx


----------



## kellixxx

max   what will your next option be hun? how mant more months have you got left on your clomid?

good luck hun.xx


kel


----------



## max_8579

Hi kelli,

        Ive just done a ovulation test and all i got was a faint second line,thats all i ever get.what does it mean?

I wonder if its a good sign as i worked it out i should ovulate on day 23 and thats 2morra.I hope so,ive tested everyday since cd12 and theres only been the control line there apart from 2day.

i will have to be refferred to a proper fertility clinic to have injections and if they dont work its ivf,i hoped it werent gonna go that far.i have lots of weight to lose b4 ivf so its gonna be a long journey  xxx

ps-i think they gonna refer me after this cycle if i dont ovulate as i havent ovulated on any clomid dose yet.


----------



## kellixxx

max the second line prob means you are going to ov in the next 24/36 hours. some ppl don't get darker lines Hun. just have plenty of  

jabs ain't to bad i had them for 6m with dd. didn't have a clue what i was taking. i was ssoooooo young  

wish i still was.

it makes me sick that they blame every thing on weight. these days if you broke your arm they would blame your weight  

I hate the way these Dr and cons can decide when we have kids its just not right. they should let all us be in charge    then there would be baby's all over  


good luck you will get there in the end. its all worth it.xx


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Big hug to you Max ..yes babies are everywhere today!  

I am still getting twinges so perhaps I had better not write this month off just yet ! 

Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Just a quickie from me girls - hope you're all keeping well ?!  It's hard to keep up when you're only checking in once a day - will have to get back to work so I can keep up all day  

Kelli - I have got the holiday blues already and only been back 2 days!!  Don't think this weather helps - it's raining and cold in London  

Has anyone heard from Davis 

Nix.


----------



## Guest

Max I hope it doesn't come to IVF   

Jo Did you get your granddad to run you to the shop?

Cat I'm not giving up on this month for you          

Nix The weather sucks doesn't it


----------



## NuttyJo

sukie, have been waiting for grandad to turn up all afternoon and hes just rang to say he forgot then fell asleep! Did I want him to bring me some bread round...   

Am going to just wait and see now i think (yes i know i keep changing my mind!!!    ) im blaming these pills... haha

kel, did you ring the doctor? hope you got it sorted

cat, ive got my fingers crossed for you hun, bet you just tested early!    

I am on knicker watch today. Just thought I would share that info with you all  

Nix, I was hoping you would bring the sunshine back with you! Its supposed to be nice tomorrow though, 24c here aparently. 

Max, go get jiggy girly!!      

Im going out for a meal tonight as dh has just been paid so we thought we deserved a nice treat. If af comes I will also be opening some wine!! 

love jo xxx


----------



## angelus

7 pages...i repeat...7 pages!!!

Hi all,
sorry no personals. I have read all your posts but my head is ready to explode with it all!!

Not been on for few days because I'm being sick 24 hours a day. The docs have given me some tablets to bring it under control. They take the edge off a bit but I'm still really ill. The prob is that i am diet controlled diabetic and i cant even keep water down so you can imagine how little amount of food is going in! Feel all weak, faint and stupid and my tummy hurts from all the sick!!!

Got scan in a weeks time so will know more then. If its not viable then I'm gonna be really   as i would be going through all this for nothing!!!

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

angelus i know you dont want to here it but been sick is a good sign it means the baby is healthy.


hope you feel better soon hun


kel

xx xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies ..sorry to say this to you London Folk but its gorgeous here and has been all day ..I have just been outside bare footed painting my garden furniture again ..and I wore the same top I wore last time thought as I had spoilt it I may as well really spoil it ! and its cool so in this lovely weather we are having here I am making the most of it ..I thought most areas were supposed to be nice this weekend.. ??

I have my parasol and chair cushions coming next thursday so you can guarantee it will rain from then til next summer !
but at least I got it at a bargain price ..although I did see a nice cast iron base today which if I could have carried it I would have got ..cos it was lovely green verdigris effect and would go lovely with my table and chairs. 

Been having stomach cramps  ..just like AF pains if I had AF pains which havn't had them for years ..so really don't know what to think ..

My boss was really nice today and said that I should seriously consider fostering/adoption as I have so much to give a child ..it made me cry even more especially when she said it must be hard for you dealing with all these child abuse people when all you want is a child yourself and she was spot on .. so I blubbed and blubbed some more ..so attractive NOT! she did buy me a little box of choccies to cheer me up ..bless her I am lucky really with my boss and I built it up to be such a big thing telling her cos I thought she wouldn't be supportive and she is great ..she did say she had forgotten that I was doing it as I don't talk about it a lot .. and said it was a credit to me how I just get on with it ..and said I am entitled to have days where it gets too much so that was nice .. cos some days you just can't help it ..I have never been one for crying in front of people but nowadays I cry on the way to work ..I cry at my desk .. I cry everywhere !  

Max you are a bit like me I struggle to get a positive ov test even tho they say I ovulate ..but at least most of the time I can get a back up scan .. which I will make the most of this time If I need it     (trying to be positive!) I think the sooner you are referred somewhere else hun the better ..cos its just pants the treatment you get ..I agree with Kel ..we should be in charge   I would be right scans all round ..  

I can't believe that you now have to pay for the amnio and other nuchal tests (can't spell it) or it may just be Northampton it is £330 for the amnio and £150 for the nuchal fold one ..that is awful and pricing poor people out of having the choice of these tests! so they will end up with lots more people having babies that may well have horrendous problems and they won't have had a choice in the matter which whatever your opinion on abortion I think most people would agree that is unfair.. I guess they are relying on the scans to pick up things like that.. 

Ooh I am on my soapbox tonight lol 

I got cross with a woman at hotpoint today she had such a snotty attitude .. I asked them last time I phoned up what information they needed and where I would find it ..so they said on the back of the cooker ..so I took down all the information ..and gave it to this woman ..no it wasn't enough they wanted some other letters and this I could find inside the door .. WELL WHY DIDN'T THEY TELL ME THAT IN THE FIRST PLACE ON THEIR VERY EXPENSIVE PHONE LINE!!
you have to wait for goodness knows how long to get the phone answered by them ..and then they waste your time grrrrr 

She said I could guess at the one you want ..what would be the point of that ..so I could send it back at my own expensive when its wrong .. I DON'T THINK SO !! I told you I felt Pmtish didn't I ha ha 

But someone from the repairs dept .. nice man he sorted out someone to come and look at my fridge freezer next thursday.. its not been right since I moved and is only about 3 years old.. so hoping they can fix that as its not chillin properly.. someone said it may need re gasing ?

Angelus bless you ..my aunt had sickness like that with both her children and ended up in hospital for months ..but nowadays they have better treatments I think without going into hospital.. hope it stops soon hun x but yes it is supposed to be a good sign x My Mum was so sick with my eldest brother that she weighed less when she had him than before she was pregnant ! but was fine with the rest of us .. so it seems to be different with everyone .. x

Right off to eat farty chick peas and rice .. god help my Mother tomorrow  

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Blimey don't I jabber on


----------



## Davis

Just a quicky - Nix welcome back we have missed you! Have decided to send you 1000 bubbles if I can to celebrate.
Ba
x


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhhh davis! been missing you!

cat, you smelly bum  

i am tipsy, thought f**k it, im probs not pregnant so just have a drink  

oh dear lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

ooh Jo you tiddler


----------



## NuttyJo

i need some tiddlers to make me preggers


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just went a bit bubble mad on your bubbles Jo x


----------



## NuttyJo

cat, ta hun! i forget about bubbles! what number woudl you like? i want mine endin in 13


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Tis done x Have been blowing off on everyones bubbles x


----------



## NuttyJo

cat! thats them chick peas for you!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes they were lovely ..Chana Massala yum yum with brown farty rice very healthy ..blown lots of bubbles now ..I would like to be on all the 3's please lol
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

We sound like bingo callers ..all the 3's 33 ..  ooh lots of wierd pains going on its driving me mental  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

JO I think we are the only saddos on here tonight ..everyone else is off having a life


----------



## NuttyJo

shhhh! im tryig to blow your bubbles lol


----------



## NuttyJo

woooooooooooo! all the 3's   may have to sue yoiu for rsi now though cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha ..I was a bit scared to post then ..cos Jo had her   hat on lol..thanks hun don't know why I wanted all the 3's cos don't usually like odd numbers     but it has been a nutty sort of a day !
Cat x

P.S ..Any sign of any other FF's anywhere     hey Jo do you think they think that we smell or something


----------



## wouldloveababycat

When are you going to test my dear ?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its official ..we stink !


----------



## NuttyJo

well you smell of chick peas and farty rice and ive had a curry.... so anythings possible!!!  

i just spilt some of my drink on me so now smells of wine!   

you are nuts, we are nuts, but we're all nuts together


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nuts nuts hazlenuts ..cadburys made us and they covered us in chocolate ..hey that will be me next week with my new choc shampoo and conditioner and eating gu choc pudding lol

Have you decided when to test yet ?? 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Shall we blow Rosie lots of bubbles she has had such a crappy time of it I think she deserves some lets see what she is on at the mo.. 

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

well i did try today but dsidnt wee wee enough so going food shopping tomorrow so will test again then i think....maybe

i want chocolate now, yum! 

dh wants me to go to bed as i keep laughing and falling about   silly me   

cat you are lovely and deserve this bfp this month, i am praying for you! 

does rosie have a special number we could blow her?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I don't think so .. shall we get her to 10,000 or you can go to bed with your DH and leave me to do it lol..
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

i will help for a sec! he can wait, he smells more than you


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hello ladies


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Fi ..we have just got Rosie P up to 10,000 bubbles ..thought she deserved them x How are you? I am having loads of wierd pains .. sitting here wondering whether I am going to get AF or whether I really could be pregnant ! 
Ooh Jo glad there is someone smellier than me lol

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo fancy you thinking I know a lot


----------



## Crazy Fi

Well fingers so so so crossed for you Cat, are you testing again tomorrow or leaving it a day?
Is that Jo corrupting you?  

suskie is smellier than you too


----------



## NuttyJo

i have hiccups!

fi, what ya drinking?! 

who else shall we blow on cat?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi do you want anymore bubbles hun ? Sukie likes to be on what she is on ..umm let me think.. tick tick whurr


----------



## wouldloveababycat

If you go back to page 1 fallen angel is a bit lacking in bubbles I feel ...


----------



## Crazy Fi

Blow on Suskie to give her lucky bubbles for next week, ok lwill leave ehr just read your post, Cat I love all the 1's but I think thats too many to make any changes


----------



## Crazy Fi

ok follow you there


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'll do Max, it may bring her back to us a bit more, as shes too quiet lately, and Matty needs some bubbles too


----------



## NuttyJo

im off to bed! fi can get RSI now from blowing on people   

      to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ok lets get blowing ..done FA on 888 as she says she likes 8's
night Jo good luck for tomorrow hun x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Just made Mattys tidy to 1515 so off to do Max now, Ill race ya


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ok, so now I want to complain, I miss certain people, such as Tulip1411, MM  
Cleg and Matty dont come on nearly often enough,  
Angelus is not feeling good enough to come on  

Suske who has a week off isnt around tonight??

So while I'm in moany mood, waht else is there?? I know I didnt want Tracey to go tonight, shes just missunderstood !!

Just got on here and my DH wants me to go ni nites


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat, bless you, Im talking to myself and your off somewhere blowing bubbles  lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh bless you ..I didn't realise Tracey had gone ..wierd I thought the newbies would have gone ..trying to get you to 11111 fi but my fingers hurt lol

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww Cat you cant do that hun, youd be there forever, but you could give me 2 1's on the end please


----------



## Crazy Fi

But not tonight let your fingers rest hun and thanks  
You stopped watching it then?
youve got all 3's i thought you hated odd numbers do you want me to sort yours?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Not watched much tv tonight been yabbering on here instead lol


----------



## Crazy Fi

Youve been a busy chick then, havent you? how you feeling now hun?


----------



## Crazy Fi

We spent most of day on motorway once car was sorted, what with the attempted shooting and bank holiday traffic, so we decided to go for Elvis album uh huh huh! and sung our hearts out all the way home lol  (showing our age, but had good laugh, I pity the audience that ever see us karaoke in duet   )


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Actually not too bad .. wierd cramps still but mentally better as the day has gone on sometimes I think a good cry does you good ..and me and another girl from work loped off round the shops in pretense we were in a meeting .. my boss didn't mind bless her .. 

Got to get your bubbles higher !

Ha ha can just picture the scene lol


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Cat thats 3 1's thats lovely xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

That will do for now lol..half way there right need to lie down now with these wierd cramps .. might not get on over the weekend much but hope Fi or Sukie keep me updated ..hope everyone has a fab bh weekend xxxx

Thanks for putting up with me today ..emotional wreck lol
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Shopping therapy, hope it helped.... well try and stay grounded as I dont want you to have big fall, Id llove nothing more than to see those three letters on your thread over the weekend    

nite nite hun xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Will probably not test now until at least wed as my digital tests are coming with the shopping on tuesday night ..thanks hun I will try     x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night Night x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning Girlies ..just a quickie from me to say Hi ..and have a great weekend as I will be away from this morning until tomorrow night so prob won't get on here.. 
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Morning girls
I am feeling a bit better now. Thanks for all your kind words.

Cat - I have been reading your diary and really hoping that you have just tested too early. It is so emotional this ttc stuff especially as every symptom for BFP is also one for a/f. Sending      your way

Sukie - also reading your diary and it is sounding so promising. Baby dust for you too:      

Jo - now Mrs why dont you think you have BFP. Have I missed something? Arent you late? Sorry if I have it all wrong but just thought that you were due to test a couple of days ago. Hows the head this morning?  

Em/Max - where are you? Normally we have the pleasure of your company everyday and you have been very absent lately. Hope you are well.

Fi - oh I love a good Elvis duet. Sounds like such a fun car journey. Johny Cash is another great sing-along car journey album. Well I love him.

FA - is a/f due next week? Will you start clomid again then?

Linlou - have you spoken to the clinic yet? The cyst may be stopping you getting a/f.

Angelus - the old wives tale is that girls make you sicker then boys so if you are really sick its a girl.

Nix - welcome back. The weather has been crap. Everyone else in England has been having sunshine except for London which has been cold and wet. But its looking promising today so maybe you did bring the sun back with you. When you starting clomid again?

Angeldelight - how you getting on now? Has a/f arrived yet? Hope you are not still in pain.

Kelli - you getting any better? Have you tried peppermint tea? 

Max - I have been thinking about you alot lately. Hope you ov soon. Are the OPKs getting darker at all? You really should try and chart BBT as it might help to see if you ov and your hosp doesnt seem to offer much help. I know you are worried about your weight but you certainly dont look like you have a problem to me and you are so pretty!

Hello to everyone else that I have missed.
Speak soon
Ba
x

Opps Cat just saw your post - have a great weekend!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks hun   you too .. x


----------



## NuttyJo

morning!   

i have been sick this morning but im thinking that it may have something to do with the excess alcohol i had last night   still got twinges in my side and not sure why but no af yet either

davis, i was going to test but i kinda messed it up by not peeing on it enough so it didnt work! only i could do that hey!!!   going to leave it a few more days and see what happens as its my first cycle of clomid and it could be making my cycle a bit longer. dunno why but im feeling very pesimistic (spelling?!!) and dont want to build my hopes up for a huge fall  

hello fi and cat, hows the fingers this morning?! haha that sounds rather rude  

max where are you? 

hello kel, hows the heartburn? did you sort something out? hope you're feeling a bit better xxx

hi sukie, cleg, ba, fa and everyone else (sorry minds gone blank) hope you all have a fab bh weekend


----------



## max_8579

kellixxx said:


> max the second line prob means you are going to ov in the next 24/36 hours. some ppl don't get darker lines Hun. just have plenty of
> 
> jabs ain't to bad i had them for 6m with dd. didn't have a clue what i was taking. i was ssoooooo young
> 
> wish i still was.
> 
> it makes me sick that they blame every thing on weight. these days if you broke your arm they would blame your weight
> 
> I hate the way these Dr and cons can decide when we have kids its just not right. they should let all us be in charge   then there would be baby's all over  Thanx kelli,its painful down there now so i hope somethings happening.xxx
> 
> good luck you will get there in the end. its all worth it.xx
> 
> kel


----------



## max_8579

Thanx kelli,hope something is happenin as its a bit tender down there. 

Hi jo im here.xxx

Thanx cat hope your ok.


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls.

Cat and Jo, thank you so much for thinking of me and all the bubbles you blew me. You are very kind and thoughtful. And thank you to everyone else for thinking of us yesterday too.    

As expected it was a very, very sad day. Because we were travelling from Liverpool we met the rest of the family at the church. When the funeral cars pulled up the youngest was waving to me and smiling at me and was first out of the car. She ran over and gave me a massive hug and held on to me so tight - my heart just broke for her and it was so hard not to let the tears out. She looked like a little princess in a lilac dress her mum had brought her to be a bridesmaid at her wedding next year. Both the kids were so, so brave though. The eldest carried the coffin and read a tribute which again was heartbreaking, but he did so well. The church was packed and there weren't enough seats as there were so many there. Also there were more flowers than I've ever seen at any funeral. It was lovely to see so many people wanting to remember her and pay their respects. Afterwards I spent most of the time with the youngest girl as she has always really liked me (for some reason) and the wake was in a hall so we went around exploring that. She has a very inquisitive mind and is still processing things, and was asking me lots of questions about her mum, the funeral and death. I only hope I gave her answers that were helpful at her young age. Then we went back to FIL and step MIL's house and I let the youngest do my nails and face and I did hers. I think I was a little more sympathetic to her than she was to me, as in the chip shop on our way home I got laughed at by everyone in there - too much glitter apparently! Anyway, I can only hope that we managed to take her mind off things for a few hours. So, so sad still - the kids are so lovely and an absolute credit to her. No child should ever have to go through that though. 

Anyway, I just wanted to thank you all for your kind thoughts and support, it really means a lot and you are such lovely ladies. I hope you all have a lovely bank holiday weekend. We're going over to my mum's today until Monday, but I'll be peeking in to check you're all ok. Hope you have a good one and the sun shines on you all.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## fallen angel

AWWW Rosie that post just broke my heart, what a sad day it must have been, I cant imagine how hard a day it was.  hope youre okay hun x x x


----------



## cleg

rosie have sent you a pm hunny ((((hugs))))

to al a big hello sorry this is going to be short, aint been on as had a bad day at the hosp the other day + was told too fat for IVF my BMI needs to be 30 so they say + its a shocking 31  

off tommorow on hols so prob wont get on tommorow, just wanted to pop on + say thinking of you all + hope your all doing ok  

type to you all in 2 weeks  

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Shellebell

OMG girls   at you last night 

Rosie ~  I am glad things went as well as they could of yesterday  
Max ~    I hope things have 'happened' hun
Jo ~ It ain't over til the fat lady sings and I ain't singing!!!  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi shellebelle and thanx hun,im feeling right sorry 4 myself at mo.was supposed to be going to a bbq butstayed at home all alone as i dont feel like it.Every1 there will av there kids with them and i just cant face it at mo.xxx


----------



## kellixxx

good morning girls how are you all today??



take care kel


----------



## Shellebell

Morning

I am sat here watching TV and on the laptop, trying to relax and 'meditate' before I go to a Christening today. I am being Godmother for my mates.

Max ~ I know exactly what you mean. I not only have this mate with new baby, but also my other 2 best mates. Emotions swing from   to    and that's even before I am on the   pills     

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Kiah

Hi guys

Sorry I have not been around much I have kind of being sticking my head in the sand this cycle and pretending I have never even heard of clomid, PCOS or IF    

Huge   for the BFNs    Hope everyone is hanging in there...

Thank you for my bubbles - always appreciated  

Will be back when I find a spade and dig my head back up again.

Matty xx


----------



## fallen angel

wow isnt it quiet on here today, you all must be out and about enjoying the bank holiday weekend, Im taking it easy today nursing a bit of a hangover, not really ill just tired. Hope evryones doing okay, Jo how you doing hun, you peed on any more sticks yet? Im soo hoping its a bfp for you, and the lack of a/f sounds pretty promising too  , keep us all posted hun, well thats all from me for now, gonna get some grub from kebab shop and watch tv til bedtime, tata 4 now, love to all x


----------



## margocat

Hello ladies, I'm sorry not to have been in touch, but have just got back from a weeks holiday in Spain at DH.  Was very relaxing and feel much better for it. 

Have tried to catch up but can't get through the 35 pages of messages since I went away.  

Rosie - wanted to send you love and best wishes, very sorry to hear about your news, sounds like you were a star looking after kids at the funeral, am sure that will have helped them get through the day.  Nothing helpful to add really, it must be a very hard time.  Try to look after yourself as well, as that's important too.

Hope everyone else it okay - fingers crossed Cat for testing on Wed. Matty - I know exactly what you mean.  Cleg - they want shooting with this whole inflexible BMI thing - crazy.

I have thrown caution to the wind on the diet front whilst on holiday and have eaten precisely what I wanted, which is madness I know, but I thought SOD IT!  Am on day 27 today so should be thinking about testing tomorrow, but got results from day 18 bloods whilst away (couldn't do day 21 as would have already been in Spain) and pregestrone level was less than 1, which means no ovulation this month.  Was exceedingly fed up, as Clomid worked a treat last month (first month) with P level o 53 on day 21.  

We made a decision to get a private referral to MFS in Manchester whilst we were away - I am naturally impatient and tend to want to control things, and can't bear sitting around wondering from month to month whether it will have worked etc.  DH's SA results aren't great anyway - so think the sooner we get started on IUI the better.  Damn annoying (huge understatement but I don't have the words tonight). 

Wishing all you brave ladies lots of love and sending love and hugs. 

MC
xxx


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone

Sorry it has been so long since I have been on here.  I hope you are all ok.  I am on my last clomid popping day today.  Have had a little bit of a rough time with this cycle- I have had sudden   fits and I just can't explain it.  My dh thinks I'm not happy but stupid as it sounds I'm not sad really - I don't know if it's the pills or what but I have never had it before.  I just can't shake it.  Anyway my scan is on Fri 31st hopefully it's good news this time - I really need it.      to you all.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies .. Back from my little jaunt   ..and have been falling over again!   (I wasn't piddled honest!)  and bruised the old inflatables 
   (.)(.) ..good job I hav lots of cushioning there as went down with quite a crash ! 

Mum told me not to move as thought I had surely broken something but NO .. I dusted off and just grazed hands and bruised bust !  and a bit winded! 

I am umming and ahhing   about possibly having an operation to repair them, they recommended it to me when they checked me out.. they checked me out under anaesthetic as didn't believe it was as bad as the physios had said it was ..and they can force it around more when you are asleep..and when they woke me up they said oooh boy yes it is bad and its a wonder you can still walk with it like that ..but I have developed strong leg muscles to make up for it ...so have thick solid legs (so attractive not) they recommended an op that takes a muscle out of my lower leg and they use it to repair my ligaments (don't ask me how !) so if I lose my job it might be a good time to have it done although I will need both sides doing ..and with all the MRSA etc around not sure if it is worth the risk ..cos yes I do fall over on the slightest uneven pavements..but MRSA is horrible if I do have it done I may try and retrain to do something else jobwise at the same time. 

Sukie and Fi you have been very quiet today ?? Hope you are ok .. Sukie keep positive hun   I have been having wierd pains all weekend..so not sure if I will make it to the end of the week.. felt icky at times but nothing much..

Have got some nice lavender plants and loads of bulbs to plant tomorrow .. it will be nice to have lots of flowers come up in the spring.. and the Lavender will hopefully stop the local cats using my garden as a toilet !   must remember to use garden gloves and keep washing my hands .. don't want that cat nasty thing you can get toxoplasmosis or something like that  

Its been such a gorgeous day today..went round my brother and sil's for a bbq this evening .. rather pleasant ..had a weak pims with loads of fruit in which was delicious  

So whats everyone been up to this weekend??..I was supposed to be going out tomorrow with a friend but she has called it off ..which I am quite pleased about really as it means I can have a lie in and finish my garden bits and painting the garden furniture ..I have a chair and a half to finish off .. 

I saw some nice wooden screening today for my garden ..has anyone tried that ? it looks a lot easier than putting fence panels up and I just need something to screen out the nosey neighbour !!

I saw a lovely seat with a gazebo type thing above it as well ..it was £199 and I thought that would look great in my garden ! with nice clematis and stuff grown up it .. trouble is I have real trouble imagining what will fit in my tiddly garden ..I would probably get it home and it would take up all of my garden ha ha 

My Mum was really rude in the place we went to ..there was this very very pregnant woman and she was very very skinny with a huge bump and a very tight top on so you could see her belly button etc sticking out ..she did look a bit odd just because she was so thin otherwise and was obviously about to drop ! ..but I was shocked at how judgemental my Mum was ..she thought she should be wearing entirely different attire lol .. thought to myself well its a good job that I wear floaty clothes isn't it .. just in case     she said are you carrying on with that ... as if it was a trip to the shops but I managed to stay calm and restrained which is difficult sometimes with my Mum 

Well all the fresh air has worn me out so off to bed after catching up with some of your posts.

Sending everyone       
and Rosie its a pleasure hun ..you sound like you were a real star at the funeral and brought a bit of light into that little girls life. 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Rosie ,just wanted to say....... big hugs to you, what an emotional day it must have been for you, and how hard at times..........

Have had a busy wekend, spent most of friday on M5, then Sat went with DH, DSS and friend and her kids to a common, took bbq and had some fun, lounging around,eating and then cricket!! but it was a good laugh,. Today it was swimming followed by bbq at my SIL's, that was lovely but so hard at times as all they talked about was their holiday in 2 weeks... the one were going on too but none of them know lol.. As the beers flowed I was worried Dh would let something slip, but we got through it ok, one more weekend with them prior to it to go (would hate to spoil suprise at this late date!) and just cant wait to turn up on MIL's b/day there, knocking the door saying "interflora" with a bunch of flowers...... Oh were little devils me and Dh   ....
On way back up M5 today we played name that tune, all the way back to the 70's, it was fun though, your as old as you feel arent you?

Well hope everyone is enjoying their bank  holiday weekend, Cat a big hug to your bruised self OUCH!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat your into all the craft stuff arent you? was just wondering if you have any idea where i could buy "sliced log" the stuff with the bark still around it, like the plaques you can get door numbers on.. have even tried e bay... racking my brains now ......

your mu sounds like she can be as insensitve as mine, no one knows until theyre in your position do they, big hugs xx


----------



## Shellebell

Morning girls   

The christening went well, had a few drinkies    Fell into bed and into a deep sleep at about 11 ish.I have now been up since 3 as I woke up sooooo hot  

Cat ~ I would say 'kiss your bruises better'    
Fi ~ I couldn't find anywhere that does the wood, I ended up having to go out and 'pick myself'

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

lack of personals today.... am rather hungover   have totally fallen off the wagon and not sure why as af still not arrived. maybe im in denial?   was in bed by 6.30pm last night as was slightly worse for wear   

cat, i thought you was on about getting your (.)(.) fixed when i started reading your post!    

hello to everyone, hope you're all having a good bank holiday xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha Jo well could do with a reduction lol.. from ( . ) ( . ) 
to this (.) (.) ha ha 

But then I would lose my cushioning if I fall over     Jo can imagine you sitting there trying to fit in my ligaments and a muscle out of my leg into my boobs     you crack me up..but reading it back it was a bit garbled ..see it only takes a weak pims and I am acting sozzled ! such a cheap date!

Jo you really should test hun cos if you are pregnant and keep drinking loads you would be really upset   ..but if you are not ..then you can drink some more ! to drown your sorrows..

Fi ..Have never tried that either ..there are so many different crafts and not had a go at fire starting or wood things.. may be worth speaking to a wood merchant/forester see if they can do this for you..I imagine they are probably done for manufacturers..rather than retail..but we love a challenge !

Shellebelle I can understand why you wouldn't want to kiss my bruises better as you might suffocate      

Flower Le ..Big hug to you my darlin.. some cycles you just feel bruised and battered (pardon the pun) emotionally right from the start don't you ..when you think you have just had a negative cycle and then you get the beloved Witch    like a slap in the face and then the crazy drugs ..its no wonder we are all loopy sometimes ..I know what you mean about not being unhappy ..you can be happy with life in general but this takes over you like a cloud and sometimes I think you need to treasure youself..take the time out that you need..pamper yourself .. watch funny films anything that makes you feel good and accept that the crazy drugs can make you feel low but they hopefully do us good in other ways                  hopefully it will ease up soon hun and hope you get a BFP very soon x

Right I am on here as putting off doing jobs .. got Lavender to plant ..chairs to finish painting ..washing up to do .. ironing to do but that can wait   I hate ironing ..pet hate !! Vacuuming.. tidying up .. I need to go to PC world and get a wireless connection for my pc then I can move it out of the hall !! cos its getting on my nerves here ! not sure if they are open today tho.. anyway rabble over ..

Oh update on me ..more of the same really ..had vague period type pains for two weeks ..nipples were sore last night but think that was the gravel burn     will do a test on wed and one on friday..

Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hi Just a quick one I hope you are all enjoying the bankholiday 

I tested today though my official test date is not till Fri but it's been starting to do my head in  and it was a     
I know it could be to early but over the last few days I have felt it would be negative. 
Positive vibes to you all x x    

Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat

ITS TOO EARLY BAD GIRL BAD GIRL !!   it means nothing sweetie ..the only reason I tested earlier is because I did the deed a lot earlier than you but I have longer cycles ..so don't give up hun.. and a lot of people are convinced they are not pregnant ..my friend who is about 8 wks now for example ..was convinced she wasn't so please don't give up  
               
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Have blown you lots of bubbles hun for good luck ..please don't give up makes me want to cry at even the thought of you not getting a bfp by next weekend..so WE ARE NOT GIVING UP .. all postive vibes to Sukie please                                                                                                                                                                     
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

sukie   don't give up hunni next month might be yours please stay    


Cat     you crack me up. How are your bruises??

Maj how are you?? was your party good??//


Jo please test Hun you have got Me a bag of nerves  

Big hugs and lots of           to all the girls hope your all having a great weekend



I'm going for my first scan tomorrow at 3.15 Sssoooooooo worried but existed if that makes any seance   hope i can see a strong heart beet. good luck me.lol



love kel

xx xx


----------



## Guest

Cat What are you like I hadn't even cried today now reading your post I have! but not in a bad way it's good to know you care that much . Right I won't give up just yet if you don't and we will see what fate has instore for us                                                       

Kel Thanks for the kind words and good luck at your scan


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am not giving up til the fat witch sings ..   and I have gagged her     

Sorry for making you cry ..xx
Cat x


----------



## Guest

here's some lucky bubbles


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yum yum ..I fancy pizza ..why do I fancy pizza I don't know ..might have to send for one lol  

Right gardening to be done ..catch you later ..oh Sukie..can't you have the sh*ts so you don't have to go to work this week .. avoid the questions..actually no umm what could you have ..actually in your line of work the sh*ts is probably the best thing to have cos they won't want you in with that will they  

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOh lovely bubbles thanks Sukie x


----------



## jojo29

Hi everyone,
Blimey, blink and you miss so much on here!!
Kel, you have a 'made in Corfu'...How fantastic, you must be over the moon!!! Hope all goes well tomorrow, it will be absolutely fine..how exciting..
No luck for me in Italy, mind you it was hardly relaxing...never take a driving holiday if your other half gets road rage...what a song and dance driving around Italy with him, I can tell you.  Still the holiday finished with a bang, he fell in the Grand Canal in Venice, one minute he was moving a plastic bottle, next minute he was under!!!It was sooooooooooo funny, best part of the trip!
I'm quite pleased to report that this second month of clomid is much better than the first, no crying, shouting, screaming, headaches to report, however having said that I am not sure I ovulated this month, no change in CM. I didnt get round to using OPKs..
I'm CD 17 so another 2 weeks to wait...
We've arranged a sperm test this week, he's taking it in on Wednesday as we've only had one before and all it said was 'a large number of motile sperm', which isnt much use...So we're abstaining at the moment...no fun I can tell you...three days without...I hope it comes back ok..better to know now I think.
Disappointing weather here in the North West...Anyone got sun?
Jojox


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its trying to be sunny here    Well I have planted my lavender and other shrubs and now all I can smell is cat poo..I wore gloves and have thoroughly washed my hands ..think it must hav got up my nose urgh   apparently holly leaves work quite well so hoping to get some off my brother who has a large holly tree in his garden..

It looks nicer having a few plants..just got lots of bulbs to plant this afternoon now.. 
Jo Jo ..Sorry your dh drove you mad but glad you had the last laugh  
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Hi all
Just a quickie from me - I will come on tomorrow and catch up properly.

Sukie - I tested early after my IVF and got a BFN. Then I tested the day before test date and got a BFN and on test day I got a BFN in the morning. I didnt test again for a week and it was BFP then. My clinic said it was probably late implantation so please dont give up hope just yet! Sending you lots of    
Ba
x


----------



## jojo29

Err, poo smell..not nice.  I know what you mean though, my garden smells of cat pee and I am staying well away from any gardening activity, just in case..well that's what I tell him in doors  .. cold and overcast here, just put my heating on!
Jojox


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its nice and sunny here .. and my washing is drying nicely on the line.. have painted a bit more of the garden furniture and planted the bulbs so think that is me done for today .. might have a lie down and read my book for a bit .. nice and peaceful zzzzzzz

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cheers Shelley, I guess thats what Ill have to do... 

Cat, hows the boobies and gravel burn!   did you succumb to the pizza?

Jo, hope the hangovers lifting... and that you got a BFP suprise waiting...sooner you find out the better..

Suskie, that was so naughty,young lady!!   you can only be dissapointed testing that early,now please wait til Friday, and 
only listen to your logical head, I know you cant wait to find out hun, but this can only cause you upset, were all rooting
for you..               

Kel, good luck with your scan tomoz, you must be so excited..

Jojo, glad you enjoyed your hols, and all with a built in DH show! road rage and dips in the water! Good luck this cycle.

Davis, hope things are better for you and DH now.....

Hi to all you ladies


----------



## NuttyJo

Sukie! its way too early to test mrs   keep     and wait till friday

i have been a good girl today and not had nothing bad to drink, just water allllll day. keep getting weird sharp pains in my (.)(.)   someone commented on how big they looked today aswell... starting to get my hopes up now, wish it comes true. am testing tomorrow for definite. do i have to pee on the stick first thing? cos if i do then i will have to wait till wed   

kel, good luck for the scan! hope im not stressing you out too much lol 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo You should be able to test any time of day once you are past your AF due date..but they say best to use morning wee as stronger.. good luck hun x

Fi ..The boobies are a bit tender today including my nipples so not sure if that is due to falling on them or some other reason.. still getting these wierd pains so if not pregnant makes me wonder what else is going on in there .. lots of little aliens moved in or something!

Pizza yes I did succumb I had veggie with added ground beef yum I decided as I was working hard in the garden I deserved it ..thats all I have eaten all day tho.. 
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya just a quick 1 from me i am so tired will catch up tomorrow.

  Hope every 1 had a nice bank holiday weekend.xxx 

We had family round 4 a bbq on sun and went for a picnic 2day,was a bit chilly though.xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Everyone

10 pages to catch up on so decided to post before reading, otherwise you would not hear from me for a few more days!!! 

Well holiday in Wiltshire was great, very relaxing - horrible being back really (except I did miss you guys) Longleet was really good and it was lovely to see the animals roaming relatively free. It really made me think about the keeping of animals in cages - including my rabbits! I have 7 rabbits (all neutered!) and have decided they should have free roam of my garden, which is only about 40ft but securely fenced on all sides. Anyway, there I was today merily letting all my rabbits run around and it suddenly dawned on me that they would have to go back in their hutches at night for their own safety. I really wish I had web cam and you could have seen me trying to round them up this evening - hilarious to an onlooker I am sure! Successfully caught 6 rabbits but one is still on the loose. His name is Sooty but I think I will have to rename him Free Range Fred! Will try catching him tomorrow - he has decided to hide under the hutches.

Well, I am in a rather sad mood as I keep worrying about the pregnancy and assuming the worst. Scan 8 days ago showed everything was fine but can't help wondering if anything has gone wrong since. I am now 9+3. Appart from sore (.) (.) and painful twinges I have no preg symptoms at all. Everyone keeps saying sickness is a sign of a healthy pregnancy but I don't have any. I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow afternoon - paperwork type appointment I think. Not sure I will find anything less than seeing the baby very reasuring. I know this all probably sounds really sillly but I am really worried, for no particular reason. I am also conscious that this may all sound rather selfish as so many people are still waiting for their BFPs. Sorry

Will now do a bit of reading to find out how you all are.

SS


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hey SS not everyone has sickness and lots of symptoms hun ..try and keep positive x
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hi shooting star,

          Glad you had a nice hol  We went to longleat in march,we stayed in a travel lodge nearby and went in again the next day,we really enjoyed it and my goddaughter loved it.The monkeys wrecked our friends car  They were in front of us and we were in stitches  not funny really.x

Hope everything goes wellfor you and stop worrying you need to be worry free.xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Cat, will try and keep things in perspective.

Max, We stayed in a travel lodge in Frome. We also followed friends round the monkey bit and watched them take the car appart. We got away without any damage!

SS


----------



## NuttyJo

hello everyone, wheres the sunshine gone?!! 

ss, im sure everythings fine hun so try not to worry unneccessarily, we are all here for you so stay    

max & ss, ive always wanted to go to longlet but dh refuses to go to anymore sarafi parks as the last one we went to our car ended up catching fire in the lions enclosure!   it was the hottest day of the year and we had taken my two cousins for the day out and dh kept messing about with the air con button which then caused an electrical fire under the bonnet... was so scared at the time but its funny now   i kept argueing in my head whether i wanted to make a run for it and be eaten by lions or whether i would like to burn to death! luckily, the rangers saved us so i didnt need to make that choice lol

cat, smelling any better today?   

last night i had the worst night sweats since starting these tablets and now im concerned as im not sure what it means. the bedroom was freezing (thanks to an air cooler!) but i was pouring with sweat (poooo smelly!!) also had a scary dream where i was going for a scan to see if i was pregnant but they didnt find any babies   i was convinced i was having triplets and i just broke down crying as my pregnant sister came with me for the scan   anyway, going to get a test later to put my mind at rest   will let you all know what the result is 

love jo xxx


----------



## Davis

Morning all - hope the bank weekend was good. 

SS - I can honestly say that the whole 'sickness is a sign of a strong pregnancy' thing is a load of old cobblers. I threw up the whole time my last pregnancy including the morning that I was going in for my D&C when my baby was already dead. It really is in the hands of fate (God?). But do be careful in the garden as there is a toxoplasmosis (spell?) germ that you can pick up from cat poo which is harmfull in pregnancy. Good luck today.

Jo - have you tested yet or are you still living the dream. Did you have bloods and if so did you ov? It sounds very hopeful, I wouldnt be able to go as long as you without testing - how do you do it because I need some of it   Oh and so does Sukie   OMG just read your post - that sounds very scary. Death by burning or lions, what a choice!

Kelli - good luck with the scan today. You must be nervously excited. I will be thinking of you  

Fi - DH and I are walking a knife edge at the moment. Its been better but its also been worse. The funny thing is that all this is happening while we are on a break from ttc, even though its only 1 cycle. I dont have the time to waste spending anymore time out and if I could do this without him I would (naughty me for even thinking that but I cant help it). 

JoJo - welcome back. I had to laugh about your DH and road rage as I can imagine my DH would be exactly the same   Sperm tests are very nerve racking things for our men so I hope that it all goes well. Is he doing it in the clinic or at home? I have been seen racing into clinic carrying a vial of sperm before and wondered what would have happened if I had an accident on the way.

Cat - your garden sounds lovely, I love lavender and have always wanted to make lavender champagne. Not long till test day for you now   

Max - hope you are feeling abit better. Sounds like you had a nice weekend I fancy going on a picnic but it always ends up raining these days.

Nix - what have you been up to? You've been very quiet this weekend. Are you back at work now?

Hello to Sukie, Shelly, Em and everyone else I have missed.

Well not much to report, I have my drugs in the fridge and am just waiting for a/f. She should arrive next week. Yesterday was the anniversary of when I found out my last pregnancy was over so I was a bit sad but I have been sad about both of my m/c the whole month. Funny I keep thinking I would have had a little one 2 years old and one 1 year old (even though thats not strickly correct) this month and instead I am waiting to start tx.  Still like my mum says I cant think like that!
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girls   where as the   gone  



Cat i will pay you to do my back garden pleasssseeeeeeeee  

my next door neighbour has the worst garden i have ever seen. its past his windows all bramble and ivy bushes. they all grow over my fence   we did get a new lawn but the roots have eaten me grass. once i did tell him i was going to set fire to his garden   i got DH to go in and drag it all back off my new fence. any 1 fancy helping to smack him 1  


Fi are you feeling any better Hun?


Jo pleasssseeeeeeeeee TEST NOW we cant wait any longer  



anglus how is your sickness?? hope your feeling better.


Davis how are thing with your DH? any better?

yes I'm very scerd to go to the scan i told DH i wanted to cancel it. then i can stop in my own little dream world. (how sad  )


SS glad you had a fab holl. are you all chilled now?


Nix where are you hiding? hope your ok?


Maj where have you diserpierd too. i hope your OK after your big party and not  



Rosie i hope you and your family are OK.



max we had a picnic ended up been 30 of us sat in the park. i think we looked like a asbo family   
how are you feeling??



Jojo thanks Hun.xx glad you had a nice time and the clomid are better for you. good luck  


suike how are you hope your OK Hun?



hello to every 1 else sorry i have missed you off but just to many names to remember   



well I'm OK very worried about scan. cant sleep and very grumpy. so god help who ever gets my hormones today. poor people well i might just go and take it out on my scruffy neighbour   


ttfn




kel

xx xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning !!

I'm back at work now (boooooooo) so that means I'm back on FF again!!

How you all doing ?  Far too many pages to catch up on ??

It's very weird being clomid free this month - DH asked me yesterday what day I was on and I had no clue !!!

Am on a starvation diet now - have put on on much weight on the past 4 months on the clomid and the holiday didn't help either!

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo

hey, well did a test and it was what i was expecting-  bfn

spose i deserve it after all this drinking ive done this weekend. 

least i get to stick around this crazy board for a bit longer 

love jo xxx


----------



## fallen angel

Awwww jo  im so sorry hun, I really thought it was going to be bfp for you especially with a/f staying away, how cruel is that! Dont beat yourself up about the drinking hunny, weve all doe it, hope youre okay hunny, love FA x


----------



## kellixxx

Or jo im so sorry hun   please dont give up hope and stay  


This month could be yours.xxxxxxxxxxxx





kel


xx xx


----------



## linlou17

hi everyone i have missed loads as have not been on computer for a few days as dp been hogging it!!!!!

jo i am sorry your test was negative but keep   and i am sure it will happen for you soon.

i am now on day 55 and no af!!! been back to docs re my rash and my cycle got to do another test if negative again will then refer me back to hospital!! i hate doing tests i have built up a real phobia of them i would just rather af came if i am not pg that way it feels as if i have just come on but when i do a test its so much more upsetting to me as it is then like telling you straight you are not pg ... again!!!!!!!!! HELP!! i need to chill i am my own worst enemy with stress but cant help it anyway signed off work for another 2 weeks so time to re coop and will hopefully be able to drop some hours at work dp thinks it will be a good idea and who am to argue ive quite got used to being a lady of leisure although i could do with out the spots!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shellebell

Afternoon all

Jo ~ Sorry it was a bfn  
Keli ~ Are you sure that the 'person next door' isn't me  Just described my garden so well  
Linlou ~ Loads of  hun. I hope you are feeling better soon

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Had my scan and im not sure what is going on? she said there was a youk,sack and poss fetal poll but wasnt sure. i thorght i could see a flicker in the little black dot but she couldnt see it so no heart beat yet. im so sad now just sat and cryed and now im going for another cry                    she has booked me in for the 11th but im not so conferdent now i wish i just canceld today. I went and gave the results to my if nurse and she tryed her best to asure me but it just knocked me for 6. Dont know what i was expecting to see  


bye from me  


love kel


----------



## NuttyJo

kel dont worry, ive been reading on here that many ladies dont see a heartbeat at this early stage and it usually takes till just over 7 weeks to show up. keep positive babe, we're all here for you ok     im sure things will be fine xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Awww Kel Sending you loads of  I'm sure reading other posts that you don't see a heartbeat til at least 7-8 weeks. Try to keep   hun


----------



## kellixxx

thank you for your kind words girls  


kel


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Hello girls!

Just wondered if I could join you.  Me and DH been ttc for 2 years and I am currently awaiting af so that I can start my 4th cycle of Clomid.  Am approx CD33 and I have only had mild af pains and nothing else.  normally get vv sore bbs about a week before af but nothing as yet.  Was just wondering if I should go to G.P about lack of af and waiting to start Clomid?

Tinkerbelle78


----------



## kellixxx

Welcome to ff tinkerbelle 

some girls on here have very long cycles. but your cons might help you bring on af if your worried.


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh I leave you lot alone and everyone becomes sad     to you all .. I am off to Ikea so won't be on til later ..but just wanted to give you all a big hug for those that are feeling down.. and I have heard that often the early scans don't show anything up properly! so don't lose hope but I know it must be hard        

I have been having wierd dizzy spells today  
Cat x


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Thanks for the advice.

Am not actually seeing my consulatant until December.  i'm not being monitored, they have given me 50mg of Clomid and I have had positivce OPK and the consultant is happy to carry on.  May need to take a trip to the G.P (who is very good) and see what she suggests!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the clomid girls Tinkerbell and lots of luck to you  

Kel as the girls said a lot of women do not see a heart beat any thing up to 8 weeks   

Jo I'm sorry you got a BFN  Good luck for your next cycle  

Ba Good luck starting soon  

SS Try not to worry hun it all sounds like it is going as it should. A lot of women have hardly any symptoms  

Cat I hope all is going well for you  

Sukie

Hey Fi 

Well I have not tested I'm being good now but not that hopefull, but we will see  

Hi to everyone Ive missed


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all

Kel have p/m'd you hun xx


----------



## jojo29

Hello everyone,
Kel, I have met so many women on my journey who have been for an early scan and seen what you are experiencing and at the next scan all was fine, it is just some woman implant late and it's just too soon for the scanner...don't get too upset hun, just try and stay positive for your little bean until your next scan...
We did our sperm test today, I say we cause I had to be involved in the process, DH made a remark about putting the pot in my mouth!!! MEN!!!  he wanted me involved because apparently the more turned on a man is the more sperm present, allegedly...I was so shocked by how little fluid there was it just covered the bottom of the pot, I thought after 2/3 days abstaining it would half fill the tub!  How is when it's in or on you it looks like there's tons of it (Sorry to be graphic) but in a pot it looks sparse?  Anyway I have been on the internet and apparently 2 mil volume is normal and a teaspoon is 5 ml so I think his volume would appear to be normal. Now we play the waiting game.. 
Jojox


----------



## *Bev*

Sorry for gatecrashing, Kelli I had an early scan and saw nothing but an empty sac.  It wasn't until 8wks we saw the heartbeat.  It happens a lot honey.  Stay strong and think positive (easier said than done I know!)  Its normally down to late implantation, you may know when you ovulated but you never know when the embryo implanted, that window is often to blame for disappointing early scans.

Good luck

Bev xx


----------



## kellixxx

Thank you bev. Im trying to be as   as i can. its just hard aint it? when you want it so bad.


thanx kel.xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Change of plan not going to Ikea tonight as doh ! remembered at the last minute that my tesco shopping is coming tonight between 7-9 so wasn't sure I would have been back in time..so going tomorrow night instead..

Well Done Sukie for staying away from the tests lol..can't promise I will do the same tomorrow am tho ! I am fine had the dizzy's but I have had them before and had a negative so it doesn't mean anything ..I kept thinking all day ooh I havn't had the AF type pains but then had some this afternoon.. so who knows whats going on in there ..prob find I have a cyst or something lol instead of a baby bean..

Jo ..Sorry it was bfn for you ..good luck for next time ..could you have ovulated later than you thought or anything ? or is that def it for this cycle ? It is frustrating when AF doesn't arrive cos it means you can't just get on with things.. we will have to do an AF dance for you ..or a late ovulation BFP dance lol

Fi ..How are you today hun ?

Kel ..How are you doing now hun .. it is so hard isn't it waiting ...but hoping next time you get the good news you want to hear    

Jo jo .. I know exactly what you mean ..using a donor means that I am used to that .... nice to know your partner is keeping you involved make sure you do the same whenever you have any painful or indignified procedure lol

Hi to everyone else  and a little dance for you all..

 

[fly]     [/fly]
[fly]    [/fly]
[fly]    [/fly]
[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]    [/fly]
 
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

I'm a bit better than i was thanks cat. at least i now know its a common thing. just wish the next 2ws would just fly bye now.lol



kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes lets hope it does hun x


----------



## max_8579

Hi kelli,

    Ive got my fingers and toes crossed 4 u hun    .Praying everything goes well 4 u


----------



## *Bev*

Kelli big hugs coming your way hun, I remember it so well.  I too was devastated and just couldn't imagine it turning out as it did!  xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I won't be testing tomorrow as I think I must have imagined ordering the digital tests off tescos as nothing in my order and nothing on my list ..I swear I did order them tho   guess its a good thing in some ways as at least when I test I am at home and don't have to go to work if negative as off after tomorrow although with the fridge freezer man coming in the morning and tesco direct and meter man coming in the afternoon I won't be able to hide away much ..but hopefully I won't have to cos will be happy with a positive ..but really not sure with all the pains I have been getting it totally drives you mental     
Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

Awww Cat  you get your bfp
Kelli ~ you are on your own little  now  
Sukie ~ topping up your   I hope you have tested too early hun 

Love n hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

where are you all?!! 

sorry for lack of personals, brain feels like mush today. 

if i did ovulate late this cycle could that mean i could still get a bfp? doubt it but im clutching at straws as dh wants us to stop trying for a while as my sisters baby is due in november and it will mess me up      feel like a failure, how poo is this if lark. 

just re-sent that empty arms thing to my email contacts, yes i am going crazy  

may have to go to bed before i do anything else silly!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Have lost the cat food too


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Found some tests that I got off e-bay a while back they are not clearblue or anything so how good they are I don't know but supposed to work with early testing so we shall see..     
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its   for me ..guess I would have been very lucky to have got pregnant with one attempt this cycle..so just waiting for the nasty witch to arrive now.

So Sukie I am sending you my last ounce of                

Cat x


----------



## Guest

Cat It's not over yet hun. I love ya loads and it will happen for you


----------



## maj79

Morning All

I have been reading since 7:30 this morning catching up on what I have missed and now I can't rememeber anything  

Kel   I know it is sooooo much easier said then done but try not to panic hun, if you have a quick look through peer support you will see quite a few queries on no heartbeat at 6/7 weeks. Can you not get them to test your hsg to try and give you some indication of what is happening  

Cat sorry for the BFN's, fingers crossed it is too early for you both    

Fi glad George is settled and I know it must be bitter sweet, good he is happy but how dare he move on so quick   

Nix Glad you had a good holiday, bet it feels like a million years ago now tho  

Davis how's things?? Have you started on your drugs or you going to leave it for a bit

Max sorry you are feeeling a bit down   , I think we are entitled to every now and again for what we go through, I hope your DH is helping to cheer you up, it does sound like you have got a good one there  

Rosie hope you and bump are OK   

JOJO why is it that men only have too do one little thing and they still need help with that  

Sukie have you atill not tested??

Hello to Margcoat, Matty, Jo, Shellbelle and anyone else I have missed.

Well II hve had a cracking weekend, spent wayyyyy too much of it drunk but I'm not complaining  
Went that quick that I got a shock when I realised I had taken all of my Clomod for this month and not a single side effect yet wahooooooooo. Well I am back in work now so I will be on a bit more now  

Em xx


----------



## NuttyJo

cat remember its not over till af arrives, im going to re-test tomorrow incase (   ) it was just a slow starter (bit like dh...   ) so we can test together and lets hope we both get our miracles we are praying for   

kel, hpe you're feeling a bit better now knowing its not uncommon not to see a heartbeat yet. im sure on the next scan everything will be perfect babe

rosie, how you feeling? hope everythings ok

fi, what you up to? you're being rather quiet! 

fa, max, maj, ba how you all feeling today? 

hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a fab day ladies 

im off to be sick again     i just know its my body playing tricks on me  

love jo xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girls sorry for no personals.x


Thank you for all your kind words and support. where would i be with you all eh?


Well who knows what the future hold suppose i will find out in 2 weeks.


Sorry you got bfn cat and Jo  


all take care kel

xx xx


----------



## Davis

Morning all

Cat - sorry about the BFN, lets hope that its just too early  

Kelli -   stay strong and fingers crossed its all just down to dates

Jo - hope you are feeling better soon. Could it be a/f on her way? Maybe you should test again if you feel sick?

Em - welcome back! I am just waiting for a/f and then I start IUI. Should arrive next week (I think?).

Jojo -     your post made my sides ache! I have never joined DH before, I just know that I would get the giggles and then it would be all over. But she tells me they have really good porn and we laugh about how they must have subscriptions. Apparently they have something for everyone. And DH is even able to compare porn between clinics  

Sukie - thanks for the support. Its amazing to see you so stoic (spell?), but like I said I even got a BFN on test day when I wasnt so you just never know. 

Hi to everyone else
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

Ho my   god I'm am soooooo   off now its sooooo unfair.

Just went out to bring my bin in and the scruffy   that lives up the street has just informed me she is 6 months pg with a baby girl bearing in mind she has 3 sons who are 10 8 and 7 months.


She cant look after the kids she has they are left to god and Providence in the gutter.


how **** is that



sorry for my rant


kel


----------



## NuttyJo

rang doctors and the receptionist said my 21 day bloods result showed progesteroe level of 77.6. she couldnt tell me anymore though?!! what does this mean? i have no idea if its good or bad   

am gonna google it i think


----------



## maj79

That is good Jo it means you have ovulated well done it's more then I can do  

Kel some people just don't realise how lucky they are and how much of a precious gift each child is 

Ba good luck with the icsi, do you have much side effects of the drugs you need for that??


----------



## max_8579

Hi jo,

  Yes that is very good as mine was only 3 last time and that is bad news.xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi everybody

kel got my fingers crossed all is ok for you it is probably just to early to show

jo and cat i know how you feel have done 3 tests all negative but a week later no af am going to retest again soon hopefully we just tested too soon


----------



## Crazy Fi

*Cat*, big hugs to you and don't give up yet this cycle.... 

*Max*, how you feeling now Hun? your very quiet lately...

*SS* Glad you had a good break, have you caught free range Fred yet lol? How did midwife go? don't fret about discussing
your worries with us Hun, you've got something you've dreamed of for so long and are looking for reassurance,and you've already
had a scare we'd all be the same I'm sure.. and keep us up to date on the latest, Lots of people have no morning
sickness and just sail through...

*Jo*, how you feeling and did you manage a sweat free night? good luck with your re testing..that was great results for the prog'..

*Davis*, try and hang in there with your DH troubles, firstly the ttc often causes hidden resentments due to the stress and
these have to come out, therefore things have to go down in order to come back up,hope thats all it is , you know where we are..

*Kelli*, how you feeling today Hun?

*Nix*, how you settling in back in the world of normality (normality?  ) are you back on track to ttc next month?

*Linlou * (or should I say lady of leisure) is the rash getting any better? hope you sort out your cycle soon..

*Shelley*, how you doing?

*Tbelle*, welcome and good luck..

*Suskie*, glad your being good and staying away from the testers, See how nice I'm being to you?? 

*Jojo* the sperm tests are a pain, its a bit like the relay races at school isn't it(only less oral) lol...

*Maj*, glad you had a great weekend, and yes George got a bloody cheek lol, but he is so happy and thats all that matters.

*Matty*, how are you feeling now hun?

*Angelus* hows it going, when is your next scan?

*Rosie*, your very quiet, how are things with you right now?

Hi to all

Well would like you ladies advice:

As you know have very limited clomid for future, 2 months in fact... and then thats it, We planned to get healthier before taking it, have only lost 7lbs (as put 5 back on  ) not good I know.(still nearly 5 stone to loose) Also my a/f's have been really spasmodic for months now, on off bleeding for week before it sets in, which would cause inability to use clomid anyway. So anyway a/f arrived with vengeance yesterday, which would mean if I started taking it today, we'd be on day 12-22 on our hols. So anyway brainwave here, asked DH if he thought it would be good idea to take it and prob be fertile in Cyprus, when wed both be relaxed etc...... never a better time.. But DH understandably has reservations and feels I should loose more weight before we try as we only have 2 more attempts.. really unsure what to do and need to make my mind up be tonight... So is it leave longer for better odds or take now and hope relaxing holiday may be the catalyst?? what do you reckon ladies...really......


----------



## NuttyJo

tough one there fi, personally i would try it this month as the holiday may do you both some good and help things along. cyprus is a lovely romantic place so fingers crossed it works!


----------



## linlou17

fi thanks for the message as for what you should do i would be tempted to go for it holidays are the perfect time to relax and unwind and hopefully you will conceive i know its a hard decision to make but i find the waiting is the hardest.

i am now on day 56!!! what is going on?!!! doc says must re test if negative will ref to hospital but cant give me any explanation as to why i am like this he said that it may just be normal for me to have such an erratic cycle (oh why me!!)  i cant cope anymore.  fi has your cycle always been all over the place too? xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Not like this since I've been on clomid theyve ranged from 2wks to 65 days! I know its mad isnt it...


----------



## linlou17

mine were bit erratic when first stopped OCP and ttc but then settles to approx 36-41 days then i went on clomid for 3 months during that time i went 34, 31, 36 days after stopping clomid i have done 36, 43 days and now 56days still no af!! is there nothing that can be done to regulate cycle do you think it would be advisable to go on clomid again?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ..I would go for it hun .. you will still have one cycle left (I only have two left as well ..so we will do it together ..well not literally cos that would be kinky..but you know what I mean !) I would try and forget you are doing it tho and relax and have a great time ..but lots of great sex too !! 

If they bring in all these restrictions it will probably be the end of the road for me after my next 2 cycles as no way I could afford ivf privately .. makes me sad to think my Dad has spent thousands on some cheap tart yet that could have helped give him a grandchild..but I would never ask my parents for money.. 

it does mess with your head these long cycles .. it is just another cruel reality of life on the crazy drugs !

Linlou have you had any bleeding at all even a smear ? cos I had a very long cycle like that and it turned out that the tiny smear of blood that wasn't hardly anything at all was my period for that month..so had started a whole new cycle ..will they scan you to see whats going on?

Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hi fi,

    Sorry to give a different answer to every1 else but i think you should wait. As i am overweight and starting to realise the clomids not gonna work untill i do loose weight.With it being your last 2 goes i would try and lose the weight first and give yourself more chance.I know its not nice and very hard to do but it may well be worth it hun.
Thats what me and dh are gonna do when we get back from hols,lose some weight ready 4 when we go to a new clinic.xxx


----------



## Davis

Fi - I dont know how much weight you have to lose but if realistically you are carrying a bit too much then I think I would wait if I was you. I know its hard but I have conceived everytime I have lost my excess weight and been within my healthy weight range. I also know of others who put their BFP's down to weight loss after months of ttc. 
I am sure that you can always make a relaxing weekend away together later on. And besides, it means that you will be able to sit back with a cold G&T at sunset if your are not ttc this holiday.
Sorry to throw a curve ball, but I hope it helps!
Ba
x


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven’t been on here for a while but its been an awful weekend.

My best friend who was expecting at the beginning of December, miscarried on Bank Holiday Monday at 25 weeks pregnant. She had to give birth knowing that the baby was dead and there was no hope – I can’t begin to imagine how she’s feeling. I only know how devastated I was to miscarry at 8 weeks and that’s nothing compared to what she’s going through.

I also feel very guilty as when she told me she was pregnant I couldn’t help but feel jealous as she got pregnant on the first month of trying! Now of course I feel terrible and so sad for her and her DH and their 3 year old daughter.

Doesn’t help that we are on our last batch of clomid so I am already an emotional wreck.   Will have to try and be strong for them at the funeral next week as they will need moral support by the bucketload.

The world is a very unfair place sometimes.  Anyway – its nice to come on here and just go blaahhhhhhhhh, if you know what I mean – very therapeutic. 

Jo/Sukie – so sorry for BFN’s , it doesn’t get any easier does it 

Kel – you should be reassured by the advice on here as not seeing a heartbeat doesn’t mean anything at such an early stage. Try not to stress yourself out over it too much –it won’t help your little bean grow big and strong. 

SS – my cousin sailed through two pregnancies loving every minute, with no sickness or horrible symptoms at all, and now has 2 gorgeous healthy girls.  Enjoy!

Cat – good luck for testing    

Nix – welcome back hun, hopefully the no stress of no clomid may give you the BFP you want.   

Fi - I think if you probably already know the answer deep inside. Go with your instincts.

Right off to do some work now as its my first day back since last week – its also my birthday but I have never felt less like celebrating. At least it gives me an excuse to open a bottle of wine tonight though! 

At the hospital tomorrow morning for CD12 scan to see how my follies are developing, come on follies you know you can do it  

Essex G


----------



## maj79

Fi I know how you feel and I would deffo say wait till you have lost some weight especially since you only have the 2 courses left, if you had more then that I would say to hell with it. But at the end of the day only you can make that decision


----------



## kellixxx

Fi i wasn't going to take my clomid on my holl and look at me now. you never know what will happen Hun i would take it.




I feel a bit more reassured today thanks



kel


----------



## Nix76

Another quickie from me - work is manic at the moment. 

Kelli - sending you big  and lots of   hun.  

Fi - I think I would try and lose a bit of weight before I took my final 2 months worth.  I've heard of so many ladies who have achieved their BFP after losing weight and I know that personally my cycles are much more normal when I'm under the 30bmi threshold.  Ultimately though - the desicion is yours and your DH's and I wish you tons of luck whatever you decide  

E-Girlie - I am so sorry to hear about your friend darling   I can't even begin to imagine that hurt.  On a happier note - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!  Fingers crossed for growing follies tomorrow  

As for me, I have zero hope this month - let's face it, if it hasn't happened WITH the clomid it's not likely to happen without it.  Plus, we have only managed BMS about once at the right time this month cos - yet again! - we have visitors staying who come and go at very random times that has put the stop to our antics twice already this week!  It;s like being a teenager again !!

Anyhoo - back to work for me!

Hope everyone else is OK ??

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ..bet you are totally confused now


----------



## angelus

Hello all. 
just a really quick one from me.

Was rushed into hospital a few days ago with major dehydration and problems from being sick constantly. Lost just over 9lbs in 5 days. Been on drip and pumped full of meds. Just got home and wanted to say hi and i am still around! 

On a brighter note, they did another scan whilst i was in there and the baby is fine!! Nice strong heartbeat and it confirmed the fact that i concieved on 7-7-07. So Keli stop worrying it will all be fine xx


----------



## linlou17

cat had tiny tiny bit of blood so tiny you could hardly see it at all it was only coz i was looking so hard expecting to see it, could that be it? flippin heck i wish they were all like that!! so i could be on a whole new cycle now!!! why are things so complicated?!!

good luck with decision fi all you can dois whatever feels the most right at the time.

retested this afternoon and pg negative so will have to get back in touch with gp


----------



## linlou17

angelus hope you are feeling ok now what a shame you not been well but good news that all is well with baby take things easy sounds like you to rest take care chuck xx


----------



## kellixxx

angelus how are you feeling now? any better??


I bet you felt like this did you?


bis ((hugs)) hunxxxxxx


kel


----------



## zoie

hi everyone ive just started my 2nd cycle of clomid 
with the first cycle i did not respond enough so im hopeing that this one works and develope big enough follicles
doctor says that my dosage may need to go up  to get a result
i had 3 follicles last time rangeing from 8 to 11 on cd 11 and they told me not worth having the injection
figers crossed this time my body gets the idea


----------



## Crazy Fi

linlou, I think your consultant is the only one who can advise you about clomid but it seems so common for women to have 
erratic cycles when ttc, how long have you been off of it? Sorry to hear you got a BFN, big hugs to you xx

Cat, like you I cant afford ivf, so well fight to the bitter end together hun.. 

Max, Davis, Maj, Nix ... I know what your saying makes sense on one hand

Linlou, Cat, Kelli.. you all make sense on the other, oh so confused now!!!!

Thank you all for your advice xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ok will it down with DH later and see if we can come to decision, or maybe just try one cycle now and hold other back until post weight loss

Essex girl so sorry to hear about your friend, my x SIL's friend just lost her baby at 33 weeks, its too awful to even imagine
the pain isn't it? She got caught by accident and didnt want baby at first and has since blamed herself for it, irrational I 
know, its must be just so painful for them.. And thanks for advice, its just age versus weight, I know what my 
instinct tells me, just dont want to hear that lol... good luck for tomoz with follies

Nix, when you going back on clomid? Next cycle?

angelus so pleased for you that all is well hun, them 777's are so lucky for you, thats exactly the bubbles you had when you 
conceived too.... well I met my DH on 11/11 at table 11 so maybe my ones will be lucky for me too ... how are you feeling now?

Kelli, glad your feeling better, see look at Angelus now Im sure all will be fine hun xx

Zoie, good luck this cycle

Hope everyones having a good day xx


----------



## Guest

Fi I would go for it enjoy the hol and if you need to use the last one which hopefully you won't  Then use it when you have got to your target 

Cat Hun I hope you are ok x

Sorry just a quick one as I've got to cook dinner. I'm gonna test tomorrow morning again then we are straight off to France, so I'm not sure if I'll have time to post as Dh may have a hissy fit if I'm late 

Sukie x


----------



## kellixxx

Sukie best of luck hun. Enjoy your trip


kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Suskie whens your proper testing date? is it Friday, will you text me or Cat and let us know please hun? when you back? Have a great time xx Good luck for testing 

                
                   
                  
                   
                  
                  
                  
                  
                  
                   
                  
                  
                  
                  
                   
                                                                                               
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

see Im  even gonna get in big trouble with Rosie for you   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellixxx

Fi you will get your   smacked  



You make me  



kel


----------



## Shooting star

Kelli - I tried for ages to get a really early scan from my consultant but she refused to do it until at least 7 weeks because it is so common not to see a heart beat earlier and she had seen so many people get upset, only to find a healthy bean with a heart beat a week later. In terms of your next scan date, i also have a scan on the 11th Sep. It will be my 12wk scan although technicaly I will only be 11+3. I can totally sympathise with the constant worrying but as everyone says we will just have to stay positive. Hopefully we will both be reassured on the 11th.

Fi - I am sure you have probably come to your own conclusion but I would also wait. Been doing some research and the stats for BFPs after weight loss are really good. It would also allow you to try and completely relax about things whilst on hols. Why don't you plan a short break as an insentive for when you have lost a targeted amount of weight. Then you could have the best of both worlds. Whatever you decide, sending you loads of positive vibes for success. I really, really want this to happen for you.

Well had midwife appointment yesterday and quite frankly it was a disaster and I wished I had taken Fi with me to sort her out. She was a really moody cow who questioned all the answers I gave her to the questions. Then she asked if I had any problems or questions. I asked her what I could safely take for constipation and she told me I had to sort it out with appropriate food. As I suffer from irritable bowl I am well used to doing this - bran, fruit etc but what with the pessaries as well it is a bit more than this. She thought I was fussing and insisted I made these diet changes. She eventually says senekot is ok. Why could she not have told me that in the first place?! Then I mentioned I was worried about mc (she knew about my fertility journey) and she said " don't worry you are still young so if the worst happens you have time, at least you know you can get pregnant and you are looking for unrealistic reasurrance" Have to admit the first thing I thought of was its a good job Fi/Cat/Ba etc are not here or you may not be standing. Then I thought no, actually I could floor you myself.    I was really angry and upset. Nasty woman, talk about putting people at ease. The only good thing about the day was that I have a date for my next scan - 11 Sep. 

Will try and stay positive

SS


----------



## kellixxx

SS i think my m/w is going to be like that.She rang to ask me a few questions and to make a date to see her.She asked me how many PG i have had and how many kids i have. when i said this is my 5th pg but only got 1 dd she said abortions then     i went mad and felt like i had to justify my self to her. if i don't like her when we meet I'm going to ask for some 1 else. I cant spend 8 month with an inconsiderate  

You will have the right to ask for some 1 else if your not happy Hun


good luck with your scan.xx


kel


----------



## kellixxx

Good night girls happy  


Talk to you all tomorrow


take care kel

xx xx


----------



## Guest

OHH SS I'll go sort her out that nasty woman    

You are being nice  Yes I'll let both of you know what the outcome is and you can pass on the message  Thanks for all the positive vibes girls. I love you all and would be lost with out you


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Kelli and Sukie. Kelli your one sounds bad too, how insensitive. Do they not screen out these nutters in the training process! I will try and change mine if she does not improve.

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh SS how disgusting,dont they understand that a person centred aproach is whats needed, wish I had been with you, 
Im good at wiping the floor on someone elses behalf, just not mine..... And theyre supposed to be in the care field!
It gives the good midwives a bad name... As if your not nervous enough already, makes me sick! Same goes for yours Kelli,glad you gave her what for!!
And yes if your treated disrespectfully, you ask to change and report their lack of bedside manner and sensitivities
to your surgeries practice manager..... (I know its different scenario)but Had that with a nurse when really ill at 
Christmas, had to have leg dressed daily for two months and was at high risk for septiscemia and some... she treated me like a lepor,
I gave her a mouthful before I left and went straight to practice mananger, amazing how their attitude changes when you do! Sorry
for going on but it really makes me mad! bloody insecure midwifes on power trips!!


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

 I hate bolshy MW like that. My mate had one, she ended up conplaining about her. I think her other patients we asked about her and  I think she had to go on a course or something in the end   

Lin lou ~ As you can see from my ticker, AF has been playing me up (just when I finally get Clomid she does a runner) But I have had spotting, well more of a smear, for 7 days. I think that was my bodies so called attempt at a AF    If so I am on day 16. I was thinking of having 2 tickers  
Essex Girl ~ Sorry to hear about your mate. Loads of  to you all.
Angelus ~ You look after yourself     I hope you are feeling better hun  
Sukie ~    I hope you have a good time in France

Love n hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thats really awful SS ..yes set the Clomid chicks onto them ..they wouldn't know what had hit them !! 

Hi Sukie thanks for the flowers bless you can I get in trouble too                                                                                                                         
 Hav a good time in France ..how long are you going for ? Missing you already  

Fi I restrained from wearing my new slippers round Ikea but it was so tempting as my feet were all hurty   had great pleasure sinking my feet into them once I got home tho x 

Hi to everyone else ..not much energy for personals sorry x

Rosie   you wouldn't tell me and Fi Fi off would you ??
Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

Cat & Fi ~ I think you girls need to do a bit of


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good Morning ..feel slightly icky this morning .. havn't thrown up but almost feel like it .. stupid body!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat, 
Hope you went straight back to bed, are feeling better and have a lie in on your hols, did you wear your slippers to bed? Have you named them?   if theyre furry I think you should....


----------



## Crazy Fi

Mornin all, 
Thanks for input yesterday.. After long chat last night,have decided to do a bit of both, this cycle ttc with clomid.... then big weight loss for 2nd month if necessary, and am hoping to get 9lb off before we go to make loss this month a stone... So Cyprus please bring us luck


----------



## NuttyJo

good luck fi  

cat, are you testing again today?   if you are

well after a day of throwing up yesterday my stupid body decides i am ready for af to arrive during the night. had really started to believe it might just happen after the results of my blood tests.              

sorry for no more personals, will try and catch up later

love jo x


----------



## NuttyJo

just changed my ticker as i assume my cycles must be longer on clomid now, will save dissappointment for next time i spose


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Fi good luck with what ever you do     here's hoping for a made in cyprus buba now there is a corfu one  

Jo sorry AF got you, the positive thing to take is that you know that you OV'd this month, which I know wont help at the moment adn good luck for next month  

Sukie good luck and have a fab time in France

Angelus I hope you feel better soon but it's great to hear the good news over the baby   

Oh Kel and SS you dont want people like that dealing with you, if I was you I would ask to change and take no  

Nix are you properly settled in back at work now  

Hello to all else, 

Well nothing to report for me, apart from, for the first time EVER I am having twinges in my right ovary, it is always my left, so maybe the Clomid is finally starting to work    

Hope you all have a good day 

Emma x


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girls  



Cat you were up the same time as me i was going to come on ff as well. are you tired now? i cant keep my eyes open  

Fi good luck with what ever you chose to do  


Nix how is work?


Ba were are you hiding? are you and you DH OK now?


Maj that sounds good good luck Hun     


Jo sorry AF got you Hun   good luck this month Hun  

suike good luck and have a fab break   

anglues hope your better soon. it will all be worth it in the end.xx

linlou how are you?  

shellbelle how are you  


Rosie how are you and your family? hope your all OK.xx xxx



hello to every 1 else sorry i have missed you but good luck and take care



love kel

xxxxxx


----------



## Essex girlie

Morning girls,

Feeling a bit more like my old self today and had good news at the clinic this morning - the nurse from Del Monte says YES!  

I have two good size follies, so had my pregnyl injection and sent home to get jiggy wiv it!  
Fingers crossed - this is our last lot of clomid so its got to work.

Jo - sorry that you got AF, you must be really disappointed. Unforutnately our bodies do play tricks on us and convince us we've got positive symptoms. I usually allow myself to have the first day of complete misery and wallow in it all day, but only on the condition that I pull myself together from day 2 and start looking forward to the next cycle. Chin up honey - you'll get there in the end.          

Thanks to everyone that gave me good advice/wrote nice things yesterday - it really does help being able to vent on this board.
Do you think all the other boards are as full on as this one - or is it the joys of clomid that make us all  

Essex Girlie


----------



## kellixxx

Essex girlie you just get plenty of   have fun and good luck lots of   



i think were all just clomid mad eh        


kel


----------



## Nix76

Morning all.

Yep, am properly settled back at work now unfortunately    Not in tomorrow as have to go to a funeral, so it's been a short week to ease me back in gently.

AF due around the end of next week I think (who knows though with my cycles!) and then it's back for the last 2 months of clomid. 

How's everyone doing today ??

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Girlies ..I have just had Mr Hotpoint man round to look at my fridge freezer and apparently the removal men must have damaged it as they have snapped part of the compressor..so they will hopefully be coming back next week to fix it.  

Got a text from Sukie that she got a BFN this morning but I think she is still testing too early ..and hoping she gets a BFP tomorrow or Saturday                                       

Fi ..they are lovely and snuggly and duck egg blue in colour (seems to be my fav colour at the moment ..as it matches my bedroom walls!) so maybe I should call them 'me ducks' that is what all the old people in Northampton call people ha ha (not that I am old or anything   ) 

Nix ..Hope the funeral goes ok hun  and good luck with your last two cycles ..you are the same as Fi and me then 2 more left ..lets hope we are all lucky            hope you day at work flies by x

Essex girlie ..Good luck hun        

Kelli .. Luckily I did go back to sleep after a while and got up about 8.30ish.. I never seem to be able to lie in much later than that when on holiday.. 

Emma ..That is a really good sign hun      

Jo ..My cycles have got longer on clomid and tend to be about 37 days now.. so that means AF should arrive tomorrow..

Rosie P .. We miss you    hope the SPD (or whatever its called !) is not driving you too mad ..sorry if I have just given you a venereal disease  

I feel a lot more positive today I definately think you need a day to grieve that cycle and then try and get on with things..sometimes it can take a week ..but its important you have time to get out the emotions it brings ..cos it can't be good keeping them all inside!

Love to you all my FF's ...I would be lost without you all  
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya all,

    Well ive just finished work and am off till aweek on tues now  We going to a wedding on sat then newquay on mon for the week.cant wait.I am due to test the day b4 dh birthday so a bfp would be a lovely pressie for him,i wouldnt have to buy him anything    

                                                        xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good Luck Max          ..Have a great holiday hun x


----------



## NuttyJo

good luck max!     

have a brilliant holiday


----------



## kellixxx

max    


have a great holiday.xx




kel


----------



## NuttyJo

that was a silly dance sorta thing for cat tomorrow!


----------



## kellixxx

Shall we all do a dance for our lovely cat 

                                     

What a good idea jo.lol

kel


Good luck cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh bless you ..you sweeties ..it will take a miracle for me to get anything but AF tomorrow but very sweet of you    

Lets spread lots of positive vibes for everyone                                                                 
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

We will get our   smacked of rosie  


                                      



 to all ff girls


kel


----------



## maj79




----------



## wouldloveababycat




----------



## maj79

I am  a wimp tho, the minute I see Rosie log on I am deleting it


----------



## linlou17

hi cat thanks so much for personal message hope you got my reply ok!!!

good luck for tomorrow will be thinkig of you and will keep my fingers and toes crossed af does not come!!!


----------



## linlou17

fi good luck in cyprus will be thinking of you whilst you are away  

jo sorry you got af its so disappointing when you go over its so hard not to build your hopes up even though your expecting a let down i do it every month.

kel hope you are feeling ok now and how is your dd recovering?

my rash is clearing up i am more flakey than spotty now - so still not v attractive!!!! except for legs which are still spotty!!! it has been so awful am going to try relax and hopefully can drop some hours at work i am obviously more stressed that i realised!


----------



## NuttyJo

ooops what have i started here! if rosie asks, it wasnt me! honest  

i know what you mean linlou about building your hopes up every month even though most of the time im certain i know what the outcome will be. i really dont know why i do it to myself every month!   dh thinks im mad.... i think he may be right!    hope yhour rash clears up soon hun and you get less stressed! (if thats possible whilst ttc!)

i am having a huge glass ( bottle) of wine tonight as i think i deserve it after today   gotta finish off what we have left anyway as im banning drink from the house till xmas   dh doesnt yet know this     

i wanna do something completely mad at the weekend, trouble is i cant think of anything! any ideas?!!


----------



## kellixxx

thanks for asking linlou she is well recovered back to her mischievous self   as it should be. back to school soon and even she cant wait  


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Rosie will be nice to us cos she loves us really  
waiting for tesco direct to bring my strimmer, parasol   and chair cushions etc .. could do with a little kip but you can guarantee they will choose that moment to arrive..my meter has been changed so I feel like I am getting jobs done !
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya cat,

        Good luck hun    

And thanx 2 all you lovely ladies for my good luck wishes.xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I have put together my strimmer so pray for a nice day tomorrow cos I want to get out in my garden and blitz it.. 

Also put up the parasol etc and that all looks cool.. so going for my lie down now   have a bit of a headache coming on and ready for a snooze lol

Max ..thanks hun x

Linlou yes I got your message I have replied hunny x 

Catch you girls later  
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Ho I'm starving   but there again I'm always starving   



Chinese or Indian ?? ?? ?? ??



What do you think girls

Mmmmmmmmm



kel


----------



## Shellebell

Oooo i had chinese last night YUMMY


----------



## Davis

Hi girls

SS - what total beeech! Its funny isnt it that sometimes you are so gob smacked at rude behaviour that its not until afterwards that you come up with the reply you should have given. Personally I hate that 'at least you know you can get pregnant' m/c arguement. 'Yes I can get pregnant and I also know what a funker it is to have that taken away from me, so pee off'. Or when someone says 'well you still have your DS'. 'On thats OK then, when your dad dies I will just say to you 'well you still have your mum'. Ahh dont get me going. But honestly you really must find a midwife that you are comfortable with. Alot of women I know have had such traumatic deliveries that they actually have experienced post traumatic stress afterwards (sorry its not that I want to scare you - I found child birth very easy, natural and exciting). Anyway, the midwife will be a critical part of your delivery and ulitmately how you bond with your baby and view future children so change now.

Jo - no drink till Xmas, are you sane woman!

Cat - your garden must look amazing. Ours is a dump, full of building materials. Good luck with testing tomorrow.

Fi - good luck this cycle. Cant see your ticker right now so when you off?

Sukie - sorry about the BFN, what a f*cker! There is still a tiny ray of hope and if it all goes (.)(.) up tomorrow drown yourself in cheap French wine and yummy food.

Em - great news about your sleeping ovaries waking up. Are you using OPK's or dont they work with you?

Angelus - its a girl mark my words!

Kelli - how are you feeling these days? DH and I are alright.

Nix - hey we might endup being cycle buddies this month as my a/f is due at the end of next week as well

Max - enjoy the holiday shagfest!

Linlou - I have just had the worst psorasis lately. It must be something in the air (or living with my DH!) Glad its getting better. Did you end up trying any remedies?

Shelly - I am trying to diet but eying up the red wine as I type.

Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone again ..couldn't sleep at all .. and AF has arrived so pretty much as I thought..I have e-mailed donor with approx timescales for this time hoping to get at least 3 shots at it this time .. and going to get booked in for scans to see what the follies are doing !!

Just shows the twinges that you get are meaningless as I had loads this cycle thats what made me hope it would be a bfp this time round..but heyho ..on the crazy drugs again on saturday whoo hoo  

Ba ..     hardly hun ..it is quite overgrown hence why I need the strimmer ...lots of work needed I am going to kidnap Sukie and Fi as Sukie says she is good at gardening and I am sure Fi is too  

It is annoying when you can't think of a response like that to say cos that is exactly what they deserve they shouldn't be in that profession with that kind of attitude..its terrible. 

Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

Cat ~ ^hungme^ hun, sorry  has caught up with you


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Just wanted to send you a big  . 

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## NuttyJo

cat, sorry af turned up.         good luck for this month xxx


----------



## kellixxx

cat sorry af got you hun   good luck this month hun 


kel


----------



## maj79

Cat sorry you got AF, here's hoping this cycle is more positive for you   

I have never used opk's Ba but I am starting to know my own body now, I know I ovulated last month so at least I can see the signs. If I dont have any luck in the next couple of months I might atart using them or charting. How are things with you ??


----------



## Davis

Em - Im funked off with ttc but am peesed now so its OK. Hic! Yep that red wine got me. To hell with guessing go for it with OPKs, just dont tell your DH and pretend its all a mystery!

Cat - so sorry a/f arrived but really hope your donor gets his sh*t together for this next cycle. Go gettum girl!!

Opps dont listen 2 me Im drunk and have felt really sarky today!
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

you a bit sloshed there hunni


----------



## maj79

Tut tut Ba you shoukd be tee total like me


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo sorry your a/f came, lets hope this month brings you a "buba" (I like that word Maj!)are you sozzled yet?

Maj, lets hope that ovary is kick startingitself into go go go !!

EG.. enjoy your jiggying!! and good luck.. (and I reckon this has got to be the bestest board ever!)

Nix, thats me you and Cat all on last two cycles, lucky 3's!!!

Cat, yeah Suskie was my alarm clock this morning lol!! I just hope shes testing too early, and it may
well not show up til Sat, so hope its good news for her.And totally agree with dealing with a/f its 
really not healthy to implode, best to let it out and move on, but sometimes it takes a few days to
recharge the batteries, doesnt it... Sounds like your having a nice eventful day to keep you occupied.
3 shots,and the dildo nurse, that sounds well promising hun, good luck hunny xx

Max, have a great hols and good luck for the testing xx

Cheers Linlou, and I hope that pain in the **** rash starts going fast, have they told you what is causing it yet?

Kelli, Chinese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you lucky sod, I'm on a mega healthy eat now until hols, so I can hopefully add to
my 7lbs and make it up to a stone.........

Davis, 11 sleeps!! So you succumbed then lol? we need you and Jo on here in about an hour having a conversation 
would give us all the giggles I'm sure...

Hi y'all


----------



## maj79

Evening Fi, are you all excited about your holiday??
OMG I am emotional, I am crying at BB


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks everyone   well it arrived and then disappeared lol.. probably arrive properly tomorrow..

I so hope Sukie is luckier I will be really upset if she gets a bfn on saturday ...so please god let her have her BFP     ..Fi yes she was mine too lol 

Yes I have got to stand more of a chance having 3 go's and as Fi says the 'Dildo Nurse' lol actually its a dildo consultant he always does the scans..such a dedicated man, I am going to get one of those cup things that go over your cervix..I think my cervix is tilted cos they always struggle when I have to have a smear ..so that hopefully will help.. I had a chunk taken out of my cervix from pre-cancerous cells but I don't know if that will make any difference.. thinking I might get an insemination catheter and pretend that I am a horse lol I think they use the same things in iui don't they lol  

Got poorly head and really stiff neck so need to go and find some drugs ..

Ahhh Em x
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hi davis,

     Shagfest,that made me laugh as our parents are going too     so the chance wud be a fine thing hun.xxx


----------



## maj79

Cat hope the headache goes  

Max how are you hun ??


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj, Im just so excited,so excited to suprise DH's mum over there too. really need the break after a few bad weeks, Im really sad cos I wont see Brian any more,
the rest can go and jump, but Brian is so sweet....

Oh Cat, big hugs, you shouldnt be ill on your hols, not fair!!


----------



## NuttyJo

max, your parents are having a shagfest?!!!   did i miss something?!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj, in fact theyre stying in same town as us and have to avoid them for 7 days until MIL's b/d I bet we'll be in 
traffic queues, shouting "OMG! dont look left, theyre beside us"!
.restaraunts ducking under tables etc lol...


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning !
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

yo! no hangover    

morning cat!

love jo xxx


----------



## Davis

I feel bad  
Head hurts


----------



## wouldloveababycat

My head has hurt all night too but not from hangover   feels like it did when my neck went into spasm before .. so going to take more drugs and go back to bed ..AF seems to have disappeared just to mess me about again!

Cat x


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone Hope you are all ok.  I just wanted to give you a quick update - It looks like I'm coming to the end of the clomid journey.  Just been for my scan and nothing - I just don't think it's right for me.  I have to go back on Tuesday to have another scan to make sure but odds on they will give me something else.    for you all.


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. Sorry I haven't been around. I've not been well at all all week.   I started with D&V on Monday then got temp and chills and loads of aches and pains on Tuesday ad I have an abscess on my thigh which is really painful, so I'm on antibiotics for that. Now I have a stinking bad cold just to add to it! Oh what fun. Just going back to bed in a minute. 

I am popping on to make sure you're all ok. I'll be back to give you all a new home when I'm feeling a bit more human and can keep my head up a bit better. 

take care girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx

hi girls how are you all doing.? not got time to read posts yet

hope you are all fine.xx


----------



## linlou17

hi just been reading and catching up from last night i seem to miss so much will have to keep dp off comp in an evening!!!

thanks for all the nice messages.

rosie p you sound poorly you poor hun hope you're better soon.

kel glad you and dd are on the mend.

cat how are you today sorry af came, went and generally wound you up!! mine usually comes about 5 mins after i have tested its like it knows and it waits just t P me off!!!!

i too enjoyed some wine last night and we are going out with inlaws for tea tonight and then home for BB final (cant wait!!) and xfactor tomorrow my fave tv shows!!

jo good look with alcohol ban there would be no chance in this house we have compromised and think come to best agreement no beer or smoking during week and each weekend will treat ourselves to meal or day out don't think i could manage every day with a drink and dp has no chance!!!!

fi have a great holiday and     wish i was going away again!

rash is clearing up and is more flakey (yuk!  ) than anything now apart from legs - still red raw! but another week off work i am going to take it as i think the rest will do me good only thing is the thought of going back makes me feel sick been looking on net for new job this morning but no luck oh well will keep looking.

have a lovely weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Davis

Well I am off to the seaside for the weekend as we have a friends cottage to stay in. Cant wait to get out of London. But no Internet connection so I will speak to you all next week.
Have a good weekend
Ba
x


----------



## max_8579

Hijo,i just giggled when i read your post,

  Davis said have a nice shag fest as were going away on mon and i said i doubt it as parents are going too 

Anyway our parents av now backed out so its just me and dh rocking the caravan.he he.

Were off to a wedding tomorrow so im going to the salon in the morn to have hair and make up done,and got my new outfit.ooohhh im all excited,it makes me wish we were doing it again though. .xxx

Hi maj,im ok thanx hun r u ok?xx


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhhh now i get it max! so lots of sexytime for you and dh then   

cat, hows the headache? hope donor doesnt mess you about this month, although af comming and going must be rather annoying   

kel, hi ya! how the big boobies?!!  

rosie, big hugs to you, you're having a rough time of it lately   

davis, i know its late but have a good holiday and drink lots!   

linlou, kick dh off the computer and join us in the evening   

flower le, hope scan goes ok    

maj, how you doing?  

fi, did you decide about clomid this month?   

well, just had a fight with the cat, noticed she had started foaming at the mouth   and got scared she had rabies   .... turns out she had just licked herself where i put the monthly flea treatment stuff on!   

well i am not doing too well with this not drinking thingy... went up the pub tonight   home in time for big bro though as its the final. i love brian! 

anyone reccommend them zita west supplements? i am thinking of me and dh taking them for a few months before we try clomid again? 

oh and cat, my af has almost stopped now   just want to be normal!     also fancy some sexytime     

love drunken jojo xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo it has come back again now .. thank goodness so start crazy drugs tomorrow x


----------



## NuttyJo

just a quick one here, its been going through my head for a while and just needed to get it down (i know the other boards would be a better place to post it but i love you ladies too much and cant leave you!) 

anyway, i have seriously been thinking about what to do if this clomid doesnt work for me. I am petrified of the thought of IVF as that seems worse to me and a hell of a lot more emotional (they actually put embys in you, to me thats like being pg and then loosing it if it doesnt turn into a viable pregnancy). I was thinking I would really like to adopt but dh isnt too keen. He wants to start living our lives again and having fun and thinks that we will be turned down anyway as he is a bankrupt   I dont really know what to do. 

any ideas girls? much appreciated 

love jo xxx

p.s... glad you can take them crazy pills again cat!      good luck hun


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Bless you Jo ..are there not other alternatives for you such as iui ? I would contact your local authority to see what there position is on adoption with things like that as you may be wrong..just cos someone has had money problems in the past it doesn't make them a bad person as long as you are both able to show you can budget now, I wouldn't have thought that would be an issue..hope you get your dream hun x


----------



## NuttyJo

i hadnt really heard of IUI before comming onto this site and my cons certainly hadnt mentioned it. Once these crazy pills are over and done with and we have to go back to cons then I will certainly ask about it. Im sure its just a case of getting the swimmers in the right place at the right time for us as we havnt had any other explaination as to why we're not getting pg (except maybe my endo). 

If im having 3 months off the clomid then can i still post and join in here? I dont know how i will cope if not!! 

Have also just requested an information pack about adoption so we shall see what happens.

Cat, fancy doing my garden? Would give you a chance to use all them new toys you have!!  

Love jo xxx


----------



## jes4

Hey there! Thought I'd come and check out the clomid boards (as suggested by jo - thanx!) as I'm new to FF! Hope you ladies don't mind me joining in! 

I'm currently on my 4th cycle of clomid, and its good to see that other people find it making them a bit crazy too!!

jo - i can totally relate to how you're feeling at the thought of ivf. We've been told that we can try several iui's first on the NHS (this is if lap and drilling doesn't help), but then next step would be ivf. I worked alongside someone who did icsi last year, and saw the pressures she faced - it had a happy outcome tho as she had a baby boy 3 weeks ago, but the whole idea scares me too 

Good luck with clomid in the meantime and i hope the adoption info pack helps inform your DH!  I'm not sure whether the cons will keep me on clomid after the lap & drilling (in 2 weeks time) , but i've got another 6 days till AF due so its not over yet!



joX

ps just curiously, my cons kept me on clomid for 12 days on my 3rd cycle (5 days on 50 mg, and 5 days on 100mg didn't produce follies), and i ended up taking it from day 2 to day 17 this cycle in order to get a result - has anyone else been told to do this as i know  other people seem to have the dose upped to 150mg when 100mg didn't work?


----------



## linlou17

Hi everybody

hope you are all ok there is too much for me to catch up on!!

went out for meal last night with dp, parents and in laws had a lovely time but yesterday dp sister was told that her little girl has cerebral palsy so that was sad for us all but they will get lots of help and i am sure they will manage.

did you all enjoy BB?!!!


----------



## kellixxx

just a quick post from me hi all how are you??


Jes4 welcome to ff enjoy the  


Well I'm quit sad today very sad infact. some 1 i know tuck her 5 year old son to hospital because he was unwell. our hospital told her to drive him to another hospital 1 and a half hours away. he died in the car from internal bleeding     I'm so angry that they never gave the poor boy a ambulance. no 1 cares any more.


bye from me


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jes 4 I went up to 150mg and it started everything working ..other people I think might even have had 200mg.. and of course you are welcome on here hun..you will get lots of support and helpful tips..

Jo ..Once a clomid chick always a clomid chick ..YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO LEAVE US    iui is all about getting the swimmers up to the right place and is prob helpful if low sperm count or hostile mucus that sort of thing and has got to give anyone more of a chance I would think so def worth discussing with Dr    

Linlou .. sorry to hear your news .. my neighbours little boy has cerebal palsy ..I don't think he is very severe tho and he is a lovely little boy ..rabbits away like no body's business ! 

Jo I have mown my lawn and strimmed and sown some more grass seed down so it looks much neater now ..the main problem with my garden is none of it is flat ..and it makes everything so much harder ..I might see how much it would cost for me to get someone in to level it onto two flat levels and perhaps have a step inbetween or something .. cos I know that I would probably find that too much with my dodgy joints..but a big strong man in to do it and they would do it in no time at all..

Got to go and finish painting the garden furniture now ..then might do some painting inside ..ceilings to be done in bathroom first.. fun fun fun..

Kelli ..Bloody ell that is awful   they should complain big style ..this stupid government are thinking of closing more and more a&e sites too and this will happen more and more .. was he ill then or was it an accident or something ..poor little boy and god what must the family be going through .. it rings close to home as when I had a haeomarrage they told my Mum for me to go to my gp on the Monday morning !! luckily she ignored them as being a nurse she knew better and took me to a&e herself as if I had waited for an ambulance it might have been too late .. cos I was losing a dinner plate size clot every few mins I could feel it pulsing out it was pretty scary.. so I am terrified of ever having more pre-cancerous cells on my cervix as it was after treatment for that .. made me realise how crappy the nhs advice can be ..even the junior Dr who must have been straight out of training as she looked terrified said could it be a heavy period ..err hello !! cos we always lose dinner plate size clots with our periods don't we .. it was only when I got onto a ward that all hell broke loose and I had drips put up etc they were really cross that a&e had not even examined me!

Big hug to you and your friends hun   they will need your support a lot now x

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Put you all on lucky 7's


----------



## kellixxx

im just histerical at the minute cat. they are closing our hospital down in the next few months.
no is was fine and just started been sick but it turend into blood. my  mil is head of the pct im going to get her to help when they are up to it. i can understand some 1 my age not getting a ambulance but a 5 year old boy    i just dont know what to do?


kel


----------



## maj79

Kel that is terrible, deepest sympathy's with your friend xxxxxx

Hi jes4 and welcome to the Clomid madness, lots of      for this cycle for you.

Jo I know what you mean about everything being scarey. I don even want to lok any further then Clomid at the moment but DP tries to bring the subject up at times. From the day we meet I have told him that I want to foster at some point. But it was something I have always wanted to do after my own children, and as much as I know there are lots of children out there who need a loving caring home the thought of not being able to carry my own child petrifies me I hope the pack you sent for answers any questions you have, but here's hoping that you will get your very own BFP  

Linlou I lovveeeeedddddddd BB soooooo glad that Brian won     Sorry to hear about your niece xx

Max I am sound hun, hope you have a fab weekend xxxxx

Cat glad the AF has stopped messing you about xx

Hello to FI, Ba- have a good weekend and no skinny dipping it is farrrr to cold  , Sukie, Rosie, Essex Girlie, Angel Delight, Nix and any one else I have missed.

I am trying to decide wether to try pre-seed, has anyone tried it and what do they think of it  

Emma xx


----------



## linlou17

hi kel so sorry to hear about that they have closed the A&E dept at our local hospital so now if ambulance is required it takes around 30 mins to get to the hospital thats after the time it takes it to come it is crazy cannot understand what the powers which be are thinking!!!!  

just spoke to sis in law and seems to be bearing up quite well my niece is only CP mild but it has been a shack to them but to be honest i was expecting it as she struggles to balance and slightly behind with her talking and as soon as they mentioned brain scans i knew it a shame but other than that she is perfectly healthy and she is such a gorgeous happy little girl.  she goes to pendlebury in 3 months for scan under sedation so i am taking them when they go but they will receive a lot of medical support to help as well as what we can do as family.

BB was ace brian was an great winner and i love the twins and liam!!! BB addict!!!

hope you all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## NuttyJo

omg kel, thats so horrible    it has really shocked me   i hope you're ok hun

linlou, sorry about your neice   least you can be there and support them through this

maj, i know what you mean about forstering/adopting after having our own baby. that had always been my plan but maybe i need to rethink things! we will all beocme a mummy one way or the other  

cat, was that a fantasy of yours for your next possible donor?!!   a big strong man cumming round to 'do your garden'     

hope everyones ok and big hugs to those who have had some terribly sad news recently

welcome to jes4! sorry cant help with the upping of clomid as ive not yet done it   not sure i would want to if this mild dose sends me this loopy!   

love jo xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

Hiya 

hope everyone doing ok

well as some of you know i was put on provera to induce a bleed after ovarian drilling/lap&dye etc (have pcos nothing else) so i can start my 1st clomid(100mg) well .........its been 11 days since taking the last tab of provera and i started spotting late last night then nothin today    its just not happening for me

i rang the gyn in the wk and they said to wait till this wkend if nothin then to try the provera again so looks like im going to have to try again, i wouldnt mind but it made me have terrible cramps last time but its either try it or dont get the help........also ive felt very sick this week and actually vomitted yest through heaving over certain food smells and feel very sicky again today although im eating/drinking fine  

sorry for going on but im so fustrated  

love & lots of babydust to you all

Nicky xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kel hun   good idea to get your mil involved .. things like this make you want to take action, I would write to your local MP too ..its disgusting they have more money than ever ..mind you we are letting so many people into this country the infastructure  cannot cope with it ! I have nothing against people from other countries but this government needs to look at what the infastructure can cope with first before letting so many people in ..Northampton gets no extra money yet we are getting a bigger and bigger town and are expected to cope with the existing facilities.

I know it is really hard hun but try and stay as calm as you can for your and your little beans sake ..you can't do anything for the little boy now but you can take positive action to try and prevent it happening to other people.  Get a campaign going and kick ass !! it will be hard for the parents but if I was them I would be going to the press and causing a right stink .. it makes it so immoral that they have their fancy £150 a head dinners paid for by us and 1st class travel when basic things like a&e depts and ambulances are in short supply ...grrrr makes me so angry 

Huge big hugs to you sweetie x 

JO ..well it doesn't hurt to fantasise lol I could offer to mop his sweaty brow ..well I have just painted my bathroom but I think it is too dark ..its the same colour as I had in my old house which I loved ..but I was forgetting this bathroom has a much smaller window   so I might end up having to repaint it ..maybe once I have a mirror or two in there it will lighten things up and different flooring it has horrible black and white cheap plastic tiles urgh ..not very inspiring ..I had lovely lilac and blues mosiac vinyl type flooring in my old one that was really chilled out and pretty..so hoping they do something similar..

BB was good ..I am glad that Brian won..although I would have liked the twins to have won too cos they were just so cheerful and lovely all the way through..like Bubbly pop!

Emma I use pre-seed every cycle .. it has got to help I would have thought ..as supposed to be the ideal enviroment for little swimmers .. not made me lucky so far yet tho..

Sukie where are you ? not sure when you are back and we are missing you ?

Fi ..what you up to today hun? 

I feel like I have had quite a productive day today ..probably won't be able to move tomorrow  

Rosie P ..Sorry you have been poorly hun ..hope you feel better soon x 

SS ...How are you ..have you gone away I can't remember ..

Ba ..Hope you are having a lovely time down south ..cream teas and all yum yum x

Linlou..good that your Niece has got a lovely aunt for support x

Angel delight..when was the last time you tested ? have you ruled out being preggars..I can't remember   ooh your name reminds me of butterscotch angel delight yummy  

Hi to everyone else I have missed .. 
Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

OMG Kel, how awful  to all. I would def start up some kind of stink. It's difficult thou when you have everyone in mourning as well   Our local Sunday paper seems to only print these kind of 'campaign' stories, that might be worth a try at a later date?
Linlou  to you all as well hun  
Cat when you have finished can you ome and do my bathroom. Never got round to decorating it, it's still in it's very pink state since we moved in many moons ago  

Love n hugs to all

Shelley Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Shellebelle ..well I do have a tin of happy violet I could pop round with lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Seem to have insommnia again ..this is the third morning in a row I have woken up at tnis time ! almost tempted to do some painting     

Cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well have done some more painting .. are you lot all still asleep   

Billy No Mates   aka Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

hey cat, afternoon! dh allowed me a nice lay in until 9am today   we have been to pet shop and got a collar for Loki and then took him for his first proper walk in the woods, hes now sleeping soundly on the kitchen floor, bless him   

when we were walking, i bought up the subject of adoption and we ended up having a really good heart to heart about it and we think that we're going to seriously look into it next year. dh was just scared about being turned down for the money situation but i said theres no harm in trying, we're better off than we have been in years anyway and we both have loads of time and love to give a child so im sure we'd be fine.

oh and saw a nasty nasty girl who i used to know today, she kept rubbing her belly and saying how great it was to be pg again (fourth child) even though she knows we are struggling to get pg     i cannot stand people like her     

how is everyone else doing today?

love jo xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hey Jo ..do we smell or something    cos no-one else wants to talk to us       

Well have been down B&Q and I am armed for more gardening work .. and my brother has delivered my muck to dig in mmm yummy horse manure ..will do my plants the world of good..

Also got some paint for my shed ..ooh we love a bit of painting ..and I have got a couple of tester pots for my kitchen/lounge hot pink colour and a duck egg blue/aqua colour I want it quite funky !

Right better get out there as it looks like rain..
Catch you laters 

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

ive just showered thanks cat.... must be that horse poo you're playing with today  

 pink and blue!   you are mad woman!  

maybe we should rename this the jo and cat chat   thread?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah the Jo and Cat show ..   yes it is hot pink too lol .. well I will try it out with the testers first and see how it grabs me..the wall that the pink is going on will have shelves etc on so you won't see a huge amount of the pink.. I saw some beautiful lights today that I would LOVE ... about £150 each and I would need two    so might have to save up a bit for those I think ..and a gorgeous clock that would look great against the aqua/duck egg blue colour.. all stainless steel and really cool !

Think everyone else must have a life   this horse poo stuff actually doesn't smell   its good stuff for the garden.. 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh sounds fab cat! i am so adventurous that I painted my once red living room cream   i enjoy the thought of painiting but once i start i get bored and then it takes a week to paint one room! 

ive been having a 2 hour nap this afternoon and now watching a freaky disney film about the bogie man!   its getting quite scary now  

oh we've got that brain training game for the wii and my brain is a tad small aparently! no suprises there     

batterys dying so got to go find the plug

love jo xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Just thought i'd join in!!

Have had friends and family up as it is dh Birthday-bless.  Did pg test today today to make sure that by some miracle was not pg before i Start taking Norethisterone (OR WHATEVER IT'S CALLED!) and guess what??!!! It was negative so have started takin g the pills-just hope they work...................

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhhh good luck tinkerbelle    

let us know how you get on with the crazy pills xxx

(now im wondering if its just the jo show tonight as even cat has dissappeared on me!   )


----------



## jes4

Hello! 

All this talk of decorating is making me feel like a bit of a failure - have had 6 weeks of summer hols to get round to sprucing up our house, and all i got round to doing was sourcing some matching tiles for the kitchen 

Back to work tomorrow and not looking forward to it - although only a week and a half till i'm off again for my lap & drilling!



jes x (as there's already jo on here, from henceforth i shall  sign myself jes! )


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh good luck for the lap and drill jes (jo) hope it all goes ok hun    

i am so bored that i have been researching one of my ancestors, he was a famous poet and ended up in an asylum   wondered where i got it from


----------



## jes4

Thanx Jo! 

Were you   before you started taking clomid then


----------



## NuttyJo

jes, that is just a silly rumour thats being spread about


----------



## jes4

I shan't believe all i read then


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I knew I had met you before Jo ..in the loony bin    sorry been trying colours out on the wall.. 

Will be interesting to see how they dry .. 

Tinkerbelle ..Good Luck hun       

Jes ..don't let it make you feel a failure .. I have spurts of enthusiasm like this and get lots done and then it reaches a standstill as soon as I go back to work !

Cat x


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi

hows everyone?? hope ur all ok

Cat - i tested and a BFN  so started the provera today ( 2nd attempt on provera - only had spotting)and have them bad cramps starting again like last time  the things we have 2 do to get a sodding period 

really looking foward to getting to actually start the clomid100mg ...makes it worse when ive had it ready in the house, im hearing all the time the success rate with clomid is pretty good just after ovarian drilling too so fingers crossed 

its just the waiting for the period its terrible 

*can i ask does anyone have or has had trouble waiting for a bleed to take there clomid??*

Nicky xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

im wondering wether il have a better chance of bleeding this time as although i dont have proper full flow af.... since having ov/drill etc on 9thjuly i have had 3 afs and although only spotting they where at the right times id have been due anyway

when i finish these provera id actually be due to bleed anyway from my normal cycle


----------



## angeldelight78

i spotted around 13th july

+opk on 29th july

spotted on 14th aug 

it looks regular but not enough for my clomid & barium enema for bowel disease im waiting for


----------



## wouldloveababycat

If you are not in the right part of your cycle the Provera won't make you have a period.. so hopefully now you are in the right part it will trigger it for you ..good luck hun           
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Morning All Hope you are all ok

AngelDelight I haven't got any words of wisdom for you ( what a surprise  ) but just wanted to wish you good luck with the provera and hope it brings on AF for you this time   

Really bad at personals today but Cat, Fi, Ba, Kel, JO, Jes, Nix, Sukie, Sharry, Max, Angelus and anyone else I have missed I hope you are all well and had a good weekend, especially those of you who were away .

Well I am so tired I cant keep my eyes open, I have got a banging headache ( again   ), toothache and I feel like I am about to throw up any minute,    what a positive way to start a monday morning, only 7 hrs and 22 mins to go     

Em xx


----------



## margocat

morning all

I'm not a very regular poster at the moment as I've not been overly positive and haven't wanted to drag everyone down!

I was wondered whether there was any news on Sukie?  I hope it's good news.

Clomid didn't work for me last month so am waiting for AF to arrive (a week late but BFN when I finally persuaded myself to test on Saturday morning).  

We're waiting for a private referral to MFS in Manchester as well as I've reached the end of my patience tether (which never was very long!).

Hope Cat isn't too tired after not enough sleep - how are your paint samples? and Em makes it through the day.  Hello to everyone else. 

We went to Go Ape yesterday and I feel unbelieveably achey today - am so unfit, should never have done it!  

MC
xx


----------



## max_8579

Morning everyone,

  And what a lovely morning it is.

Well im off to newquay now so see you all when i get back.xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

angeldelight, good luck this month hun    

maj, yo hun, hope you feel better soon  

max, woo have a fab holiday! lots of     

margocat, hope the black cloud lifts soon, remember we're always here if you need someone to shout, scream or cry to huni      also ive always wanted to go ape, was it good apart from knackering you out?! 

kel, are you feeling any better today? hope you're doing ok and remember you have a little bean to look after so even though it was such sad news, try to look after yourself aswell. lots of love comming your way

rosie, are you feeling any better? hope so hun xxx

hi to everyone else, sukie are you home yet?! 

love jo xxx


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls!

Right, I'm back for good now - holidays over, kicked all my lodgers out, so just work and FF for a while.

How's everyone doing 

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Girls ..Well didn't go to bed until very very late as was watching a film until very late but managed to get a reasonable nights sleep hurray!

Well the walls are looking pink and aqua ..not sure about the colours they might grow on me like a mould  

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but Sukie got AF whilst away     I was more than a little   as really hoped Sukie would get a BFP she so deserves one ... hope she gets one very very soon              she said to say Hi to everyone..and I don't think she ran off with any French men whilst she was there  

Right what to do today ..mmm bit more painting I think got some touching up to do and second coat on the side of the bath .. but first might watch some crap daytime tv ..ha ha well got to be some relaxation on my hols ! and some of them are so awful they make you laugh  

The sun is shining so washing day as well I think..

Hope everyone has a good day ... Em ..hope everyone is talking quietly in your place of work      

Max a day in Newquay sounds good fun     

Nix ..You havn't missed too much it has been mainly the Cat and Jo show over the weekend ..as we smell and have no friends    I have been painting all over the place and playing with horsie poo ..which doesn't actually smell so the smell must be me  

Margo cat ..don't feel you can't come on here ..come and join the madness we might be able to lift your spirits   and we can at least give you some support and    along the way x

Ooh it is so nice not being at work ..don't want to rub it in but I am off all this week ..hurray ! 
      Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

And if anyone hadn't noticed it is ONLY 113 sleeps til CHRISTMAS ! 
[fly]   [/fly] 
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]         [/move]

      I KNOW YOU DESPAIR OF ME !   
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Err why is there a pig trying to walk under my bed  cos I had a sudden urge late last night that it should not be on the window sill in case anyone breaks in    .. it has all of about 20p in it !    all you can see from here is the rear part of a pig sticking out ..and the cat is on the bed fast asleep.. bless her sleepy old lady that she is now she is 8...she sleeps most of the time.

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Someone else please post something on here ..cos I am starting to look like a loon .. I need a dilution of my loonyness by someone elses loonyness 
[fly] [/fly]
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Cat - it's OK !  You're not alone..........slightly mental yes, but not alone  

So sorry that AF showed for Sukie 

I think AF is due end of the week/weekend for me and then I'm back on the clomid for final 2 cycles.  I'm getting anxious to get moving onto the next stage really if the clomid isn't gonna do it for me...

Nix.


----------



## linlou17

morning everybody well its monday and dp back at work so house will b e tidy and i can get on FF!!!!!!!!  

jo just wondered if you have put in place your beer ban?!!! we are starting today had our fill at weekend so not a drop now until the weekend (we are banning it week days only) im lucky he has agreed to that!!!  its hard we are so stressed work is nightmare and a nice glass of wine is just what we fancy after work but not this week     it will be worth it!! wonder if i manage to loose some weight my friend not drunk for 5 months and has lost 2 stones she looks amazing! 

cat you are so funny hope the pig is  safe!!


----------



## linlou17

sorry forgot to ask ... this may seem a silly question but i have been reccomended to use sunbeds for psoriasis does this have any effect on ttc? how high are risk factors?

my skin is so awful practically from head to toe would do almost anything to help sort it out but don't want to cause any harm and ttc obviously is most important


----------



## Nix76

Linlou - who advised you to use sunbeds ?  Not sure about the risks for TTC, but the whole sunbed thing just freaks me out to be honest.  My mums friend was advised to use them MANY years ago for her psoriasis and developed a couple of cancerous moles due to using them.  Thankfully she had them removed and was fine, but you just have to be so careful..........

Sorry to impose my opinions on you, but I am so paranoid about them!

Nix.


----------



## linlou17

no thats ok im glad of your opinion im not huge sunbed fan but honestly you should see me god its so awful my uncle has psoriasis and has used some sun beds at the hospital to help clear it up and a few ppl i have spoken to have said that they do work but after what you said i dont think its worth the risk!!!  im going to try yoga and getting some exercise and chilling out a bit im sure its stress whats brought it on. i have another week off work but am going to ask if i can go back just 4 days for 3 months and see how i go on but meanwhile look for another job the problem is i work in NHS and pays well but the stress is too much so im a bit stuck what to do xx


----------



## Nix76

It's such a catch 22 isn't it - stress makes everything worse, but ttc is just so damn stressful!  Hope you manage to get it all sorted 

Work is sooooo dull today - can't wait to go home!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am sure a couple of sunbeds wouldn't do you too much harm it is continual use that is bad .. it might only take a couple to see a big improvement hun, I saw them use it for psoriasis on city hospital so I think limited use would be ok..

Linlou the pig is safe ..still trying to hide under the bed..

Wow Fern looks like she has lost loads of weight and looks fab ..I love Fern and Philip
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I have just found out there are no scans available until day 24 of my cycle ..which I guess may be handy if I do ovulate very late !  
Cat x


----------



## margocat

*Cat* - how lovely to be a lady of leisure this week, am sure you deserve a good rest. I could happily be at home today, as *Jo*, Go Ape was fun, but incredibly demanding. I am not as fit as I could be and found it really hard work! Oh and it's also terrifying from time to time too!

Just had to try v hard indeed not to bite my Mum's head off for asking (again) about how my diet is going etc - am finding the whole pressure to lose weight thing once of the hardest things of all really - it's been a problem for my whole adult life, and now it's probably a cause of my inability to get pregnant and have kids, which I've wanted for ever!! Damn damn damn!

Anyway - love to all

MC
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

MC ..I know what you mean it drives you mad doesn't it I have a friend like that who drives me mad and always makes me feel like I am slacking cos of course losing weight is so easy NOT! not when you have pcos anyway.. she stresses about being a size 12 compared to a size 10 ..oh I wish for that problem.. I was a size 16 by the time I had left school!! sometimes I hate being fat so much that I wish I would get some awful illness that would make me lose it all .. how bad is that   I did also have bullima at one point because nothing I did made me lose weight so I used to just stick my finger down my throat after each meal .. but one day after doing this I thought what are you doing to yourself ..is it really worth killing yourself ..but society is getting more and more against bigger people..I just wish that people could see what I eat on a daily basis .. when I did weight watchers I struggled to eat all the food up to my points .. they do say that a lot of overweight people don't actually eat enough food .. I want to come back to this world as a slim person ..but would like to keep the (.) (.) if thats ok  
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

oh my lord! 

just had a disaterous morning shopping.... went with my sisters and nephew and he was in such a bad mood. kept screaming and throwing things about the shop and now has a new word f**k!   

then we went to frankie and bennies for lunch, took over 20 minutes to have our order taken (not good with a rebellious 2 year old) and then another 30 minutes for the starters to turn up. when they did they were cold and disgusting   we got up and left! poor nephew was crying as he wanted his pasta bless him

we then went to tescos to buy a sandwich instead and he was still crying about his pasta and subsequently ended up throwing a whole tray of sandwiches across the aisle     

shopping trip abandoned and im now at home having the dog trying to steal my sock off my foot  

oh and my phones been cut off as they got the wrong bank details   arrrggghhhh!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh dear hun ..sounds like it can't get much worse x


----------



## NuttyJo

oh and have just realised newbies on this site will think im a mad smelly mental girl!


----------



## kellixxx

Just a very quick post from me to wish you all luck were ever you are in your cycles    lots of          



all take care 


kel

xx xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

How are you today hun ? 

I am wondering whether to go clomid free this cycle as if the opk's don't work for me and I can't get scanned I am really shooting in the dark so to speak .. this is when it's a nightmare having to use a donor.. and I don't want to waste the clomid as have 2 max 3 cycles left, whereas I did have one cycle that I was clomidless that I ovulated naturally ..so may be worth trying the opk's again as I have loads anyway .. and just having a stab at it this cycle but go for it good and proper next cycle.. I have never been a classic ovulate on day 14 person I tend to ovulate late about day 20+ so the scan might be just in time ..

What do you guys think?
Cat x


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi

CAT - EM- JO (&any1 else ive missed) ....  thankyou ladies for ur replies  

Cat - i thought this too with the provera situation, i said 2 my partner yest if there isnt anything to shed/not at the right part of cycle its very unlikely to happen

last mth my cycle (from spotting to spotting again) was approx 32days - i spotted approx 14days after ov.............this mth so far it been 20days since spotted naturally so as i started taking the provera yest by the time id be due again to bleed from provera, i would have been due naturally in my cycle so it would be a good time really for a bleed    

thanks again for ur support it makes me feel so much better and with the expereince you have too really helps us newbies    

love Nicky xx


----------



## NuttyJo

maybe having a month off the clomid will help and you can at least go all guns blazing next month if it doesnt work out doing it naturally? i have stocked up on selenium and zinc today as they were on sale so going to make dh take them and fingers crossed doing all these lifestyle changes will work. (not maganed to cut the alcohol out totally quite yet!) 

cat, do you mind me asking how you go about finding a donor? is it someone you know or do you go through a clinic or something? do you get to choose what sort of person you use? sorry if its too personal, im just nosey. ive got my fingers crossed for you whichever way you decide to go this month. although wasnt you supposed to take it saturday just gone for this cycle?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I'm forever blowing bubbles ..pretty bubbles in the air


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh whos blowing off again?!! must be that smelly cat  

i want my bubbles to be all 3's please if anyone loves me enough


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi Cat

Im the same as you with the pcos and underactive thyriod 

as you know im no expert on the clomid but if you have ov previously naturally/without clomid maybe give it a shot this mth and see what happens    

I know i havent started the clomid but i know what you mean with only having so many trys with the clomid

i was supposed to have started clomid earlier this yr but gyn said try the ov/drill 1st then my clomid is saved for when my ov are cleared - somethings are never simple are they  

hope you dont mind me asking but have you tried the ov drilling at all for your pcos?

wish you all the best    

nicky x


----------



## angeldelight78

awwww i got bubbles  

thankyou xx


----------



## angeldelight78

im blushing


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls I haven't read throught but I just wanted to say I'm back. I hope you are all well and I'll catch up with you soon over the next few days 

Would someone do me a favour and put me on even bubbles as the 7's didn't work 

Sukie


----------



## angeldelight78

sukie - jo sent you some bubbles ... hope there ok


----------



## jes4

hi girls! You have had such a busy day chatting - being a newbie to the site, i was quite surprised at how many posts you have done today   Hope you are all well. 

I've been back at work today- and need to just have a quick whine, so i hope you don't mind!! I'm a teacher - and out of the 17 teachers in our school, 3 announced their pregnancies today (and we've already got one on maternity leave - there's obviously something in the water round here but it ain't working on me.....) 

Obviously I'm happy  for them, but it did depress me somewhat.   I'm sure you know what i mean.  

SO feeling a little down - also my AF is due end of the week too. Its only been since I've been on the clomid that I've found other peoples pregnancies hard to deal with - think I'm going    

anyway, enough of that! I thoroughly enjoy all your mad and crazy comments, so keep them coming!!

Linlou - good luck with the booze ban! do any of you have difficulties with keeping your DH off the alcohol Our last SA came back as not brilliant, so he's been trying to cut back on the booze but i think he's a bit fed up with me nagging him    

nicky - interesting that your gyn has waited to give you the clomid till after your ov drill - i've been on it since march, whilst waiting for the op - now not sure what will happen when i've had it!

jesXXX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No I havn't tried ov drilling ..I don't know how much they favour that in N'pton..but will be interesting to see what their ideas are after clomid..I do seem to be ovulating on it tho ...so maybe iui will be the next thing offered? if anything else is offered that is ! 

Hi Sukie  we missed you hunny x

Jes ..Err yes we can talk for England  

Update on Pigletgate .. think the   has moved ..think he is now reversing out from under the bed  .. think whilst I was busy painting in violetville.. piglet has been ferreting under the bed for truffles ..

Cat x


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi Jess

sorry to hear your feeling down, I know how you feel with everyone being pregnant round you    

my friends a teacher and went back today, my children go bk tom  

As regards to the ov/drilling and clomid, my gyn is the medical director of hospital also and is very experienced in the gyn area especially, he told me he has done ov/drill on so many woman at my hospital and obv it doesnt work for everyone but there has been a very good success with clomid so soon after ov/drill, although you've already started the clomid, your havin the op in between so u never no, maybe its all you need   

I had hsg/lap&dye (everything was perfect) and pcos/ov/drill i had7 holes done in each ovary all on the 9thjuly07   i know it doesnt work for everyone as i say but i believe for woman who have pcos ov/drill is worth a try  

if you have any questions about the op feel free 2 ask or can pm me 
all the best
xxxx


----------



## angeldelight78

wouldloveababycat said:


> No I havn't tried ov drilling ..I don't know how much they favour that in N'pton..but will be interesting to see what their ideas are after clomid..I do seem to be ovulating on it tho ...so maybe iui will be the next thing offered? if anything else is offered that is !
> 
> Hi Sukie  we missed you hunny x
> 
> Jes ..Err yes we can talk for England
> 
> Update on Pigletgate .. think the  has moved ..think he is now reversing out from under the bed  .. think whilst I was busy painting in violetville.. piglet has been ferreting under the bed for truffles ..
> 
> Cat x


maybe its worth asking as you still have a few more cycles left on the clomid? its a good time to have it done.... just a thought 

its brilliant your ov though as you say maybe they will offer you the IUI........im sure they will offer you something else, if they offer me help after having children im sure they will give you the help you need, you deserve all the luck & help

when are you bk at the gyn?

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I need to phone up for an appointment ..as otherwise they only see you when you are scanned as the consultant scans you..whereas other areas it seems to be the fertility nurses that scan you..  so it will probably be about 3 months..which will be about right for when my clomid runs out.. with 37 day cycles..

Yes it is worth asking about it..but wonder if that is just for when you still don't ovulate ? has anyone had ov drilling after showing they do ovulate ?
Cat x


----------



## angeldelight78

Cat, i no of many woman who have been given ov/drill even if they do ov

i was ov naturally for a few mth b4 ov drill and i asked this but it just improves your chances especially with the clomid with pcos....... the gyn explained to me although ive ov a few times the egg/s released with pcos are more than likely to be unhealthly eggs (although not all the time i need to add) and are therfore unlikely to survive etc, having the ov drill clears the pcos cysts so therfore when you do release and egg/s you have a better chance of it of it being a healthy one, being fertilized also surviving during pregnancy

hope this makes sense...gyn went really into it so best way i could describe it in his words  

xx


----------



## NuttyJo

jes, i certainly have trouble with dh and his drinking. i try not to nag but it does my head in as its not like he had the greatest sa results in the first place   

angeldelight, ta for the bubbles!

sukie, glad to have you back hun   so sorry for af  

cat, what on earth are you on about a pig under the bed?!! you been out in the sun halicinating again?!    

im feeling a bit sad right now, i wish i had taken the clomid this month. too late now so will wait till next month but i feel like i made the wrong choice   but then again i know it was the right choice   oh im not making sense!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh Jo don't have regrets hunny ..just make the most of being clomid free .. hey if you have not taken any clomid what is your excuse ?    

Its my Pig money box that during the night I took off the window sill and now it has developed a mind of its own    

Ooh thats interesting Angel delight I might have to ask about that then ..I think I might have to start calling you butterscotch as that is all I can think about when I think of Angel delight ha ha 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

ummmm i will blame my loony ancestor who was locked up in an asylum! must run in the family  

oh and saw an old woman earlier and she asked if my nephew was on the tv. i said no, why? she said she thought he was josh peacock from corrie and wanted his autograph! nephew is 2 years old. hes clever.... but not that clever!  

  <---hi to cats pig!


----------



## jes4

Hiya! I'm feeling more positive now - DH came home and cooked me dinner  (and he went to the supermarket and came back WITHOUT any alcohol - the nagging must be working   So i thought I'd share some of my     with you all! 


jo - don't be sad   I'm thinking a month off the clomid sounds quite appealing!  - DH told me i've been v stroppy and miserable over these last few months   so i think he'd quite like a bit of time off too 

Nicky - thanx for the   - it worked!!  Feeling quite calm about the op at the mo! Got pre-assessment appt on thurs so hoping to find out more info. My gyn reckoned I'd need about 5 days off work - was that about the same for you?

jes X


----------



## Rosie P

New home this way girls: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110071.new#new

Rosie. xxx


----------

